# The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh....part 19



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

I vote for chinese buffet even though I'm always disappointed-I love the starters!

Good luck Jo and Elaine!


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Morning all!

Jo - good luck for ET today xx 

Elaine - hope your hanging in there xx

Roma - great to see you post on the other thread xx 

Sorry for the lack of personals, hope you've all got nice things planned for the weekend.
Scott's away all weekend on a work jolly so it's just me with the cats for company.  I've got the football tomorrow and then it's my sister's 30th on Monday and she's having drinks on Sunday...think that may get messy!  I know I really shouldn't be drinking with the treatment so soon....but hey I'm healthy every other day! 

Take care
L xx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Finbarina said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Jo - good luck for ET today xx
> 
> ...


Oh have a few drinks and enjoy them........................I did.


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

*Finbarina* - I certainly made the most of the run up to my treatment and probably had more drinks in the last couple of months than I had in the last year, though that's not saying much considering I rarely drink  However one night of enjoying yourself certainly won't do any harm, so go on an enjoy yourself  

*Jo* - hope it all goes brilliantly today and you have some top embies put back on board      

Will be back on later to post properly later, as I'm just about to head out to meet a friend for coffee and a catch up  Going completely loopy on the 2ww, no surprise  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks all!

Well I am back, and just delighted to report that we have our 2 sweet little embryos back on board!

Let the madness begin!!

Finbarina - go for it!  

Have a great weekend all!

Jo xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello !

I vote for Tapas - just love to try everything on the menu !! 
What time are we planning to meet on the 18th ?

Elaine - sending you positive thoughts    - not too long to go now - you sound like you have had some quality time with friends and family to speed you through the 2ww. Good Luck with the last few days .

Jo - well done on your fertilisation and having your embies back  

Katerina - sorry to hear about your 'freeze-all' . I asked about blastocycsts and I next time I went to eri, they had spoken to the embryologist and she had recommended that 12 be defrosted in order to go to blast. I know that many embies don't survive thawing (it can be as many as 50%) so they reckon you have a much better chance if you thaw more.I was told however , that fertilised eggs tend to freeze and thaw much better if they are frozen on day 1. Please don't think that what I was told would be the same for you - you are much younger than me and it may be that you would be given different advice because of the likely quality of your eggs.
I spoke to Dr Selma to ask her advice about what we should do , and she was very non-commital , so one of the nurses arranged for us to speak to the embryologist next time we go in- I think this will definately put our minds at rest that we are doing the right thing!
I know that it is entirely your decision - the embryologists and the doctors can only advise you.
BTW , I am doing a medicated FET , because my cycles have become erratic and long - especially since IVF !!
Good luck with your FET, whatever you decide for yourself   

Roma - good to see you back ! I start d/r on the 30th Sept - maybe we will be cycling together. Good Luck with your ICSI 

Hello to Jayne, Lorna,Kat, Chook, Woodstock,Jannie, Jane , Finbarina, Dawn,ScotsFi,Maz, Michelle,Donna and everybody else - Have a great weekend and Monday Holiday  xx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Elaine!

Realised I missed you off my post yesterday!!  Hope you are doing all right and that you had a nice time with your friend?  I am 100% with you already on the loopiness!  Been in a right state all night as convinced I didn't "do" the pessary right and have ruined everything already!  Everything fine with pessary no 2 this morning but already doubting myself that I have done it right.  The conclusion.... mad mad mad already!  DH nursing a very bad hangover this morning but am hoping he will rally shortly and pamper me for the rest of the day... hell the rest of this mad 2 weeks!

Have a good day and hope you can avoid too much nonsense from your head!

Lots of love and good luck to you 

Jo xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks *Jo*, that's really sweet of you  It's never a good sign if I'm on here this early   I also had 'pessary angst' the first couple of times, but DP reminded me that Dr. Raja had said as long as I got it in it would work! It would help if the waxy stuff didn't run back out (sorry if TMI everyone!) making you think you've lost half of it  I'm absolutely sure you will have done just fine  Just you enjoy getting pampered by DH - he'll just have to make a rapid recovery from that hangover   Hope you manage to find some nice things to fill your time too 

I'm feeling particularly sorry for myself this morning and anxious because I felt really ill last night  I think it was just very bad acid indigestion (not something I normally get) but DP suggested food poisoning and I almost went into orbit with anxiety about harming my precious little embryos  This doesn't bode well for how anxious I'm likely to be in pregnancy 

Anyway, plan to come back on later to do a proper post. Off to get DP and I some brekkie just now - bit late, but we've been really lazy recently 

 to everyone else and hope you're all well 

Best wishes and lots of luck Jo     
Elaine


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks Elaine!  Sorry if it's TMI for everyone else but thanks for the reassurance about the pessaries!!  Just how minging are they and like you say, don't give you that much assurance that they are doing their thing!  Poor DH is in a bad way.  He is not a big drinker at all and last night was a work do to celebrate a major project they finished a couple of weeks ago.  He has had such a lot on his plate since it was a massive amount of work, and then the day it finished I started on stims so it has been a busy old time for him.  I totally encouraged him to go as thought it would do him some good to let off some steam. It all went horribly wrong as he couldn't get a taxi and ended up having to walk more than an hour home along dark country roads. He didn't want to ring me to come and get him so he was freezing, knackered and sore from falling over as he was terrified he would get hit by a car and so went "off piste" and stumbled in the long grass.... hmm... not quite so sure about that last bit!  Was beside myself as was imagining my poor wee embies without a Dad already!  There was never any doubt of my love for him, but this process has made us even closer than ever so he is totally forgiven for still being in bed! He will get a shock this afternoon as we are off to my sisters to help them assemble some furniture.  The plan is for the girls to lie on the sofas (my sis is 21 weeks pregnant and still not really relaxing into it all yet) so we can stress away together while the boys can get manly with their power tools!!

I had a terrible nights sleep last night and also had some sort of indigestion thing going on... wondering if it is some kind of pessary side effect  Doesn't seem very likely but actually would be quite good if it was since then I would at least know I had done it right!!!  Hope you are feelign a bit better now after your breakfast?

Have a good day if you can!

Jo xx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

Pessaries – cant wait for that stage!  Its good to know about these things in advance I suppose!  Hope you are coping with them Elaine and Jo.  Glad to hear you have your embryo are on board now Jo.  I’m sorry to hear you are a bit anxious Elaine, perhaps how you are feeling is down to the pessaries?

Mimou – I notice you have fibroids, have ERI suggested doing anything with them?  I have a couple but Dr Thong wants to leave them, I want them out!  

Finbarina – hope you enjoy your drinks!

Roma – good luck for your cycle in October.

Hello to everyone else, hope you all have a good weekend.  I’m off for a few drinks now, seeing as I can for a few more months!

We received appointment details to see Dr Selva next month, does anyone know who s/he is, what they are like?  Its an initial appointment, although we met with Dr Thong and he has put us down for ICSI in March, we haven’t done the forms etc and I think we have to do blood tests?

Chook


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi again 

Just another quick one from me before I try and drag DP out for a walk before it gets dark 

*Chook* - Dr. Selma is a female Doctor and I've seen her a couple of times now, usually with another female Doctor in tow who seems to be training. She seems really nice and is pretty thorough too 

*Jo* - I'm a bit more chilled than earlier thank heavens! Had a really lazy day today though think I need some exercise now. Your poor DH, sounds like a nightmare journey home - I just hope it's safe for him to be operating power tools today   I feel this whole process does really highlight te strengths in our relationships and our feelings for each other, which is a really great side effect  I don't know what the indigestion thing is about, as I also had it the 3 days after ET and reckon that's what it was again last night, having never had it in my life before  There's nothing in the Cyclogest leaflet to mention it as a possible side effect, so I can only think it's our bodies' reactions to all the stress? Maybe someone else will know! Hope you have/are having a nice time at your sister's 

Catch up with everyone else later - sorry for the lack of personals recently, just being lazy 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Girlies,

just my standard "I'm still around" post ... just far too busy with other stuff. Just realised that we will have something on every weekend until November!  So ... don't expect too much from me in ways of posting.  
*
Dawn* - Not sure if I can make the 18th... I am working but may swing by afterwards? What time is it planned? And where? Still doing detox so not sure if I can join the eating fun...  Can you pm me your mobile phone number please?

Good luck to everyone at every stage right now ... we're going to phone EFREC with the Nov. Period (around the 5th) and then do a natural FET.

HUGS!! 
Kat

PS: Only 2.5 weeks until our cruise!!!  And only 1.5 until I am off to London to visit my best friend.


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls- knackered after much jollies at the weekend!
BTW- indigestion and heartburn are caused by the progesterone in the pessaries- same reason you get it later in pregnancy- relaxes the sphincter that keeps the stomach contents put- hhmmm nice- at least you;re getting right dose! Not sleeping- had that too- all the hormones methinks.

Elaine- good luck for testing babes- nearly there!

Jo- hope the 2ww is kind to you.

dawn- I'm not sure if I'm going to make it either on tues but will try my best. DH is working in Belfast again on wed( typically he only gets very little notice) and needs lift to airport in middle of flaming night and Edin is an 80 mile round trip from here so unless he can find alternative...

Kat- you must be looking forward to cruise- you'll be so chilled for FET.

Well I start d/r in 4 days- stand by for the madness!!!

xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone  

Been on and off here at various points this weekend, just too lazy to actually sit down and do a proper post  Hope everyone has had a nice weekend, even if the weather has been a bit mixed  

*Lorna* - thanks for the explanation about indigestion and progesterone, makes more sense now  I can't believe it's only 4 days until you start downregging, that seems to have come around quickly  How long is it until you go to Las Vegas then? It's really exciting, I can't wait to hear all about it and I hope they make you lots of lovely healthy embryos there      Your children certainly will have a more exciting conception story than most  I'm almost into counting hours now until I find out what's happening, but I certainly now fully understand the term 'emotional rollercoaster' 

*Kat* - sounds like you have a pretty hectic social calendar right now: lucky you to have a nice visit to a friend and the cruise coming up in such quick succession  Hope you have a fabulous time of it  Good to hear you have rough dates for FET 

*Chook* - hope you've been having a nice weekend and the rest of us haven't filled you with dread about what's ahead of you 

*Jo* - hope you had a lovely time at your sister's and have enjoyed the rest of the weekend too  Are you loopy yet  or still relatively sane? Hope those embryos are snuggling in and sticking nicely now       

*Karen* - thanks for your good wishes  Sounds like you have a good plan talking to the embryologists. We've had quite a lot of contact with them because we've been treated with ICSI, and have found them very informative and helpful 

*Finbarina* - hope you're having a fantastic weekend and a great time at your sister's 30th as we speak. Hopefully you're enjoying a nice drink but won't suffer too much for it in the morning  

*Maz* - I think you should be back from your hols about now, is that right? Hope you had a great holiday   How are you getting on and when's your first scan? Hope all is going well and you're happy and healthy 

*Dawn* - hope you have had a lovely weekend with your brother visiting  I had forgotten you'd mentioned he was around and wondered where you had got to  Hope the downregging is going well 

*Jayne* - thanks for your kind wishes too  Hope you're enjoying the weekend and not coming up with too many more yummy cocktail recipes   Not long at all now until you celebrate your anniversary in Bruges, so I hope your preparations are going well and your dissertation all sorted with minimal hassle/stress 

*Yvonne* - hope your Mum's operation went well and you enjoyed some quality time together while you were looking after her 

*Katerina* - how are you? Hope you had a good weekend  Hopefully your appointment with Dr. Raja will help answer some questions and help you make some decisions. I really like him, though do find he goes a bit fast for my poor wee brain to keep up with 

*Roma* - great news that you are starting so soon  I obviously don't know as yet whether I'm pregnant, but have stuck with a healthy diet (minimum 5 fresh fruit or veg per day) plus plenty water/herbal tea, folic acid and fish oil supplements (for the DHA content, so not fish liver oil because of the vitamin A) and from the point of stimms onwards ate brazil nuts, drank pineapple juice and made sure I got lots of protein in my diet. Just hoping it's proved a winning combination  

*Caroline* - hope you are feeling much, much better 

*Carol* - hope all is well with you and you've had a nice weekend 

Hi to *Lanky, Yoda, Kirsty, Maisie, Caroline, Donna, Jannie, ScotsFi and Jan*  Very sorry if I've missed anyone 

Not done much this weekend, been pretty lazy. Just out for a couple of walks when the rain was off, but otherwise just trying not to think too much    

Best wishes and best of luck to everyone   
Elaine


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

well, I'm off today but had really better get going...I've ordered a USB port turntable from John Lewis for Stuart's birthday so need to go and pick that up before heading back as y friend is coming for lunch. I'm a bit fed up about my essay as my tutor has decided he can't read the very last draft until Wednesday night and I want it printed on Thursday and posted Friday before we head to Bruge so looks like I'll be making changes on Thursday, printing on Friday and binding then posting it on the way to the ferry on Saturday.  Not happy as I've had it done for ages!

Elaine, can't believe you're testing tomorrow.          

Fin, what a game on Saturday!  Hope you enjoyed your sister's 30th  got a wee hangover?

Donna, have you had your first scan yet? and 

Maz, are you back yet?  been missing you

well, I know I'm a lazy sod but better hit the road so hello to the rest of the RIE girls and have a great September weekend

Jayne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hello peeps 

I'm back  Did you miss me  Had a fab holiday, very relaxing and didn't really do a lot at all. Felt very weird though as I wasn't able to  so everyone else was on the beer, wine and gin  and I also wasn't able to indulge in all the fab shell fish that was on the menu at every restaurant  All well at least the weather was great 

I'm going to have sooooo much news to catch up on I don't even know where to start  but first off....

*Elaine*- wow I've missed you're entire 2ww and it's testing day tomorrow  Masses of        to you

*Jo*- well done on getting 2 embies back on board. Lots of  for the 2ww.

I really need to get dressed and do something productive with my day so I'm going to go and will be back later to catch up properly with personals. Is there still a plan to meet up tomorrow evening? Unfortunately I'm going to the rugby at Murrayfield (which I'd totally forgotten about) but I should be able to meet up for a an hour or 2 before I go.

Back later.
Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello All!

I'm back too!  Lake District was amazing and we had such nice weather - I couldn't believe it! There has been a whole lot of excitement on the board in my absence  I've been trying to catch up but am not sure I have got it all straight in my head.

First up - I'd really love to be able to join in the meet (I can recommend them to those who are swithering!) but I have doctors appt back in west lothian tomorrow afternoon and having just got back from hols today (yes, it took me 30 mins to find my way onto FF he he!) I have unpacking and washing coming out my ears. I hope you all have a wonderful time and a really good chat. I'll be sorry to miss it.

*Elaine:* I can't believe you are testing tomorrow! I have everything crossed for you and will be thinking about you. Have a good evening tonight I remember DH and I had a special meal night before testing and it felt nice to celebrate getting through the treatment - it is an achievement so Well Done!.     

*Jo*: How is the 2ww treating you? I was so chuffed to hear you had 2 grade 2s on board. I'm sending you sticky vibes. Have you got a good DVD boxset to help wind away the hours. I can recommend Dawson's Creek!!

*Dawn*: How are you feeling? It is exciting that you have started on D/R! Lots of water for you at the meet up tomorrow night!

*Maz*: Glad the holiday was lovely! What a nice way to let you good news settle in. How are you keeping?

*Mimou*: I think that you are now D/regging too - am I right? I've got everything crossed for those blasts. Hope you are not suffering too much with the headaches etc.

*Tinkerbell*: Hello and many congratulations! That is fantastic news - you will find that time will now go very very slowly - all the best for your scan on the 28th.

*Lorna*: I think you are starting D/regging today or tomorrow - is that right? It is a wonderful achievement to get to this stage. It is so exciting that you will soon be off to LA for the remainder of your treatment. Lots and lots of    to you.

*Jayne*: Delighted to hear that your dissertation is all but finished! Well done. You deserve that holiday in Bruge. What was the outcome of your MOT? Hope everything was as should be.

Hello to everyone else 

I got my all clear from the hosp today - My ovaries are down to a reasonable size and I must admit I feel a million times better than I did when I went on holiday. So we said goodbye to everyone. DH and I have been driving into that place in the early morning for nigh on 3 years now, it felt wierd to say goodbye to everyone in both the red and blue teams. We won't miss the parking charges... We popped back from our hols for one day for the scan (had a night out in Edinburgh and stayed over at a B+B which was fun). There was one dear little heartbeat and a squiggle on the screen .

Hope that one day all your reading this will be looking at squiggles on screens and thinking 'well, I'll be....!'.

love
Janniexx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Guys

my pal is just away and I've had a lovely afternoon.  Unfortunately, my pal was driving so I've had to drink most of the wine        

Jannie, I'm so delighted to hear about your little heartbeat and squiggle.  Congratulations    It really was lovely to read your post.  Dr Thong said I should phone this week for my MOT results so figured I'd phone on Wednesday and give them a week.  

Elaine, I'm sure I'll be on here again in the morning but if I'm not.  I just want to wish you all the best for tomorrow.  I'm chock a block tomorrow with young people booked in for every hour of the day but I promise to look in for your results as soon as I have a minute.  

Maz, great to see you back and so glad you had an alcohol and seafood free holiday...hooray for you!  

Lorna, I can't believe that Las Vegas looms ever closer.  Wishing you every success with this treatment.  I really hope that you get your very own miracle after all your hardwork and investigations  

Jo, I hope you're coping with your 2ww and that your two wee beauties are snuggling in as we speak.  Hope you're coping okay.  

Well, for those of you who are meeting tomorrow...have a great time.  I've met a couple of girls from an Edinburgh cycle buddy thread but that's as brave as I've got.  Maybe meet you one day (when I'm feeling a bit braver - not that I'm shy - you understand!).  

Anyway, better tidy up ....and finish the wine  

Toodlepip

Jayne


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Flying visit from me

Elaine - nearly there, good luck and fingers crossed for you tomorrow, will be thinking about you.  Lots of    

Hope those of you meeting up have a good night tomorrow.

Chook


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Have a busy weekend, and you go and start a new thread!

Elaine - Wishing you all the luck in the world for your test tomorrow    , hope you can get some sleep tonight!  Let us know how you get on.

Jo - Well done you on your ET, hope they're snuggling in nicely, and you are being pampered.

Mimou - oh Tapas might be a good idea, that way people can only have a nibble if they fancy it.

Kat - you sound like you're having a hectic time of it!  Have pm'd you.  Hopefully see you tomorrow if you're able to make it. 

Lorna - wow, only 3 days til d/r!  Las Vega here you come!!  Sorry to hear you'll not be able to make it tomorrow night, but hope the airport run isn't too taxing.

Jannie - glad to hear that you've been giving the all clear from your OHSS - no more peeing in a jug .  Congrats on your wee heart beat and squiggle.  Must be strange saying goodbye to everyone after 3 years.  Its funny how they all become like pals after a while! 

Maz - welcome back from your hols, sounds like you had a fab time, apart from not drinking and eating the sea food!  Have you got a  date for your scan yet?

I'm hopefully nearing the end of my d/r, got an appt on Thurs and can't come soon enough - need some happy hormones before I go even more   !!  

We seem to be losing people for the meet up tomorrow!  Are people still up for meeting up?  
How about we say 6.30pm outside the Tapas place in the Omni centre - we can then decide whether we want to go there or somewhere else at Omni.  I've got glasses and shoulder length blonde/brown hair, and will be coming from work, so probably have my beige work coat on!  I'll check on here tomorrow to see if anyone else is still keen to meet up - otherwise I'll be all on my own! 

Take care and hopefully see some of you tomorrow
Dawnxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Elaine - all the best wishes for tomorrow . keeping everything crossed for your lovely bfp  
Hope you get a good sleep tonight ready for good news tomorrow. Thinking of you !

Jannie - well done with your lovely scan - so pleased for your squiggle !

Lorna - good luck with d/r later this week - hope to see you at meet up tomorrow  

JO - hope you are coping with 2ww insania. sending    for embies snuggling in !

Maz - so pleased you had jolly hols . Great to have you back - are you joining us for the meet ??

Hello to all lovely eri ladies.

Sorry this is so quick - just come in and we are both STARVING !!

Dawn - I will be there tomorrow - hope some others will too  

bye 

x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Just a genuine quickie from me but I wanted to say thank you ever so much to everyone for their well wishes for tomorrow - *Karen, Dawn, Chook, Jayne, Jannie, Maz and Lorna* 

*Jannie and Maz* - great to see you both back and having had great holidays and progressing nicely with your pregnancies   Desperately hope I will be joining you and making a happy announcement tomorrow 

*Jo* - where are you cycle buddy?  You seem to be missing in action at the moment - I hope that all is well and the 2ww is progressing happily  Sending you some sticky vibes for luck    

Hopefully I'll be on for personals tomorrow, I guess it depends on the outcome of my blood test tomorrow, gulp  The last couple of days have been really tough and I'm absolutely terrified about tomorrow. Poor DP has had to put up with me being a right moody  and think I'm going to go completely ga-ga overnight   

Anyway, less of this self-indulgence. Hope those going out have a lovely time tomorrow night, and maybe next time I'll be around to join in 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry didn't manage to get back on for personals girls. Ended up having a pretty busy afternoon/evening. Promise I'll try and get some done tomorrow at work   

I'm still up for meeting so will be at the Omni for 6.30 (or probably earlier as I've got acupuncture in town at 4). I probably won't be able to stay for very long though as the Rugby starts at 8pm and I'll need to be at Murrayfield by then. Will still have time for a drink and a catch up though 

*Lorna*- hope you can make it tomorrow but if I don't get to speak to you then lots of    for starting downreg later this week. Can't believe you're here already, you'll be in Vegas before you know it.
*
Dawn*- hadn't realised you'd been d/r already for 2 weeks  Fingercrossed all is good on Thursday and you can get to stimms 

*Elaine*- masses of    for tomorrow

*Jannie*- glad you had a lovely holiday in the lakes  . I'd forgotten you were away as well. Fantastic news about squiggle   1 healthy heartbeat is always a good sign  Fingerscrossed I can say the same on Friday 

*Jayne*- glad you had a fun afternoon   Well done you on getting the dissertation done! On the home stretch now and you can go off on holiday at the weekend and enjoy yourself  Hope you get the all clear from the MOT this week  Most impressed that you get Dr T all to yourself too   

*Kat*- good to hear from you. Life as busy as ever. Thanks so much for your good wishes  Hope you can make it tomorrow as would be good to see you. If not then have a fab time in London and then on the cruise with Doug. Sounds like you need a relaxing break 

*Chook*- exciting for you that you've got your appointment sorted now. I had Dr Selva for most of my last cycle. She did my EC & ET (must admit I mis-heard her name as I thought she was called Selma   ) She's really nice, very friendly and is one of the SpRs not sure how long she's been at EFREC as I've only met her during my last cycle; but no complaints from me (apart form one uncomfortable scan  ).

Right I wasn't going to do personals so I'd better stop now or I won't get to bed early. Apologies for not catching up on everyone's news yet but promise I will this week. Just for info I scan on Friday at 10.30 

Hope to see some of you tomorrow
Love
Maz x


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi all

Can't quite believe it - nearly a whole day has passed with me not being on here!  Took a bus trip into town (never again - embies were getting all shook up!) and met my sister for lunch which progressed into tea at hers and just in!!  One way to pass a day in this 2WW I suppose!

Am at home alone tomorrow so will catch up with you all then but wanted to say a massive GOOD LUCK to Elaine for tomorrow - sorry for being such a rubbish cycle buddy today!  Really hoping for a BFP for you and your DP tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you and hope you get the good news you deserve.

Night all

Jo xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Just back in from London. I should be fine for the meet-up tomorrow, barring disasters at school - my P1s' first full day tomorrow and it's a toss up whether it'll be them or me falling asleep at the desk by 2.45 after the late nights and early mornings (thanks to my niece & nephew and my best friend's builders ). I'm not sure where the tapas place is in the Omni?

I've got long dark curly hair, usually wear black and am carrying about an extra 2 stone (the last two are not unconnected  ).

Loads of luck to Elaine for tomorrow    . And Maz - really looking forward to congratulating you in person tomorrow. Kat and Lorna - hope you can make it along - it'd be great to see you. And I'm looking forward to meeting the folks I've not seen yet.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Just here for two ticks...

Elaine, good luck for today, I'll be thinking of you

and have a great time at the meet up tonight, everyone who is going.  I'll be looking for you all when I go past on the bus to my girls night  

Jayne


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi again,

Well, after my post last night, it looks like I might not make it tonight after all. Have been up during the night with what I suspect is the tummy bug my niece had this weekend . Am going to try to make it through school but I doubt I'll be up for a night out. I'm really sorry to miss it - was looking forward to catching up with old friends and meeting some new. Hope we'll be able to manage another before Xmas.

More good luck for Elaine    .
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi - just a quick note to say I'll be there tonight!  Outside the Tapas bar at the omni at 6.30 or inside if I'm late (yes, that happends quite often...)  Also in beige coat with shoulderlength brown hair... 

Thanks for the advice Mimou - I hadn't thought of seeing the embryologist directly, but that might be very reassuring.  

Elaine - I've got all my fingers crossed for you - lots of luck.  

Katerina


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi girls


hope everybody is okay, just a quicky inbetween being sick (sorry tmi) to say good luck to elaine    .

not been on the computer much as i dont feel up to it, still i'm not complaining.

catch up soon 

take care everybody

donna xx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi everyone

This is more like it... back to my usual FF addiction and is great to catch up with all the news!  Thanks all again for your good wishes.  Things are going OK I think.  Moments of madness but just about bearing up.  After the almost pain free EC and slightly more traumatic ET on Friday I thought I was going to feel pretty much back to normal.  However got fairly sudden endo type pains - definitely quite high up and around my ovaries since Saturday lunchtime which am not seeing as a particularly good sign.  Having been on the zoladex for 3 months had totally forgotten what endo pain was like - not good to have it back, especially with the embies back on board.  So possibly feeling a bit negative about things but just have to stick at it.  I think having seen the tiny wee things before they went back in I'm finding it hard to imagine that they could possibly become babies!!... think I need to get the O Grade biology books back out as DH keeps reminding me that yes, that is what they are like in "normal" conceptions at one point!  Baby making at the best of times truly is a miracle I guess!

Down to business....

Elaine - I am so wishing you good luck!  I know the last few days in particular will have been a nightmare and just hoping there is good news for you today - xx

Donna - great to hear from you!  Even my sister has been asking after you!  Sorry to hear that you are having the whole sicky thing but like you say I am sure you don't mind too much!  I assume you have had your scan by now too?!

Katerina - hope you find the meet up useful tonight and that you and Dawn can spot each other in your beige coats!  

Maz - you are right loads to catch up on here.  Me and Elaine been right into this!  Glad to hear you had a good holiday and good luck for Friday.  

Dawn - think you have a few takers for tonight!  Well done for getting it organised.  Sorry again that I can't make it.  We are heading off to St Andrews this afternoon as soon as DH can get away from work.  Also going to head to Newcastle later in the week so might not be around too much but hoping it will keep me occupied!  Good luck with getting started on stims on Thursday - sure the arrival of some hormones will help!

Jannie - great to hear from you!!  Sounds like you had a great holiday and brilliant news from your scan - the most adorable heartbeat and squiggle I am sure!  I am all set with the Sex and the City box set my sister got for me although not started it yet!  Dawson's Creek - was such a fan!  Would be funny to see it now that sweet little Joey Potter is Mrs Tom Cruise!

Jayne - how frustrating about your tutor holding things back a bit with your dissertation - although in my book a dissertation isn't a proper dissertation without a last minute printing / binding frenzy and will make it all the more satisfying handing it in!  Seriously though - hope you get it all done OK and can get off on your hols with a smug satisfied grin on your face!  Good luck with results of all your tests too. 

Karen - thanks for your good wishes.  That is great that you have been able to speak to the embryologists.  Is quite easy to forget what a massively important role they play in all of this and how much experience they must have.  I know someone who works as one in Newcastle and I would trust her opinion on anything 100%!  Have a good time tonight!

Chook - sorry if our chat on pessaries was TMI! - you will probably have a wee smile to yourself once it is your turn and realise what we were going on about!  All fine really now!!

Jan - hope you are feeling better!

Lorna - how did I nearly miss you off??!!  Thanks for your tips re the pessaries - indigestion is such a horrible thing and feel so much better knowing it is "normal!"  One less thing to worry about!!  Can't believe that is you about to start down regging.  Wishing you absolutely all the luck for your cycle.  You have put so much into it - you should be very proud of yourself as you start this next stage knowing you have investigated so many new avenues.  Thinking of you.  

Hi to anyone I have missed.  Not managed to get dressed yet so better go and get a wriggle on!  We  are heading off for a few days so might be AWOL for a bit!

Good luck to everyone - seems like there is a lot going on!

Jo xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,

elaine- any news hon? thinking of you and got my fingers crossed.

jo- enjoy your break- its  a great idea during 2ww. there can be lots of aches and pains in your tummy during 2ww- the endo type pain may be your ovaries recovering- when you think of all the bleeding an swelling its like having lots of cysts and they can be painful. Also maybe the progesterone being added back in will be building up the lining as well as endo.Hang in there- I've read the most negative posts you can imagine from ladies 2ww- so convinced  AF due and they turn out to be BFP.Good luck.

Jan- hope you're feeling better-only silver lining is chance to lose a few pounds I find with tummy bugs etc.

dawn- really sorry not to be coming tonight- will miss the blether. Hope you all have great time. Hows d/r going?

maz- welcome back!Take a warm blnaket for the rugby- its bleeding freezing out there today.Brr. Glad you ahd a good holibags.

donna- hope the sickness passes soon. Miserable.

jayne- when do you have another appointment to discuss results?

Hi karen, cjook, Kat ,Kat, Fin and everyone.How you all doing?

Was talked through all my drugs and how to attach which syringes_ I have vast quantities of different types- seems all a bit real now. Yikes! What am i doing? Seems that if we have any embryos suitable for testing we have to wait upto 6 weeks for the results to see if any are normal- here was me thinking oh great no 2ww this time....Ah well if its meant to be its meant to be.PMA.

xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Just in from work and popped to see what the news was from Elaine...

hope you're out celebrating  

Jayne


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

So sorry for the big delay in posting my results but was waiting for DP to finally get home to tell him the news    How inconsiderate that he was late today of all days   

Anyway I've been longing to use these smileys....

                   

Sorry if that's overkill but I'm over the moon   Can't quite take it all in just now   My hCG level was 89, so that's pretty good and I'm in for the heartbeat scan on 9th October, so I'm now on a 3ww   Probably going to get signed back to work before the end of the week but have another day to let things sink in   Roll on sickness and getting fat I say   

Anyway a huge thank you to everyone for all the lovely messages of support and asking after me   Now I hope I can share some of that lovely luck with everyone else still going through and heading towards treatment      

I'll probably be back on later tonight or early tomorrow to do a proper post   Going to track DP down for some attention  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello All,

Just popping on to say hello whilst the others are off enjoying Tapas at the Omni.  Am supposed to be doing a bit of work from home but am having real problems focussing.  It is so COLD!!

Lorna, I think you need your own little sewing kit for all those needles and vials.  I too am surprised that you might have to wait 6 weeks until you hear about the results from the embryo testing.  Will you come back and go back out to LA?

Jo, I hope the pain has died down as Lorna says it could be any number of things.  I had a lot of AF type pains during my 2ww.

OK had better get back to my financial summary - sigh!
Love Janniexx
EEEK Elaine just seen your post!! What GREAT news!  I'm so pleased for you.  Many many congratulations.      big  to you!


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

I'm back for my flying visit!  Just totally hectic at the moment. 

*Elaine* - WOW! OMG!!! Sending you <sticky vibes>   

*Dawn* - Sorry, I didn't get to check my e-mail until I was back home from work tonight. Hope you all enjoyed the get-together and that we can arrange a meet up again in October/November. 

Right, off I am again - hope you all do ok!! 

HUGS!
Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

elaine- congratualtions   typical the BFP only start when i leave edinburgh.  Enjoy!

maz- hope you're enjoying rugby- just saw the score at 21-0 to us. looks a bit empty tho.

kat-hows the physio training going?

jannie- how're you feeling?you're right i need a special bag- actually i thought i'd get one like at ERI but will have to use one i already have for me kit. can't wait to see how customs at the airport deal with it....Its Vegas we're going to- decided against LA. Hope the financial summary isn't boring junior too much!Bet he/she will be starting to get quite active at this time of night soon!

Hope all you gals are having a ball eating and chatting.off to bed before the 4am rush to airport, then off for thyroid test again...

xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning girls

Elaine     that is brilliant news.  I hope you and DH had a lovely evening letting the news sink in  

Jo, I hope you're not going stir crazy and that you enjoy a few days away

All at the meet, I went past the Omni at half seven on the bus and was trying to imagine who was there   I hope you all had a great time

Tinkerbell, have been worried that we've not heard from you after your tentative positive so had a wee look back at the thread and found on your ticker that everything is progressing well.  CONGRATULATIONS.  That's great news.  

I'm going to phone today and see what the results of my MOT were.  I guess I'm hoping they're all clear so it's probably just old adhesion pain - just keep taking the tablets as they say  

Have a good day everyone

Jayne


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

elaine & dp

   congratulations.

the eri just keep them coming, long may it continue.


take care

donna xx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Afternoon all,

Elaine - brilliant news!!!     

L xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Afternoon everyone 

Finally finished with my meetings so am just killing time until home now  Thought I'd log on to see if there were any updates.......

*Elaine*- am sooooooo thrilled for you       (and DH of course) Was worried when you hadn't posted yesterday but turns out it was good news  How on earth could your DP wait that long until finding out though. I'd have gone  Sound like agood level to me too  Hope the wait for the scan doesn't send you too mad. I'm slowly climibing the walls waiting for Friday 

*Donna*- good to see you  sorry to hear you're not feeling very well. Touch wood I haven't been sick yet but the nausea is coming in waves every so often  Eating is the only thing that helps so I'll be the size of a house soon 

*Jayne*- hope things were ok from your results today  I left the Omni just before half 7 to get to the match so we must have passed each other on the bus (you weren't on a 22 were you  ) You all excited about your trip to Belgium yet? Packed already?

*Lorna*- rugby was a good result in the end but a shocking game  If Scotland don't learn how to catch the ball before Sunday then we'll get royally  by the All Blacks    Sorry you couldn't make it last night  I take it you were on taxi duty taking DH to the airport. Good luck with the injections when they start. Sounds even more complicated than the standard ERI stuff. Shame you didn't get a nice flash bag for them though  Good luck with customs too!!! Hope they've provided you with plenty of letters etc.. to ensure you can take them on board. When is it that you fly to Vegas If you fancy meeting up for a coffe and chat before you go just give me a shout.

*Dawn*- good to see you last night and catch up  Have fingers crossed for you for scan tomorrow and hope that everything is nice and thin so you can get onto stimms and have your hormones back. Bet DH will be hoping for that too   Thinking of you 

*Mimou*- ditto! Loved hearing about the second wedding in France but still can't believe that DH managed to lose his wedding ring    you were sounding very relaxed and positive about this next treatment so am sending more    vibes to keep it going  Roll on next Sunday so you can start

*Katerina*- was lovely to meet you yesterday, sorry I had to run off so soon as would have been good to chat for longer. Lots of    for FET in November, it'll be here before you know it.

*Jannie*- you should have come out, much more fun than financial summaries  Hope you are keepign well so far 

*Jan*- so sorry you were poorly and had to miss last night. Hope you are feelign better today  Would have been lovely to catch up with you again, been ages since we last met. Great idea that we should arrange something else for before Xmas. Anyone else up for that 

*Jo*- enjoy your few days away, hope it helps to take your mind off the 2ww. Lots of  and  for you! As Lorna has said aches and pains following ET in the 2ww are all par for the course. Try not to over analyse things too much (easier said than done though, I know  ). One of my cycle buddies got a BFP last month and she has severe endo which she thought was playing up during her 2ww as she had lots of pains and twinges but turned out to be the embies burrowing in. Keep the faith   

*Kat*- good to see you fleetingly  Don't be overdoing things Mrs! but hope that you're at least having a good time  Have you packed for the crusie yet

*Finbarina*- how's things with you just now? You must be ready to start soon. Hope things are good and you're feeling    in the run up.

I've still got loads to catch up on from the last thread but just wanted to say...

*MJ*-  I am so thrilled for you that scan was fine and all is going well and you can feel beannie moving about now. Over half way there already!

*Kirsty*-  am so sorry about the scare you had with Caelan being unwell. The same thing happend to my brother when he was wee and I remember it being terrifying at the time. Glad all is well and that he is on the mend, big  all round

Will try to go back through the other news but in the meantime big  to all the ERI girls I've missed. Hope everyone is well.

Much love
Maz x


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi

Hope everyone is well.

OMG - How many pregnant ladies do we have now? CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU ALL!!!!!!   

I am after some help. I am due to start a new job on Monday, due to not being able to handle my bosss (she was a right cow!!!) Thank god I leave on Friday!!! Hence, the reason I have not been on lately, been slogging my guts out to make her happy and finally realised nothing will!!!

Anyway, as much as it guts me, if I need to postpone my Self funded treatment, can I say specifically when I would like it to commence. ie 10 March 2007. Don't want to mess my new company about. My husband reckons I should still go for treatment, as I have a desk job, so could just take one week off sick after implantation.

Also was asked to loose weight and I cant shift the last half stone, if I were to go ahead with the IVF, would they allow me to proceed, as I had not lost all the weight they asked.

Ah.....help really need advice

Neave

xxx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi all

Just sneaking on because I am sooooooooooooo excited to hear the news of the BFP from Elaine!  I couldn't bear the agony any longer last night so had my sister checking on at regular intervals and phoning me in St Andrews - didn't like to miss out!!  (Elaine - hope you got the PM? It isn't in my outbox but think I forgot to check the save box!!)  Massive massive congratulations to you and DP!  Wonderful news!

Thanks all for the good wishes and advice - I now seem to be symptom and pain free and totally bizarrely now wishing I was having some pains if it might be a good sign!  Moral of the story - just need to wait and see and stop obsessing!

Neave - can't offer any advice about being specific with start dates but I can definitely suggest not to worry about the weight thing at all.  I was only weighed about half an hour before going in for EC presumably so they could work out doses of drugs... and it was suggested that I should lose 2 stone so if you are only half a stone out you will be absolutely fine!

We are having a day in Edinburgh tomorrow and off to Newcastle Friday and Saturday so posts might be a bit infrequent.  Think I am managing to stay pretty sane so far but now that DH is also off work I feel the insanity levels rising as I have someone to obsess over everything with!

Sorry for lack of personals - hope you are well!

Jo xx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Jo 

Good luck honey!! Can only imagine how NOT easy it is!!!

Neave
xxxx


----------



## Luca and Lou (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Been following the board for a while as a guest but figured I'd join up as hoping to go through self -funded ICSI at ERI in November.  

Neeve - saw your Q re. deferring - I'm not sure about self funded, I've got a bunch of info (you probably have too) but it relates to postponing for NHS funded cycles (seems they like you to take up the offer of NHS treatment within 3 months). Sure others on here will know more - I'm right at the start of the journey, but have read the info about 600 times.  I have a really stressful job and am really worried about doing a good job, coping with the stress and giving ICSI my best shot - I can understand your logic for considering postponing, but I've been waiting so long for this (5yrs TTC) that I can't wait any longer and am so excited at the thought of it maybe being our time...


Big congrats to Elaine, you're same age as me and we've had MF diagnosed too so have been following your story - really good to see a positive outcome for you, keeping fingers crossed for you for the rest of the journey!

L & L


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Morning

Just ducking on to see if any reply posts to my problem.

Off to work now, 1 more day to go - yipppeeeee!!!

Please can you have a look at my post and let me know what you guys think

Cheers

Neave
xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

Neve, you can normally postpone your treatment for a set number of months however you can't pick specific dates as I'm afraid it's down to your body so you could say start treatment with your March period but it would depend on when your period is.  If you have any questions, you're best phoning the unit and discussing it with them.  They won't mind honest.  

PS got the all clear for all my tests from last week

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

neave- I posted a reply yesterday-or at least thought I had then remembered the phone went before I pressed post You should be able to say a particular month if you're postponing.You can regulate your cycle by taking the pill the month beforehand- thats what my new clinic and several others do which i used to heartilty disapprove of as they were fitting patients into their timetables not the other way round, but not sure what ERI will say about it.I'd tell them how stressed you are with new job etc and this is the only way you feel you can do it.If not your GP may be able to help out. You stop the BCP just after you start d/r, have a withdrawal bleed and thats baseline. It actually suits me- been on it for 2mths now as i know i can't produce cysts while on it ( had a scan to check for nay before taking BCP)and those have held me up by months on 2 of my cycles- since i've got travel plans all booked etc it wouldn't make sense to leave it to chance. I also feel like my ovaries are having a bit of a rest and no pressure to ttc which is great. Theres supposed to be a rebound increase in fertility the month you come off...
Failing that- how regular are your periods? theres no way of knowing how long you'll take to d/r, stim etc-every cycle is different so bear that in mind.Some of my cycles have been 6weeks and one 8 weeks. You could ask ERI if you're suitable to do a short protocol to miss out the 2-3 weeks d/r if that helps.I was going to do one if it hadn't been for cysts! maybe the least stressful option would be to tell your new work you have an op scheduled or lots of hospital visits for a one off tx and get signed off. 
Don't worrry about half a stone- really won't make any difference and no one will even check your weight till you get to EC and by then most people will have put on lots of fluid.I've never lost the stone they said. the only time weight counts is if you're very overweight and above the bmi threshold for NHS tx.I think thats something like 30-33? remember all the seriously obese women walking around with babies- unless its stopping you ovulate etc its prob nothing to worry about.

good luck speaking to ERI- they'll be fine,

jayne- good news

luca and lou- welcome to the madness  If your young like Elaine and only have MF you have a great chance of success. good luck!

Jo- no news is good news at this stage- enjoy your time away!

maz- glad i didn;t wacth the rugby if it was that pathetic- its so much better when they've earned the win!I started d/r today- ouch  Not off till 7th Oct....might well give you a shout  whens your scan? 

fin- when do you start honey?

dawn- whens your baseline scan? are you doing a FET cycle or fresh? sorry can't remember who's got frosties.just know I  never have    

well hope this lupron d/r isn't as bad for me as buserlin- at least my dose drops in a few days and then i change to the antagonist one or is agonist...Maz Hope the side effects are less anyway 

x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Just a genuinely quick message from me because I never got chance yesterday after all, sorry! I'm actually back at work so will need to keep this brief but will post properly either tonight or tomorrow  Can you believe I came back to work before the end of my signed off period because I had a big case calling in Court next week, and it's been postponed to the end of November?!  Have to say although I'm peeved at rushing back to work (no more daytime TV  ) I'm over the moon at not having to stress about preparing for this case on Monday 

*Lorna* - thanks for referring to me as young  Hope the downregging goes well and is as symptom free as possible. I tried using mind over matter and convinced my body it wouldn't react negatively, and the worst I had was tiredness, so not much to grumble about really 

*Dawn* - hope all went/goes well with your scan today and you can get those lovely happy hormones back    

*Luca and Lou * - welcome to the ERI thread, my fave place on this whole forum as everyone is lovely, friendly and chatty  I now know a couple of us around this age with MF as the only diagnosed problem who have had success first time with ICSI, so really hoping it works out for you too    I can really empathise with the frustration and distress of TTC without success 

*Jayne* - really pleased to hear you got the all clear - onwards and upwards now    

Better run, as I started this over an hour ago and having trouble getting things done here! Sorry no time for more personals just now but will be back soon 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hello girlies

Had my baseline scan this morning and pleased to say that it went well and I've started on my stimms - feeling better already! Had a doctor I'd not meet before Dr Menzies - she was lovely, very gently during the scan and explained everything as she did it.  

Had a lovely night at the meet up, was me, Maz, Katerina and Karen.  So was much more sedate and less drunken that the last time round!  I'm up for meeting again before Christmas - although think its someone else's turn to pick a date!!  

Jan - sorry to hear you weren't well on Tuesday, hope you're feeling better.

Donna - sorry to hear you're feeling sick too, but guess that kind of sickness is the best kind!  

Jo - hope you're having a nice few days away.  That's a great idea during 2ww - must remember that! Easier said than done, but stop obsessing!!!  Sending you lots of     for the rest of your 2ww - when's you test date?

Elaine -      I'm so pleased for you and DP.  Was worrying when I didn't see any reponse for you before heading off to the meet up, can't believe you didn't manage to tell DP until that late in the day!  Enjoy every minute of it, hope your 3ww passes quickly!

Kat - good to see you on here - even briefly!  Not long now until you and Doug sail off into the sunset!  All packed yet?

Jayne - great to hear you've got the all clear on your MOT.  How's the Diss going?  Hope you get enough time to get it printed and bound before heading of on your hols.

Finbarina - how you doing?  Good to see you posting.  Not long now until your next cycle - wishing you lots of luck and      for it

Maz - yes DP is really happy that I'm on the happy hormones!  Wishing you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow - how many wee heart beats are in there? 

Luca & Lou - welcome to our wee thread, good luck for your ICSI in November!

Have probably missed loads of people of, sorry!
Catch up later
Dawnx


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Argh!  Just lost long post - here is the short version...

Neave:  I think ERI might be able to sort something out for you - have a chat with them.  It might be for the best as dealing with a new job and treatment at the same time could be quite stressful.  Like the others I think the weight thing will be fine.

Dawn:  Hurray for happy hormones - glad you are feeling better!

Lorna:  Sorry about the LA/Vegas mix up noodles for brains at minute.  BTW I wanted to say that I'm feeling excited for you and that I'm believing this is your time.    

Jo:  Not long now -have a lovely weekend, you seem so wonderfully calm - well done you!

Maz:  All the very best for tomorrow.

Elaine:  Hope everything is sinking in - hurray!! 

Luca and Lou: welcome to the thread, they are nice bunch at ERI and an even nicer bunch on this message board!

Jayne: Pleased you got the all clear!

OK Sorry for the short version...sigh!

HELLO to mimou, Kat, Finbarina, Lanky, Twiggy, tinkerbell, katerina and everyone else.
Love Janniexx


----------



## Luca and Lou (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for your welcomes.  Was wondering, I've to phone in at start of AF in October, how long after then do things start?  Roughly when will EC be?  

I'm sure if I read back through your treatments I'd be able to work it out - however maths is not my strong point so would prefer if someone could just tell me  

Thanks for any help

L & L


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just popped on because I had the terrible realisation that in my brief post yesterday I missed off Maz  So needed to rectify that before I can get ready for work!!

*Maz* -         Loads of luck for your scan today, oit will be so thrilling to hear how you get on, and how many heartbeats   I can totally relate to the eating thing, I'm going to be the size of the side of the house in no time given how much my appetite has increased   4 years of dieting out the window, though it will be worth it  I've also turned into a human furnace, much to DP's amusement! Never mind all these environmentally friendly solutions to energy production e.g. solar power, wind turbines - just sit next to me in a room and you'll be fine 

*Luca and Lou* - usually when you phone with AF, they get you in within the first few days of that period to give you your pre-treatment scan (to check everything looks OK and there are no cysts on your ovaries or other concerning features) and do a dummy transfer, which involves passing a catheter (like the one they use for embryo transfer) through the cervix and into the uterus to see how easy access is and what type they need to use. You'll get all your downregging drugs and syringes and needles that day and be told how to do the first lot of injections. You'll then start the injections approximately 21-25 (I think) days later depending on your normal cycle length. My cycles were 28/29 days so I started 23 days into my cycle i.e. 23 days after the day AF started. You then do those drugs for at least 14 days, and they get you back in for a scan on the first Thursday after 14 days is up to see if your ovaries are resting and womb lining is nice and thin. If so you'll get given you stimulation drugs that day and those injections explained, but if not you'll have to downreg longer and come back the next Thursday for another scan. Once you're on stimms things move faster and they get you in for scans again, usually on the Tuesday and Friday the next week to see how your follies and womb lining are developing. You often get a blood test too to check for oestrogen levels. If you're lucky and all goes well, they usually tell you your date for egg collection at the Friday scan, but it depends again how your body responds to the drugs. So you really won't know when EC will be until quite late on in treatment, though I roughly worked it all out. Embryo transfer is usually another 2-3 days later then, unless you grow them on to blastocyst stage when it would be 5 days.
Hope that's clear enough and answers all your queries - if I've got anything wrong I'm sure someone else will help out 

Better run or I'll be late for work!! 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

can't believe it's Friday already again!

Maz, good luck with your scan today - how exciting.  Let us know how you get on.  

Have a good Friday everyone.  I'll be posting my dissertation today.  Yippee

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Maz good luck for today-fingers crossed all well!

jannie- thanks for the positive thoughts hon,

hi to everyone else- sorry dogs driving me nuts as theres a woman in season he met at the beach- will have to go and deal with him.....

xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Lorna

how are you doing?  Are you doing more injections than you normally do for down regulation?  When do you fly?  The fact that you only get the first bit done and then have to wait must be difficult to manage but I guess it'll be worth it in the end.  I really hope this is your time.  So do you think Maz has two beans in there?  

Jayne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls 

Just popped on to tell you the news...........

1 beautiful blob with a heartbeat measuring 6+5 (give or take) Am now officially discharged from EFREC and been turfed back to NHS. Next scan in 6 weeks  Laura gave me a huge hug afterwards and Carmel couldn't get off the phone quick enough to come and see the piccy (apologies to whoever she cut short at 11.10 this morning!) Dr Raja even popped in between patients to have a look at the screen  

So no twins but hey I'm more than happy with 1      

Will be back on for personals later this evening after work (have to dash to a meeting at 4)

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Maz

great to hear your scan went well.  I'd get the picture laminated as it's gonna get pretty fingered otherwise    

Me and Stu having a few glasses of wine and maybe packing tonight...or then again, I might pack in the morning.  Yes, I think I'll do that  

Will be on here though to say my goodbyes...

Jayne


----------



## Luca and Lou (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello everyone and Happy Friday!

Elaine thank you so much for putting all the info down - it's a lot to take in and I'll use it as my reference when I'm talking to my mum and sister about what we're going to be going through.

I think from your notes that if AF is end Oct ithen end Nov - mid Dec will be the likely time for EC - is that roughly right?  

L & L


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Evening all 

*Jayne*- well done on getting the dissertation handed in  No wonder you've cracked open the wine to celebrate  Hope you and Stuart have a fantastic anniversary in Bruge. Enjoy  and tell us all about it when you get back.
*
Luca and Lou*- welcome to the ERI gang  Hope we're able to answer all your questions and help support you along the way. The girls here are all fantastic  Your timing is about right if you call in with AF at end of October, you will usually start injections 3 weeks later and this will last for about 3-4 weeks so EC/ET would be about second week in December. You'll have a great escuse to be sitting with yoru feet up at Christmas and have everyone else wait on you for a change  Wishing you lots of    for your cycle.

*Lorna*- did you manage to get Max under control today then  Randy wee thing    How you coping with everything so far ?? Hope the injections are going well and you haven't had too many side effects yet. I can't remember exactly what regime you're on now but I think the Lupron is like the buserelin isn't it so that should be an antagonist (I think  ) If you need any info just let me know and I can look up the books at work (I have to cheat as I can never remember the pharmacology off the top of my head any more- bit of a problem for a Pharmacist    )

*Dawn*- yeah  am so pleased that all was fine yesterday and you're onto stimms already. Hope you regain your sanity soon then (bet DP does too    ) Hope all goes well with scan on Tuesday   

*Jo*- how's the 2ww so far then. Hope you're taking it easy and keeping  . Don't go overdoing the partying in Newcastle!

*Elaine*- still on  ? Was on the floor with your comment about the human furnace  , between us we can solve the energy crisis as I'm my own wind farm just now     Hope you're taking it easy 

*Jannie*- how are you doing so far? Do you have a date for your next scan yet?

*Neave*- hope you're doing ok there hun. I sent you a PM, am thinking about you   

Might have to cut short there girls I'm afraid as I'm asleep on my feet zzzzz  to everyone else Mimou, Roma, Kat, Katerina, Scots Fi, Finbarina, Lanky, Kirsty, Jan, Donna, MJ, Tinkerbell Hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to the weekend 

Lots of love to all
Maz x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Well done *Maz* for still being awake at almost 10pm last night  So much for me getting round to doing a long post, I was asleep by 9.30pm, pathetic  I loved your comment about becoming a wind farm  I was very emotional when I read your post yesterday about the scan, I'm just so pleased for you and so excited    I imagine it's really nice to have that scan and get the reassurance that all is going well  I can't wait for some proper symptoms to reassure me that things are going along as they should   By the way, pardon my ignorance but what does the 6 + 5 measurement refer to? This is all so new to me! Also, do the EFREC just refer you back into ordinary NHS services at 7 weeks and therefore that's what triggers you going on the midwife's list? It's all so confusing 

*Jayne* - Hope I haven't missed you! Have a wonderful time with your DH for your anniversary in Bruge  Also major congratulations for getting your dissertation all organised and handed in beforehand, very impressive  Have a fantastic time 

Anyway, I really just popped on this morning to send Maz and Jayne a message and promise to be back properly later.

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all  

just popped on to say goodbye and see you again on Thursday

Maz and Elaine, thanks for your congrats - it really is a nice feeling having posted my dissertation in (although I forgot to send the self assessment and declaration with it so had to post them separately)  

Jo, I'm not sure when you're testing but all the very best if it's before Thursday.  

Hi to everyone else...I've no more essay now so might even start to do a few personals again and be a decent fertility friend  

Take care and see you all soon

Jayne


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Maz, Just wanted to say congratulations again!!

Enjoy the next 6 weeks!

Thanks to everyone who said Carys is cute!  I may be a bit biased, but she is beautiful!! and I do hope she provides some inspiration to all you ladies!

I'm doing great now, it was a bit of a struggle the first 2-3 weeks, after the C-section, but back to normal now, and Carys is doing great too!

Lots of luck to everyone!

Fiona x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Maz - have such a big smile on my face after reading your post! So please you had a wee squiggle and heart beat    It must be strange saying goodbye to the ERI girls after so long in there care, hope the rest of the NHS are as nice!!  Feeling back to normal with happy hormones, just hoping they do there job.  I have to go back in on Monday, as the want to keepo an eye on me this time as I was border line OHSS last time.  They've put me on 225 GonalF, and might drop the dose on Monday if its going a bit mad.  At least I can get the nurses to do my jags if I chicken out on Mon morning!!

Jayne - Congrats on getting your Dissertation in, mst be a great feeling.  Hoep you have a nice time in Bruge - Happy Anniversary!  What date is your anniversary - it was our 5th yesterday - can't believe its been 5 years!

Luca & Lou - I think the girls have got back to you with timings etc, so hopefully that should put your mind at ease.  Everyone reacts slightly differently to the drugs, and it might take slightly longer, but it'll all be worth it in the end.  I did a cycle last Dec, and the only advice I can give - is to get your Christmas shopping done early.  I had a hot flush in Boots with a basket full of pressies and had to leave then all to get some fresh air!!   Its a good excuse to get vouchers for everyone!  Wishing you lots of luck for your cycle - I knwo its hard waiting for things to start, but it'll come round in no time, and is a great feeling to get started and feel like you are moving in the right direction.

Jo - I had a feeling you were testing this weekend - or did I pick that up wrong?  Hope you've had a fab few days away, and wishing you lots of luck and     for test day.

I'm just back from a relaxing night away at the Dalhousie Castle Hotel - yep very far away I know!  We decided to treat ourselve for our anniversay - it was fantastic.  Had a hot stone massage - WOW!!!  And then a 5 course dinner in the Dungeon, then a night in a 4-poster bed - how the other half live eh!  Off shopping this afternoon - DH has finally persuaded me to look for a big LCD TV - I made a deal with him that if I got a new kitchen he could get a new TV - have had my kitchen for nearly 2 years now, so better let him get a TV eh!

Hello to all the ERI girls, better go, DH wants look at TV's on the PC before eading into town!
Dawnxx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello everybody, seems to be quite a positive board at the moment, what with BFPs, nights out and dissertations handed in etc.

Elaine – Congratulations!  I’m so pleased for you, has the news sunk in?  

Jo – no I’m not put off by the pessaries talk, better to know about it now!  How long till you test?  Hope you enjoyed your few days away.

Fiona – yup, Carys is both beautiful and an inspiration.  You are very lucky.

Dawn – what is it with men and their TVs?!  Pleased to hear you doing well and that they are keeping an eye on you.  Well done for arranging the night out, I'm sorry I couldnt make it.

Jayne – glad to hear your tests were all clear.  Well done on the dissertation and I hope you enjoy Bruges.

Neave – I don’t know about dates but don’t think you should put it off because of a job.  I’m due to start in March too.  I’m job hunting too and will go ahead  (assuming I find a job!).  I worry in case its tricky to get away in a new job but as you said, there’s sick leave.  Don’t worry about your weight, half a stone isn’t much (I’ve got a bit more!).

Luca and Lou – welcome to the board, I’ve not been here long myself but am sure you will find it a friendly and supportive place.  We’re predominantly MF (I hate writing that for some reason, as if its DH's fault.  I have a major gripe about how tactless some medical professionals have been and how bad they have made him feel about it - but I wont rant!) so we will be having ICSI next year or whenever they will let us start.  

We’re just having a much needed quiet weekend. Hope everyone else is enjoying theirs.

Chook


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi everyone!!

I'm back!!  And pleased to report I am not going too mad at all.  No symptoms whatsoever to report but generally finding things OK, if a little weird knowing that within a few days we will know at last whether this is "to be, or not to be!"  I think all the way through this whole process I have been preparing myself for all the worst possible scenarios, and the reality is that things are never as bad as you fear so for those waiting to start, it really might not be as bad as you think!  Having said that.... ask me again on Wednesday - test day and I might be a little less calm about it all!!  I can honestly say though that for me the daily injections were not as awful as I anticipated, EC I can nearly say I enjoyed as I felt, heard and saw nothing amd was just like a lovely wee snooze!  ET not the finest for me but think that is more to do with my apparently strange anatomy - hmmm! and the 2WW... well definitely a bit of a weird one like I say, but I have just been keeping pretty busy, lots of nice lunches, a couple of nights away etc.  Me and DH both took annual leave which might be considered a bit of a waste and could of course have taken sick leave, but has been good to spend some time together and do some nice things. So just need to get through the next 3 days and will be Wednesday before we know it when all will be revealed.... simple!  God, you can tell I had a good nights sleep last night!!

Anyway!!

Maz - great news from your scan!  Was so lovely to read your post.  We have been really impressed with the staff at the ERI.  It is obviously our first attempt, but we have really felt like they do a good job treating you as individuals and not just another number to them.  Hope you are feeling reassured after seeing the wee heartbeat - sweet!  I know my sister has found the wait between scans tough but as you were my leading light in ways to pass the 2WW without going up the wall, I am sure you will be fine!

Elaine - how are you doing up there on cloud 9?! - was thinking it would be chilly up there for you so glad to hear you are keeping warm OK!  How funny!?  Hope you have had a nice weekend and trust that DP is treating you like royalty!  

Jayne - no doubt having a fine time in Bruges!  Such a great effort getting all that work done BEFORE going away.  Good news as well that nothing was picked up from your MOT.

Chook - hope you are having a nice weekend and that some of my posts will have been helpful for you to learn some more about all that is involved.  I know I have found this site so helpful for me and I really do think it has made it all so much easier to get through.  

Luca and Lou - welcome aboard!  Hope you are a bit clearer now with dates etc.  Does sound like Dawn's advice of getting going early with your Christmas shopping is a good one!  Shops seem to be gearing up for it alreaday so you shouldn't have any problems!  Am sure you will find this site really helpful too - although is not good when you get addicted!!

Jannie - thanks so much for your good wishes.  I do seem to be pretty calm which is quite odd but quite happy to go with it as long as I can!  I  have been called "laid back" at various points in my life.  Never too sure it is that much of a compliment particularly when several bosses have said it but seems to be suiting the current situation just perfectly!

Lorna - hope all good with you and that you are getting on OK with your super style "this is the one" concoction of down regging drugs!  Good on you girl - got it all crossed for you.  

Neave - well done you for finishing your job!  I think the best advice anyone gave me is just to go with what you think is right for you.  I guess it is quite difficult to know how different employers will be regarding time off etc.  I have been totally honest with mine and my boss knows I am off for IVF.  He has been totally supportive and had no problems at all.  He generally plays everything totally by the book and could not have been better so you might find there will be no problems at all... or maybe I have just been lucky!? Good luck with whatever you decide!

Dawn - great to hear you are started on stims and feeling better already!  Dr Menzes did my ET and she was very nice indeed.  Your night away at Dalhousie sounded lovely - belated Happy Anniversary!  My DH is definitley hankering after a new TV (what are they like?!) so will keep that one quiet I think!!

Hope everyone else is well?  Sorry for no more personals but see it is nearly midday and not dressed yet - oops!!  

Love Jo xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello everyone,

How is everyone, you have all certainly been chatting loads while I was away.  Glad to report that everything went well with Mum's operation and she seems to be okay now.  Have had a few wobbles though when she though things were coming down again but a trip to the Hospital soon put her mind at ease.

Don't know where to start here as I feel as if I've missed so much but here it goes.  Maz, glad you had a good holiday and excellent news about the scan, I'm so happy things are going well for you.

Jayne, glad you've got your dissertation finished and hope you are having a fab time in Brugge.

Lou and Luca, welcome and hope you are doing okay.

Elaine, congrats on your fab news.  Wahey for ERI.

Sorry if I have missed anyone but I'm so behind the times here now.  Trying to do a load a washes today as we're going to Portugal on Wednesday for 10 days, cannot wait.  Looking forward to loads of sun, tennis, spa tx and loads of good food.

Anyway hope you all are well

Yvonne


----------



## woodstock27 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone, sorry have been absent for so long, stuff at work keeping me preoccupied and off this website.

*Elaine*, congratulations, I am really happy for you and hope this is a positive wave for everyone. You must be so happy!

*Lorna*, hope things go well in LV - at last it's on the move, it's been a long wait but sending you lots of 

*Jo *, not long now til testing, hope you are next for the BFP.

*Maz*, glad things are going so well.

Nothing new to report for me - feeling a lot better thanks to the anti-d's, tho the side effects leave a lot to be desired. At least work worries are keeping my mind off things and giving me a break from it all. Haven't heard from hosp since my follow up but I expect I will be down regging from Dec - when I was in the doc said I was down for next IVF in Jan - I guess that means op and not the start of down reg - does anyone know if I would be downregging over Dec even tho the place shuts down?

Anyway hello to everyone else and bye for now - it may be a few weeks til I'm on again and it's really annoying when you lose the last thread and they move it to a new home (why?) and you can't pick up where you left off.

Will try to catch up soon, love Carol Xx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Peeps 

Hope you are having a fab weekend. 

Now for some quick personals before I get on with making the dinner;

Jayne - Well done on handing in your dissertation, I bet you were so chuffed to get it handed in and out of the way

Elaine - Many Congratulations on the pregnancy!!

Mazv- Thanks so much for your PM, you always say the right things. So happy we beautiful blob is coming along nicely, got any names ready in the offing?

Jo - Edin - Hope things are ok?

Luca and Lou - Welcome, hope you do decide to go ahead with self funding ICSI, in November.

Lorna - God, I thought treatment in ERI sounded difficult, take my hat off to you, how does it work for you? PM me if you have the time, am interested to find out.

Janine - How are you feeling?? 

Chook - Hope your chilled out weekend went well, lots of choccy and wine I hope??

As for me feeling a wee bit better, Got my letter from EFREC, saying I am to contact them on the first day of my next period (October) What would you know the sight of that yesterday morning, brought on    - Im in agony.

Need to arrange my Blood test thingy (you know the one between days 1-5 of AF) Can someone give me the technical name, as I cannot find my slip of paper with details on?

So looks like I am going ahead with treatment guys, I am just paranoid about taking so much time off my new work for appts.

Does anyone have a copy of the treatment schedule for IVF (ie what to expect)  at EFREC, I can't find my folder with all my fertility stuff in, I think there is a ghost in this house.

Have just came back from meeting friend for lunch and had a seriously party weekend, with leaving do's etc. Have my friends leaving do next weekend, and thats me not drinking until 'crimbo?? Or make that 9 months if I am a lucky lady

My IVF is scheduled for November, for any of you guys that have been through it recently, any tips etc Do I go through my 'mock' transfer in October. As I said can't put my hands on all the information.

I am bored today, husband playing golf then out with the boys this afternoon, feel free to PM me.

Neave
xxxx

PS - Also worried about starting my new job tomorrow


----------



## Luca and Lou (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Neeve

Got this great answer from Elaine the other day re. treatment timelines (I'd ask the same question and going through it in November too!

_"Luca and Lou - usually when you phone with AF, they get you in within the first few days of that period to give you your pre-treatment scan (to check everything looks OK and there are no cysts on your ovaries or other concerning features) and do a dummy transfer, which involves passing a catheter (like the one they use for embryo transfer) through the cervix and into the uterus to see how easy access is and what type they need to use. You'll get all your downregging drugs and syringes and needles that day and be told how to do the first lot of injections. You'll then start the injections approximately 21-25 (I think) days later depending on your normal cycle length. My cycles were 28/29 days so I started 23 days into my cycle i.e. 23 days after the day AF started. You then do those drugs for at least 14 days, and they get you back in for a scan on the first Thursday after 14 days is up to see if your ovaries are resting and womb lining is nice and thin. If so you'll get given you stimulation drugs that day and those injections explained, but if not you'll have to downreg longer and come back the next Thursday for another scan. Once you're on stimms things move faster and they get you in for scans again, usually on the Tuesday and Friday the next week to see how your follies and womb lining are developing. You often get a blood test too to check for oestrogen levels. If you're lucky and all goes well, they usually tell you your date for egg collection at the Friday scan, but it depends again how your body responds to the drugs. So you really won't know when EC will be until quite late on in treatment, though I roughly worked it all out. Embryo transfer is usually another 2-3 days later then, unless you grow them on to blastocyst stage when it would be 5 days.
Hope that's clear enough and answers all your queries - if I've got anything wrong I'm sure someone else will help out "_
For end Oct AF looks like mid Dec for EC.

Where has the weekend gone?

L & L


----------



## Luca and Lou (Sep 19, 2007)

Or is that ET in mid Dec - will have to go back and check sorry - still very new to this  

L & L


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Really sorry but very peeved, as after loads of problems earlier with the computer connection,I'd been typing a post for half an hour when I lost it   So I'm afraid this is the abbreviated and brief version  All this after DP was so sweet earlier and fixed the other problem while also getting me my tea 

*Luca and Lou* - glad that info was helpful and I agree, where has the weekend gone 

*Neave* - good luck with your new job tomorrow and thanks for your congratulations  Good to see you are starting soon too, with a new job the time should fly in 

*Carol* - thanks for your congratulations and glad things have improved and you're feeling better 

*Yvonne* - glad things went well with your Mum and great you have such a fantastic sounding holiday to look forward to  Thanks for your congratulations too 

*Jo *- glad you have been having such a fabulous 2ww and sound so upbeat  Those positive vibes are really important for a good outcome and I'm keeping everything crossed for you for Wednesday      I'll be keeping a close check for your news, even if I've not much energy to post  I'm keeping my DP warm up on cloud nine   He's spoiling me rotten too, which is lovely 

*Chook* - hope you enjoyed your quiet weekend (sounds lovely) and thanks for your congratulations 

*Dawn* - your anniversary treat sounds wonderful, I love Dalhousie Castle and we're lucky as it's just down the road from us  Glad to hear the happy hormones are working and looking forward to following your journey too  Good luck for your scan, which is presumably Tuesday?    Hope you're not bankrupt from the TV purchase  Thanks for the congratulations 

*Lorna* - hope the downregging is still going as well and you're as symptom-free as possible  No time at all now until you fly to LV  Hope you've had a lovely weekend 

*Jannie* - hope you've had a good weekend and are thoroughly enjoying your pregnancy  Still having to pinch myself about our news and looking forward to some more symptoms  

Hello to Jayne (hopefully having a fab time in Bruge), Fiona (Carys is adorable), Maz (hope the scan picture isn't too tatty from everyone pawing it  ), ScotsFi, Lanky, Donna, MaisieJoy, Kirsty, Finbarina, Kat, Jan, Katerina, Karen - hope you all had a good weekend too  Very, very sorry if I've missed anyone 

No more time this evening as I'm exhausted and annoyed at the computer, which has destroyed my previously excellent state of mind and mood  Sorry for being on such a downer, I promise I wasn't earlier. Will be back some time to post again, when I find my lost energy - maybe it's all being used to produce surplus heat 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi

Hope you are all fine and dandy this morning.

Just getting ready for induction course.

Was wondering if you could give me some more advice. I have phoned my GP this morning to get my blood tests done cos AF arrived on Saturday am, and the only time she could give me was 3.10pm on Wednesday. The problem is I am on induction course. 

Do you think I should phone ERI and advise them of this and see if they could do my bloods

Aaarrggh - does anything go right for me

Neave
xxx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Morning all,

Hi Neave - good luck on the new job x  I got my GP's to do the bloods but there's no harm in phoning the ERI and seeing what they say x

Elaine - congrats again   sounds like your H is doing a great job of spoiling you, well done him x

Carol - I'm glad your feeling a bit better now the anti-d's have kicked in - have you tried taking a vitamin B complex?  I took this previously when I was on AD's and found it helped with side effects and also when I came off the tablets I didn't have the usual withdrawal symptoms.  Hope you're being nice to yourself too xx  

Yvonne - glad to hear your mum is doing ok.  Have a great time in Portugal spoiling yourselves...me jealous..never!   

Jo - got my fingers crossed for Wednesday xx  Sounds like you've had a lovely time over the 2ww.

Maz - great news on your scan.  hope you've been feeling ok too xx

Jayne - hope you're having a lovely time in Bruges x

Dawn - good luck for this cycle. Your night away sounds lovely, I'm thinking of planning something like that for January as a wee treat to ourselves after our treatment.

FionaJane - thats one gorgeous wee girl you've got there xx

Hi to Chook, Lorna, Luca&Lou, Jannie, Roma, Donna, Kirsty, Mimou...and sorry if I've missed anyone.

Better get back to doing some work.

Take care
L xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Morning all 

How was the weekend for everyone? and where did it go  I spent most of mine on the sofa watching all the TV I'd recorded while I was away on holiday. I did go to Murrayfield yesterday to see us get gubbed by the All Blacks though  Couldn't tell what was going on for the whole 80 minutes as both teams were in almost identical shirts  I was just going on the assumption that the team going forward inside the 22 yard line was New Zealand   

When did it get to be Monday again  I sooooo can't be bothered with work this week either  would rather be at home in bed  So how's everyone else?

*Finbarina*- good to see you  Hope you're keeping  , not long to go until you start. Have you been back to ERI for counselling again or are you feeling ready now for the journey ahead? We're all here for you 

*Neave*- good luck for the new job    Hope it all goes well at RBS for you. I'd agree that Wednesday is cutting it a bit fine for bloods as ideally they should be between 2-5 days (although Wednesday would be day 5). I agree with Finbarina I'd call ERI to check with them if Wednesday with GP would be ok or see if they'd take you first thing in the morning instead. No harm in asking. Hope you get on ok  I'm embarassed to say that I bought DH a baby names book for his birthday 3 days after our BFP  I've already got a list  but I'm not writing it down yet as that's just getting a bit too ahead of myself (long way to go yet  )

*Elaine*- isn't it sooo frustrating when you lose a post   Glad to hear that DP is waiting on you hand and foot; mind you I can't complain in that department either  You still generating your own solar power then? Things haven't improved with me either  The only plus side is I'm blaming it all on the pregnancy    Hope the pooter gets sorted out soon, ours is really slow at the moment so DH is planning to upgrade it soon. How you feeling so far, any symptoms?

*L&L*- how you guys doing? Keeping  I hope  Your ET will probably be 2-3 days after EC so should definitely be before Christmas if that's what you are concerned about? Only useful advice I can give is just to go with the flow. Things can change on a day to day basis when you are cycling so it's best not to plan anything around certain dates but just try to keep your diary as flexible as possible. I always found this useful for not committing to work meetings    

*Woodstock*- good to see you again  Glad that you're finding the anti-Ds are helping but sorry about the side-effects they can be pretty bad for some people. Hopefully you shouldn't need to stay on them for too long (6 months is the usual course for first episodes). Not too long until you cycle again. There'll be quite a few girls cycling towards the end of the year so hopefully it'll be good for you all to share experiences on here. Although ERI shuts for Xmas I'd have thought that you would still be able to downreg as they usually don't see you at all during that time and just bring you in after 2+ weeks for the stimms baseline scan. They should be sending you a letter in November to remind you to call in with Dec AF.

*Vonnie*- glad that all went well for your Mum and hope that she is on the mend  I'm so jealous of you going off on holiday. I know I'm just back but I'd love to go away again  Have a fab time in Portugal and hope the weather is great 

*Jayne*- hope you're having a great time in Bruges 

*Dawn*- you're night at Dalhousie sounded bliss  Hope you got the new TV installed ok (bet the kitchen looks nicer though   ) Lots of    for scan today; didn't realise you were borderline OHSS last time. Fingerscrossed it stays away this cycle. I'm sure ERI will keep a close eye on you. Let us know how you got on.

*Jo*- glad you haven't gone  yet. Sounds like you and DH have had a good few weeks and have kept yourselves relaxed and occupied during everything. A good sign  Don't read anything into the whole symptom/non symptom thing, it means zip! Keep  and sending you masses of    and  for Wednesday.

*Lorna*- how you getting on with downreg so far. Hope you're not feelign too tired hun   

*FionaJane*- thanks for the congrats again. I'm still in shock  Carys is fairly growing these days- 2.5 months already! They change so quickly at this age. I'm sure you're loving every minute 

*Chook*- hope you enjoyed the quiet weekend  Good luck with the job hunting   

Must scoot now (supposed to be working!) Lots of love to all the ERI girls 

Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hello chatty bunch!

I'm sitting at the mercy of hormones crying at the Wright Stuff talking about children in care  really makes me think about adoption- poor kids. Some positive stories though of kids who've had a bad experience in care( one had 36 foster homes in 8 yrs)now as adults doing training for foster families.

Don't know why I started on that note sorry!

Dawn-  belated ! Your night away sounds fab- a friend was telling me about the hot stone massage being amazing... Whens your next scan for stims- feeling anything going on in there?  

Jayne-  I think that why you were going to bruge to celebrate. Also congrats on getting the thesis done think i saw that somewhere-you've done really well 

fin-how are you doing just now hon?  thats a good tip about the B vits and anti-ds wish someone had told me about that years ago when i had a right time with them. defo book a treat for yourself for Jan if not before!You deserve it.

elaine- pooters are soooooo frustrating when you lose posts  hope the mood has passed- sounds like the hormones are kicking in  I would have beaten up my pooter this week if that had happened to me 

carol- glad you're doing a bit better. Well done you- keep up the good work- its not easy but you'll get there  

neave-I'd phone the ERI to see if they can do the  bloods- its important to get it done on the right days- most clinics actually prefer a day 3. Failing that see if you can get a cancellation? or say you've spoken to your consultant and you really need it done on whatever day? Good luck with your job- all a bit stressful i imagine.

Yvonne- glad your Mum is recovering now. Have a fab holiday 

Jo- you do sound very level headed I'd be mildly hysterical by now   Good luck  

Maz-hope you're getting enough rest madam    at you not remembering the whole pharmacopia- the rest of them must be nerds or something- I've got a memory like a sieve think thats why science doesn't particularly suit me! Antagonist is right- whereas buserilin made me a bit depressed I'm very up one minute then in floods of tears the next all within a couple of doses- fortunately ok in between  DH is quite bemused by my tears followed by hysterical laughter at the X factor  Dose halves tomorrow and had last BCP 

Hello to everyone else- off to search out some PKs for a headache- forgot to keep up my water yesterday....

xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi ladies

i've not deserted you's honestly just not been on much lately as had all day morning sickness    & feeling very lethargic.

jo good luck for tomorrow, i will be popping back to check , promise.

hope everybody else is okay.

really hope to be able to catch up soon

take care

donna xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls am so so sorry i missed the meet up, was at a wedding on the sun the monday in callander then glasgow and woke up through the night feeling ill, tuesday (meet day) i was throwing up all day sorry tmi, and then scott been off all week and been so busy not managed to get online, glad you had a nice time and promise i will def go to the next one, before chrismas would be good.


elaine congratulations honey all the best

jannie congrats on the hb

donna glad you are feeling sick, good sign

jan sorry you were ill for meet to, i am not sure if it was a bug or food poisoning i had from chippy in glasgow, think a few things going round right enough, hope you feel better

lorna dr already how are you feeling now, not long to vegas now, i love x factor too

yvonne have a great holiday

jo good luck honey    

kat, jayne, maz, fiona, fin, lanky, dawn, carol, neive, woodstock, l and l  and everyone i have missed hope you are all good will try and get on more often this week and try and catch up with you all properly.

speak soon

kirsty xxxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

to all


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I have been around before, but took  looooong break from FF and spend the summer trying not to think about babies etc. 
I have started down reg 9 days ago (Burselin injections - what a way to start the day!!!) and so far I can only detect a slight tiredness as a possible side effect. However on the weekend I went from laughter to crying and back (twice!) within a few hours - weired!!
I was wondering about two things: how well were you guys informed about long versus short protocol? I am sure I read about it, but when we arrived for our scan at ERI to start down reg, it was mentioned to us there and then and we were so unprepared that we plunged for long protocol as we had done what littel planning you can do on that basis.The info sheets do not mention it either. 
Second question - what is this about people buying their own drugs? We got our package from ERI - is this really much more expensive? Maybe a bit late for me to think about this  
Anyhow, nice to be back. Sorry for not saying lots of personal 'hellos', but time is short!
I can't remember how to check my signature, so hope it is up to date. 

Positive vibes to you all    

Love

Anne


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi all

Thanks so much for your good wishes for tomorrow.  Not surprisingly the calmness and serenity from the weekend have somewhat passed (not sure what that was all about!) and starting to get wound right up to 90!  We are going out tonight to my sister and BIL's - they think we are testing on Friday - and so looking forward to being distracted by them for the evening.  Last night was a nightmare as seemed to be nothing on the TV so DH and I just say looking at each other going "oh sh*t!)

Still not much to report on the symptom front but from what I have read on here there are people with loads of symptoms with BFN's and vice versa and people with none who get a BFP and vice versa.  No bloomin' wonder we go mad!!

AnneS - sorry can't help with the long / short protocol question... I was on the extra long version(!) and so didn't have that discussion with them.  Don't know, but don't think it is an option to buy your own drugs when having treatment at ERI  Maybe someone else will offer a better response than that!  Sorry!

Sorry not to post any personals for now.  Hope you are all doing well?

Lots of love 

Jo xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Evening ladies, hope you are all well.  Just a quickie from me tonight as I've got an early start tomorrow as we are off on holiday.  Yipee!!!  Just wanted to wish u all well for the weeks ahead.

Jo, fingers crossed for a positive result tomorrow.  Looking forward to good news when I get back.

Lorna, want to wish u all the best for your trip to LV, not long now.  Hope you have a great time and enjoy yourselves while your there.

Better go as I need to finish my packing and cut DH hair, he doesn't have much so that won't take long.

Yvonne


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

back from a very busy weekend at BritBowl XXI - we left at 2pm on Friday and returned Monday at 6pm. Totally shattered as during BB I usually don't get enough/good sleep. But what the heck - I LOVE THE ATMOSPHERE THERE!!! Even though there are those who think they have to ***** about stuff...they don't really get how much is going on behind the scenes to PLAN this event and to keep this event running on the weekend!!!  But enough of the moaning.

Doing ok, just not getting enough time (been at work today, will be again tomorrow) before I am heading off Thursday morning to London. Not packed 100%, sure I am missing stuff...  

Big  to everyone here ...  Hope all is going ok.

Taking laptop with me so should be able to post some bits and bobs at least during the week in London ... going to see the Terracotta warriors on Friday!!! 



Kat


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Just a quick visit 

Jo - Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.  Lots of    

Neave - did you speak to ERI about your bloods?  I'm getting mine done on day 4 so hope its ok.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're having a good week so far.  

Chook


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just a real quickie from me this evening because I'm sapped of energy again!

*Jo* - just really came on to wish you the very best of luck for tomorrow and desperately hoping for a  for you                     Really don't worry about the lack of symptoms, as it seems to mean nothing. The day before I tested I was convinced AF was about to start and only on the day did my mindset seem to change again. Aside from being much warmer than usual and very tired, I've also got few symptoms now, though I would dearly love some    Complete madness! I'll be back on tomorrow to check for your news 

*AnneS* - sorry I also can't answer your questions, as I never had options for protocols discussed with me and didn't consider getting drugs elsewhere, not even sure ERI would agree to that as the drugs package is part of the fees  Sorry I can't be more help but hope your downregging is going well  

 to everyone else and I'll try and get back on when I'm a bit chattier and more awake in the next few days 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello everyone,

thanks for trying ot answer my drugs question - I just suddenly thought that I had overlooked an obvious option for saving just a wee bit of money. But it sounds like it is not really an option.

On the question long versus short - I am not sure when short protocla is appropriate. Obviously we missed the chance to find out as we are now doing long protocol.
How did you guys cope with juggelign all these dates? We are not even living that far away from ERI, but it was so difficult to decide which times DH had to be around. Basically we kept whole weeks free - it was a bit awkward to say 'yes I can work,but I cannto be away from Edinburgh', as we both tend to travel a bit for jobs. Well, hey - nobodies business anyway!!

Jo - the very best of luck to you today - how exciting!!  

Littel Wolf - I remeber you from before - how are you doing?

Elaine - thanks for kind words - down regging is going well - next pit stop: 4th of October for- well what?? Do they measure lining before stims?? Heck, I should really know by now ...

Positive vibes to you all    

Anne


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi again Anne  
Just a quick response from me to your query (shouldn't really be on as I'm at work   ) Your next scan will be to check you've effectively downregged i.e. your ovaries are resting (no follies growing), there are no cysts forming on your ovaries, all looks well and your lining is nice and thin. Mine was a phenomenally quick scan by Dr. Raja! If all is well you will start stimms that day and get your next lot of drugs and injecting equipment. For some people though they have to downreg a bit longer. Will be keeping everything crossed for you to get some happy hormones back on the 4th     

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Popped on to see if any news from Jo  Sorry wasn't able to post yesterday or this morning, couldn't get access to computer.

So hoping it's good news today        

Back later for personals.
Love to all

Maz x


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi all

Well well well..... what do you know?!

DH and I are delighted to report that it's a BFP for us!!!!

We are so just so thrilled - I just made a mad drive to Kirkcaldy so that I could see DH's face to tell him the news in person - and can't thank all of you on here enough for all the support over the last few months!

Here's hoping the purple patch continues for everyone!

With lots of love,

Jo xx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello Jo,

CONGRATULATIONS !!!
Fab news-sorry cannot do all these very clever moving things and smilies,
but wishing you all the very best for the coming months!!!
How lovely to read something so psotive!

What was your Dh's face like??  

Regards,

Anne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Way to go JO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

                          

I am sooooooo thrilled for you, that's excellent news  What were your levels today on testing  Might indicate if it's one or two on board  Bet your DH was stunned too

Hope the wait for the scan goes quickly for you   ERI seem to be on a roll just now with their IVF results and this definitely makes up for last year  

Best wishes for the next 36 weeks  

Maz x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

I really should be working just now but I just can't keep my eyes open, so figured I'd potter on FF instead 

*Jo*- again    

*Anne*- it's great to see you back. Hope that you had a good summer and enjoyed the time out away from the stress and strains of the IF rollercoaster. You're well into downreg already and it's definitely working if you've got the manic mood swings going on   hope all goes well at scan next week and you can get the happy hormones back  Personally I've never been offered the option of long v short protocol; I've always been on the long one. Re the drug costs, ERI offer them as part of the whole deal but I don't think they are that expensive compared to other clinics, not sure what everyone else thinks.

*Vonnie*- sorry if this is late but have a fab time on  Hope the wether is fab  See you when you get back.

*Elaine*- you still feeling tired  Join the club  Don't go wishing for symptoms too much either as you never know where that might lead 

*Chook*- how are you doing? I can't remember if you've started your drugs yet or not. Either way hope all is well 

*Kat*- you've been busy then! Glad you enjoyed the Britbowl must have been fun, lots of   and food. Have a fab time in London at the weekend and enjoy the terracotta army. We saw an exhibition of the same in malta in May this year. It was really good. Just wish I could go to China to see the whole thing.

*Donna*- hope you feel better soon  Keep focused on the end goal  you're almost quarter way there!

*Lorna*- hope the reduction in dosage will help with the side effects this week. Handy tip....stay away from X factor  . Hope you have been drinking plenty water today, those downreg headaches are a killer  What's the next step for you now  Just keep on the meds until Vegas? Have you started thinking about what to take with you yet (apart from plenty of $ for the casino  )

*Kirsty*- hope the wedding the other weekend was good. I haven't been to one since April  and for the first time in almost 20 years I don't appear to have any lined up for the future either  Sorry to hear that you were ill last week and that's why you couldn't make the meet. We'll definitely sort something out for before Christmas as it'd be good to catch up with everyone again.

Hope all the other girls are doing well Jayne (you still in Bruge having fun  ) , L&L, Neave, Roma, Katerina, MJ, FionaJane, Jan, Mimou, Jannie and anyone else I've missed 

All fine with me; going slowly  as I still can't believe it's real and the lack of symptoms is making me rather neurotic. Still knicker checking for Scotland   

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations Jo!  I'm so pleased for you and DH, great news. How impressive are ERI with the BFPs at the moment!  Looking forward to hearing about it (and DH's reaction when you turned up in Kirkcaldy!).

Maz - still got a few months to wait (though hoping it might be sooner) and a few lbs to lose (and £ to find!).  I'm just getting my head round this in advance.

Chook


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry not been about much, have just been do tired.  Plus managed to do something to the PC so wouldn't find the internet, so had to wait for DH to come back from Germany last night to fix it for me!!

Jo - wow - congratulations       So pleased for you and DH!  How did you manage to concentrate to drive to Kirkaldy?!  ERI definitely seem to be on a roll at the minute - here's hoping it keeps going, would hate to break the trend!

Vonnie - really Glad to hear your mum's op went well.  I know you're probably away already, but hope you have a fab holiday!

Carol - good to see you back posting, and glad to hear your feeling better on the anti-d's.  ERI only shut down for a few days over the holiday period, not a full 2 week shut down.  When I went through txt last Dec, I d/r for nearly 3 weeks, then I was in on the 28th for a baseline scan and back on the 3rd for scan while on stimms.  So they'll fit your txt around the days they are closed.

Neave - congratulations on your new job, hope the induction is going well, and you managed to squeeze in your blood test.

Elaine - Yep we are officially bankrupt after paying for txt, a night in Dalhousie Castle and a new TV! This txt better work, or we'll be onto the credit cards for another go!  Whereabouts do you live if Dalhousie is only down the road?  We're going to be moving to Bonnyrigg next year, so will be our local too!  

Finbarina - good to see you, what have you been up to?  I think a weekend away would be a great treat for you and DH in Jan - plus planning where to go will give you lots to do on during txt and 2ww!  That was my excuse , will need something Else to plan during 2ww though - will see what I can come up with!    Won't be long now until you start on the rollercoaster again, sending you lots of    

Maz - I'm so with you on the can't be bothered with work thing!  It seems to have been the longest week in the world!  You're right, the kitchen is nicer, and a bit more useful, but it was worth it to see th look on DH's face when we went shopping - kid in a sweet shop    Not quite sure how, but there was a few deals on so we've managed to buy a TV, DVD and a surround sound system - DH obviously got me in a moment of weakness.  It all arrives on the 8th Oct, then the task of putting it together will commence!  Can't believe you bought a baby names book so soon after your BFP! 

Lorna - sending you a huge  , how you doing now on the lowere does for d/r?  This process is so emotional, I find myself welling up at anything these days!  In between the road rage of course!  Things are definitely going on with Stimms - feeling really bloated and tender - although it could be that i just need a good fart!!   When do you head off to Vegas?  Wishing you lots of luck and     for your trip - happy shopping!

Donna - good to see you've not deserted us!  Sorry to hear about the morning sickness, but over the moan for you at the same time - if that makes sense  

AnneS - welcome back to the thread, I'm sure there are a few new faces on here since you last posted.  Hope all going well with the rest of your d/r and for your scan on the 4th, hopefully you'll be on to happy hormones by then.

Kat - you are a busy bee!  Glad you had a good time at Britbowl - sounds exhausting.  Have a fab time in London.  When are you off on your cruise?

Kirsty - sorry to hear you weren't very well, hope you're feeling better now.  Catch up properly soon

Well, I was in for a scan on Monday and all looked good - 5 follies on left and 6 follies on the right, so fingers crossed they all continue to grow.  It certainly feels like it at the minute - feeling very bloated.  That may also fromall the food I'm easting - seem to be really hungry on stimms this time.  Trying to make sure it's healthy, plus have been drinking loads of water pineapple juice and milk - so seem to be constantly at the loo!!

I'm back on Friday to find out when EC/ET will be, hopefully next week sometime.

Hello to anyone I've missed.  Off for dinner - DH is cooking after me moaning about all you girls being pampered by you DH's!

Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

JO!  That is absolutely brilliant news!!! I am so so pleased for you and DH.  Hurray!  Only 3 small weeks to go until your scan. I know it can be hard to take in but enjoy this moment.

I wrote a message last night and it seems to have disappeared!!   I wonder if I am going  ??  

Dawn - Really pleased to hear you are sitting on a nice brood there .  There is something in the water at the moment (no reference to you job honest!) so I feel very positive for you (and Lorna).  Sorry to hear you are feeling so bloated - take care.

Lorna - That is great that you have moved on to the next step.  How are you feeling?  Who is looking after your gorgeous dog while you are away?  Lots of     

AnneS - Good to meet you.  

Can anyone tell me how I get one of those jazzy ticker things?  I have had a go at it but with no success... 
Sorry for the short post - been up since 4.30am as had to travel with work currently in zombie like state.

Night night,
Love Janniexx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

A massive congrats from me Jo!!!!

Sit back and enjoy the ride!!!!!


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh No - I just lost my message - ARGH!!!!  

Again: Morning - sorry now in a real hurry (off to work)!

I would also like to know where to get those tickers from!
And I have smilie envy - where do you get the funky moving ones from please?


Cheers 

anne

P.S. Yes, I AM concentrating on the important things during IVF: smilies


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

AnneS said:


> Oh No - I just lost my message - ARGH!!!!
> 
> Again: Morning - sorry now in a real hurry (off to work)!
> 
> ...


Hi,

If you look right above the text box, you will see a bunch of smile faces, and and the right end it says [more]...........click on more (or any of the faces you already see) and a whole new page opens. Just click on what ever you want, and when you post your message, they will apppear   

Hope that helps


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Anne/Jannie,

The tickers are relatively easy to do just take a bit of time to set up. If you click on the web address above any ticker in someones signature you should get through to the website. Just follow the directions from there...... usually for scan counts etc.. you need to set up a ticker for 'other' event. You just choose a background then a counter then on the last page put in the date of the event and it'll then bring up different types of codes (computer script) for you to copy and paste. You need to copy the BB code and paste that into your FF signature on your profile, then save the changes  There is a technical guide on how to do this in the tech section of FF if you get stuck. It can take a few attempts to get them to work though 

*Jannie*- how are you managig to travel with work just now   I'm asleep at my desk most days   

*Dawn*- great news that you've got some lovely developing follies on BOTH sides  Hope you're still feeling ok. Lots of    for Friday! Looking good for a weekend trigger and Monday EC me thinks    

*Chook*- sorry I forgot you were for ICSI next year  Hope that all the info you gather from here will set you in good stead for the cycle when it arrives 

*Lanky*- how you keeping these days? You still feeling poorly. Not too long to go now though 

*Lorna*- how's things today  Hope the emotions are better under control  

*Mimou*- lots of    for start of downreg on Sunday  Crossing everything for you for this FET cycle.

Right should really get some work done now!
TTFN

Maz x


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi ladies

just a quicky

jo & dh        

mazv i only felt sick up to 7-8 weeks, i've actually been sick the whole time since then, so dont think you have got away lightly yet, theres still time    .


take care

donna xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

ozzie said:


> mazv i only felt sick up to 7-8 weeks, i've actually been sick the whole time since then, so dont think you have got away lightly yet, theres still time   .


Cheers Donna           I know I shouldn't be counting chickens etc... chances of me spending the next few weeks looking at the inside of the bowl are probably fairly high 

Maz x


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Afternoon everyone!

Sorry I didn't manage to get back on yesterday for personals - was quite a day - but here goes now.... I've got quite a lot to catch up on I think!

Donna - thanks for your messages... particularly appreciated when you are obviously having a right nightmare with morning sickness!!  Yikes!!  Surely it must pass soon  Here's hoping!  I know that most people do just seem to very suddenly get better so hope that is the case for you, and pronto!!

Maz - thanks to you too!  I didn't ask for my levels yesterday.  I was so gobsmacked with the news I was all over the shop.  I was actually just about to ask when she said that the level was "nice and healthy" - and it suddenly became clear that that was completely and utterly good enough for me!!  Scan is 17th October so I guess all will be revealed then!  Hope all is good with you - funny it has still not sunk in for you yet - keeping thinking about that scan - it's true!!!

Lanky - thanks!  Hope you are doing well and enjoying it all now that you are well into things.  

AnneS - hope you are having better luck than me with mastering the smilies!  Was the first thing DH said to me when I showed him this site.... "Why do your posts not have wee nice sweet things in them?"  Answer - because your wife is an IT nightmare!  I will try and have another go!  Thanks for you congrats - DH truly and utterly gobsmacked!

Dawn - is all sounding good for you!!  Hope your scan tomorrow goes well and you get dates arranged.  Drove like a right loony to Kirkcaldy yesterday (actually saw a police car booking someone else for speeding - just as well he was already occupied!!).  Was worth it to see DH's face though!  Well done you getting DH to cook for you.  Mine is an absolute darling, but cooking is an absolute no go - unless you count pizza or bacon sandwiches (he is a master at those!!)  Masses of good luck to you - fingers crossed - we are all here for you!!

Jannie - thanks for your congrats.  I remember competely following your cycle - seems like ages ago now!  Hope you are doing OK?  I have to do a lot of travelling with my work too.  Due to go to Wales week after next and then supposed to be going to Germany but think I may have to cancel that one.  Hope you are not too weary. Where about in West Lothian are you?  We are in Kirkliston. 

Chook - is a good idea to get on this forum nice and early.  I was generally pretty calm throughout this whole thing, and I am sure that is mainly because I was much more prepared for it by reading about other peoples experiences.  DH's face was a picture yesterday.  I was crying before I could say anything so he completely thought it was bad news.  (I had to drag him out of the hospital canteen first!) - but of course delighted now!  Honestly don't get too worried about the weight thing... is great if you can do it, but I am definitely carrying about 2 stone more than I should - goodness know what size I am going to end up?  Not sure I have that Posh Spice gene that makes you go super thin after pregnancy!!!??

Kat - good to hear from you.  Have a great time in London!

Vonnie - sorry not to have wished you a good holiday BEFORE you went off.  I thought it was next week you were away!  Am sure you have been having a lovely time!

Lorna - hope all is well with you?  Hope this new drug treatment hasn't cured your FF addiction as not seen you on for a few days!!  Hope all is good with you though - not long until you are off I guess!  Loads of luck to you.  

Kirsty - thanks for your good wishes.  Hope you are feeling better now?

Hi Finbarina - hope you are doing OK and getting prepared to start things.  
Neave - how's the new job going?
Mimou / Kat - can't quite remember where you are at - but hope all is good with you and not too long before you get going again.  The waits can seem like ages!
Jayne - welcome back - hope you had a great holiday.

Hi to everyone else - sorry if I missed anyone!

Ooops - Elaine!!!  Sorry thanks so much again for the PM's - hope you are feeling OK and believing it is real!!

Lots of love to you all.

Jo xx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

I am so excited to see many pregnany ladies on here!!!!!!!!!!
I was feeling rather lonely all by myself.

Im now 31 weeks, still sick as a flamming dog, been in and out of hospital for a few things...........nothing to do with the baby, its fine. I had sevre migraine a few weeks back, the 2 weeks ago tomorrow, my ankle snapped in 2, so spent about 5 days in hospital then  Funny thing is, that when I felt/heard the bone break I thought to myself "oh god, 6 wks in plaster, that leaves me about 4 to get better after its off!" all before i hit the ground.

Im very frustrated though as I was just starting to get the babys room sorted out! Now I can barely do a damn thing. Im on so many drugs and feel guilty about them everytime I swollow a pill or do an injection (to stop me getting a blood clot due to lack of mobilty) which can trigger early labour  . I had to get the DR out today because as it turns out, on top of everything else, I now have a chest infection also........more pills then!

*BUT* the main thing is that the baby is fine!!!!! Little nutter is wild beyond belief, thank god!!

If anybody is really bored and lives near me in Bonnyrigg, please come by and play some games with me, I soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bored!!!!


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi girls

Jo,               I'm sorry my congratulations are a bit belated but they are warmly felt.  Congratulations on your bfp.  The RIE is on a total roll at the moment.  Long may it continue...at least until my next cycle  

I got back from Brugge today.  We had a great time but I've still got my sea legs on, I think   The ferry was delayed for two and a half hours due to severe weather so am still felling like I'm rocking back and forth - in fact, I'm feeling a bit sea sick so think I'll leave it there for now...but

hi to all you RIE folk and I'll catch up over the weekend.  Hope you all well.  

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow- another BFP   Congratulations Jo- frok none for 18mths to everyone all at once- its great for you guys.So pleased.

Just a quickie to say i haven't forgotten you all just been busy this week and now have mum staying and terrible cramps- I've really enjoyed my break from AF pain on the pill! Off to dundee for blood test tomorrow and changing to the agonist for the next week of d/r- all new to me  i did some more probing and think we have a 70% chance of having something to transfer from the CGH testing and if we transfer 2 embies that are CGH fine we may have a 40-50% chance of succes goign on the current stats but also found out that the clotting problem for one makes any pregnancy high risk until term  still if only we can ge tto implantation stage will be good- heck getting embryos will be good 

Maz- how are you doing? Work all a bit superfluous just now?No cash for the casinos- the bank is officially broken paying for all this 

Dawn- brilliant you've got some crackers growing in there. grow follies grow- rememeber to carry tissues with you everywhere   Do  you think EC might be next wed?

more personals tomorrow hopefully guys- sorry....


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Lorna / Jayne

Thanks so much you 2!

Not a part of me that doesn't realise just how lucky we have been - to be able to have this opportunity and that it has worked first time is something else and we are still wandering around in a daze trying to express just how grateful, lucky and blessed we feel.  That is one of the overwhelming feelings that we have, and the other is that I just want this to happen so much for everyone on here.  You have been amazing offering hints and tips from the experiences you have had, and your support and good humour has meant so much!  Right, before I get any more emotional.....

Lorna - sorry that you have been feeling rubbish but great that you are on the road again.  The stats are definitely encouraging and is great to hear you sounding more positive again.  Wonder if it would be worth sticking £50 on 14RED in the casinos.  A drop in the ocean compared with everything else.... and if it came in?  Just a thought!!

Jayne - great to hear you enjoyed Bruges.  I have fancied going there.... not sure you have sold it to me with the ferry crossing though!  Absolutely - let this ERI success roll right on until your next treatment!!  Will you have any more appointments before you start or was Dr Thong quite happy to let you free until then?  When will you get feedback from your dissertation.  Am expecting 5 gold stars!!

Not a stroke of work done this week so really need to fix that today!!

Have a great weekend everyone!

Joanne


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

OMG!  See above!!  Just did my first smiley!!  How did that happen??  Didn't do it on purpose!!!

Right going to try for another....


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hoorah!!

Oh god, there's going to be no stopping me now!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

jo-edin said:


> OMG! See above!! Just did my first smiley!! How did that happen?? Didn't do it on purpose!!!
> 
> Right going to try for another....


lol, arent you a little miss clever clogs


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Lanky!

Am sooooooooo pleased with myself!!!  

Really sorry to hear about you run of bad luck  

Broken ankle in particular sounds a total nightmare!  Hope you are doing alright and not going too stir crazy with cabin fever.

Really need to do some work but better finish with another wee flurry!!


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Stupid work, I'm now much later posting this than I intended - how dare they expect me to do something when I get into the office  

*Dawn* -so sorry but I had wanted to wish you luck for today's scan, and I'm now probably too late. Hope it has gone brilliantly and you know when you are aiming for      I live in Gorebridge, so not far at all from Dalhousie  

*Jo * - look at you go with those smilies      

*Lanky* - really sorry to hear about all your health problems - great to hear the baby is doing well, but sounds like you need some looking after 

*Jayne* - glad you had such a fab time in Bruge 

*Lorna* - wow what a complicated treatment schedule it sounds like you're on  Brilliant to hear you sound so positive though - I swear that's a big part of what helped us through  Sending you lots of luck for each stage     

*Donna* - sorry to hear you're still feeling rough, though doubtless you are grateful for those positive signs that all is going well  Hope you feel better for all the right reasons soon 

*Maz * - you and I are probably going to get taken away soon for willing on more symptoms   Knicker-checking due to excess CM seems to be a common theme too 

*Jannie* - I don't know how you can cope with early starts and travel just now  I was having a moan in the team meeting at work yesterday when they suggested a development day in Kelso, because I couldn't be bothered with the travel 

Sorry I've not really got time for personals just now but will try and find some energy this weekend for some proper ones 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks ladies,  Funnily enough I havent considered myself unlucky for ages.  I just tend to always think of the glass being half full   I love to look at this way..................I get to lay around ALOT and play and talk to the bump   

Im just so happy that we have more pregnant ladies on here, cant wait til everyone is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       

Seriously though, if anyone fancys a coffee/tea/fab fruit smothie at my house in Bonnyrigg, then please just let me know!!!!!


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Warning - this is a bit of a me post!

Didn't sleep very well last night, as finding it hard to get comfy as still have quite a bloated and tender tummy at the minute.  Then had to be at the ERI for an 8am scan, far too early for me at the best of times, my mum definitely called me the wrong thing!

Scan went well, follies growing well - about 6 on each side at the minute, although feels like about 60! 

It all went a bit wrong when we went through to get sorted with more drugs and the doctor (don't know her name) asked if we were going for a single embryo transfer - I then exploded at her!  We had spent ages discussing this with DR Raja at our follow up in August, and had decided on a 2-embryo transfer - so why do they continue to ask these questions, especially when I am tired, emotional and hormonal!!     I know that they need to check and make sure of things, but I don't find it helpful when we've already made a decision.

Althoughmay have had slightly more to do with the fact it was the same doctor who scanned me and confirmed I was going to miscarry - haven't seen her since, so think it upset me more than I thought it would.   

Has really put me on a bit of a downer today.  Have started to doubt our decision, as I still can't help thinking that if we'd only transferred one embryo, I wouldn't have been prg with twins, and then might not have lost them.  I know I shouldn't dwell on it, and felt really positive about this cycle after meeting with Dr Raja, but can't help thinking about it.

Does anyone have any advice/thoughts on 1 or 2 embryo transfers?

To top it all my blood results have come back and my hormones are quite low, so they're going to leave me until Wednesday for EC.  The way I'm feeling at the minute, I'm not sure if I can last that long - feels like I'm going to explode!

Sorry to put a downer on the thread, hopefully I'll be feeling better after a good nights sleep and a lie in.

take care and big hugs to everyone
Dawnxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

jo omg thats brill so pleased for you, eri are on a roll just now, long may it continue and well done on the smilies 

maz/ donna etc i was sick everyday from 5 weeks until 5-6 months then only sick sometimes  the you get the cramps, heartburn and unbelievable pressure and kicks on the ribs but well well worth it      glad you are all doing well

peanuts you wont break the chain honey  

lorna not long now, you will get there this time    

lanky, jannie, elaine glad you are doing well


hi jayne, jan, kat, chook, anne, vonnie, fin, mimou, neave and everyone i have missed hope you are all good

dawn how did scan go?

i am feeling a bit better thanks, i have had a really bad period again, cycles back to normal fecked up self, very long 45 days with bleeding inbetween etc think may have some sort fibroid or something so got to go for a scan on wed at roodlands  think it will be back to eri if i want another babba  never mind we are so blessed to have caelan.

ok will catch up with you all soon

kirsty xxx

just saw your post peanuts hope you get a good nights sleep and feel better tomorrow, if it was me i would stick to what you agreed with dr raja 2 embries will give you more chance and you dont know thats why the last preg ended, its upto you go with what you feel but try and stay positive you were so nearly there last time and will def do it this time, keep your chin up chook    good luck for wed

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello all!

Can't believe I haven't been on here since meeting up on the 18th.  It was lovely to meet folk, and I'd love to do it again.  Too much work since then, and have now had one week's holiday  (up north, rather cold!)and about to leave for the second half (Italy, fingers crossed its warm!).  Only one day moping about how all this txt is putting our lives on hold  , but managing to be positive otherwise.  

Many congratulations to Elaine and Jo - WOW !  It so wonderful to hear things going well for you, and everyone at the ERI.  

Dawn - I'm sorry you're feeling down.  I really know how just seeing a nurse/doctor who seems less than sympathetic or in touch with your feelings can make you feel really negative.  Especially when you're feeling delicate and have dragged yourself there for an early appointment.  Just being kept waiting for too long used to make me tearful last time round.  Hope you're feeling better by now, and you have a more positive scan on Monday (?).  

Mimou - hope d/r is going okay if that's where you've got to.  I'm looking forward to my appointment with Dr Raja on 8 Oct to find out exactly when i'm going.

Best wishes to everyone else.  I haven't got beyond very basic smilies either! 

Kat x


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Dawn

Well I am so glad I learnt how to use the smileys last week as reckon this is exactly what you need....   

If you want my opinion, don't think it was too appropriate to be discussing 1 or 2 embryo transfer when you are right in the middle of stimming.  For me that was definitely the most stressful time - especially in the run up to EC.  I hope you are feeling better now and have had a nice relaxing weekend.  I think you have to try and forget Friday and think back to when you had your appointment with Dr Raja.  That was absolutely the right time to decide what you should do for this cycle.  Your head not full of hormones and the whole purpose of you meeting with him.  You are bound to be thinking back to what happened last time - it would be impossible not to so don't beat yourself up for that.  All of the decisions are yours to make, but you have to remember that the chances of getting pregnant are higher if you do a double transfer and so it is just as likely that if you had done a single transfer last time then it might not have worked.  I can totally understand however that this is of course going to be a difficult time for you and a more complicated decision than if it was your first attempt.  Are you back in to ERI today?  Perhaps you would be able to speak to Dr Raja again when you are in.... post is probably too late but hopefully you have been able to get some reassurance and confidence back since Friday.  

Wishing you and DH loads of          and I hope you have been able to reach a decision that you are both happy with.

Lots of love,

Jo xx

Kat - thanks for your congrats.  Hope you have a lovely time in Italy
Kirsty - you too!  Hope your scan goes well on Wednesday


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Morning all!

Hope you've all got your thermals on as it's a bit chilly out there!

I know I'm a bit late to this but - CONGRATULATIONS Jo!!!  Brilliant news!     

Katerina - hope you're having a great time in Italy and enjoying the lovely wine x

Dawn - hope you've managed to get some sleep over the weekend and the bloating has subsided a bit. I would go with putting the 2 embyros back, as that's what you'd already decided, take care xx

Lanky - you haven't half had a time of it recently - hope the ankle heals quickly xx

Elaine - hope you're keeping ok xx

Lorna - hope the blood tests were fine and hope you're doing ok downregging. xx

Jayna - hope you had a fab time in Bruges x

Maz -hope you're keeping well x

Donna - I was going to say sorry to hear about the sickness but I suppose in a way your pleased about it!   Take care xx

Hi to Jannie, Roma, Mimou, Chook, Woodstock, Anne, Neave and sorry to anyone I've missed xx

Take care
L xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Morning all, sorry been awol have hada hormonal migraine from hell since changing d/r drugs to the agonist one.Thought i was dying or having an allergic reaction on sat night and aponkillers didn't work at all. Still pain almost gone just feeling like my pulse is racing and a bit pathetic today! me me me! Starting stims tomorrow and flying to london on sunday intime for Vegas flight on Mon. baseline bloods fine.Right thats me updated!

not ahd time to catch up on all posts as looking at pc screen is hurting my eyes so sorry in advance for lack of loads of personals.

dawn- hon hope you're feelign a bit brighter and more positive today. Its so completely normal for your emotiosn to be all over the place given all you've been through. exposing yourself to potentially further pain is always a tough one with IVF, but lets hang onto the positives. You've got at least 12 eggs in there, you've only a couple of more days of injections, and as for the 1/2 embryos....you sound like maybe you are blaming yourself for what happened because you had 2 ER. please don't hon, there was nothing else you could have done to change the outcome and thats the tragedy of it.That loss though has shown that your embryos make it past blastocyst and can implant so that bodes very well for this cycle. I would still optimise your chances by having 2 embryos put back- its such a lot to put your body through and the chances with 1 embryo are about 10% less I think- it's higher with an expanded blastocyst though . seeing the Dr who told you about the m/c must have been very tough and don't worry about blowing up at her- they must be used to hormonal women. Everything will be ok you'll see.

fin- how are you?

twiggy- sorry AF cycle back to same old. Hope you've not got fibroid etc...

maz- you suffering any symptoms? did you watch the rugby on sat- not very exciting in terms of tries etc but suppose you can't knock the result.i thought Rory must have surely broken his neck falling the way he did- i was behind a cushion...

donna, elaine, jo , jannie hope pregnancies going well- donna- sympathy on the sickness- but how long have you waited to be tormented like this huh!Hope it passses soon so you can enjoy the whole thing.

hi roma, jan, mimou( when do you start FET?), woodstock( hope you're feeling ok now?), anne, chhok and neave and everyone else.

xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Morning all 

Sorry been awol all weekend but been trying to fit in some decorating in between sleeps  Got a bit of a deadline now in which to finish the house   

*Finbarina*- yep my thermals are on  Hope you're doing good  When will you be calling in with AF? Not long to go; sending masses of   

*Jo*- how you doing, still on  Well done on getting to grips with the smilies  They get reallty addictive after a while! That's my excuse for not joining up as a charter member as the choice would just be too mind blowing   

*Katerina*- was wondering where you'd got to  Nice to see that someone at least has a life outside FF  Have a fab time in Italy this week, hope it's nice and  for you  Glad you've been feeling fine apart from one day of  Lots of    for FET. You should be nice and relaxed for it after your holiday.

*Kirsty*-  sorry that AF is being such a  Must be so frustrating for things to revert back to 'normal' after your pregnancy had sorted it out for a while. I take it you'd consider ERI again if you wanted to expand the family  I'm sure they'd love to see you back  

*Dawn*- glad that the follies were looking good on Friday  but sorry about the rest of the day  Sometimes they just don't think before speaking do they  My personal opinion is that so long as you are aware of the risks with twin pregnancy and are happy to accept them then go ahead with a 2 embryo transfer. I really do think that nature just takes its course and they either implant properly or don't; so don't beat yourself up about the m/c and whether you should have gone with 1 or 2. These things just happen and they suck  I'm sooooo happy that we went with 2 this time as if we'd gone for 1 what if that had been the 1 that wasn't destined to make it  Hope my ramblings have helped you a bit  Anyway.. sending lots of    for trigger tonight and EC Wednesday. You'll have lots of lovely eggs and embies this week 

*Lanky*- so sorry to hear about your accident  hope you get better soon (at least in time for D day  ) Hope you are being pampered lots while you are laying on the sofa too  Would love to come for tea but unfortunately am at work all week  would much rather be on the sofa myself   

*Elaine*- I know work really does get in the way of FF doesn't it  You still symptom hunting at the moment? I've been quite nauseous again this weekend and spent a lot of it sleeping on the sofa; so safe to say I've got some symptoms at the moment  Hope you're feeling ok. Are you scanning this week  Lots of  if you are

*Lorna*- how was your weekend then  Hope having your Mum staying has been a help. How's the new drugs going just now? Hope that all went well at Dundee on Friday with the blood tests. Only a week to go until you head for Vegas    
*
Jayne*- glad to hear you had a great time in Bruge  Hope being back at work isn't too much of a drag. Also hope that the sea sickness has gone by now; I once read about a case where a woman returned from a cruise and never got rid of the sea sickness    How awful would that be!

*Donna*- how you feeling? any let up on the MS yet  Have you been off work because of it or are you still struggling in. Really hope it's just a first tri thing and will disappear soon.

*Mimou*- hope everything went fine yesterday with starting downreg 

 to everyone else Anne, Jan, MJ, Kat (how was London?), Roma, Chook, Scots Fi, FionaJane, Moira, Neave, Woodstock (and anyone I've missed)

Love n hugs

Maz x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks for all your positive thoughts, hugs and advice - really means a lot to me.  Had a nice relaxing weekend, with lots of taking it easy, snoozes and being pampered by DH.  Not feeling as bloated and tender so hoping that's a good thing, although still only able to fit into my tracky bootoms, or baggy jeans with the button open - very attractive!  

Starting to get back into the swing of things and feeling more positive about this cycle.  We're sticking to our decision to go for DET, to try to give us the best chance of getting prg, especially as this was the decision we made before hormone hell   !

Had last stimm injection this morning, so just the trigger shot tonight for 9am EC on Wednesday.  Fingers crossed I don't need Clexane again - have run out of places to inject, too many bruises!  Have decide to take all this week off, and a few days next week, so can hopefully try to relax as much as possible and not be stressed out at work.

Jo - well done you with your smiley's    When I said that DH was cooking dinner, I only meant that he was getting a quiche out of the oven and onto a plate with a bit of salad - that about his limit, although he makes the best cheese on toast in the world!  Have stocked up on healthy easy to cook food, so he can cook for me all week!   Thanks for your hugs and positive thoughts!  Hope your prg is going well and wishing you lots of luck for your scan.

Lanky - sorry to hear you're still feeling sick!  Can't believe you've ended up with a broken ankle at this stage, was it your bad leg?  Hope you are taking it easy and being pampered, and looking after baby.  Try not to get too stressed about finishing baby's room, plenty of time for that when the cast is off.  Take it easy!

Jayne - glad to hear you had a fab time in Bruge, hope the sea sickness has subsided!

Elaine - hope you're taking it easy too and not over doing it - if you body says sleep, then do for it - although obviously not while driving, etc!! 

Kirsty - thanks for your advice, really appreciate it.  Sorry to hear that AF has returned with a vengeance, good luck with your scan on Wed, hope its good news    

Katerina - Was wondering were you'd got to, hope your holiday in Italy is warmer than up north!  Thanks for your support, it nice to hear that I'm not the only one that gets mad and teary in the waiting room .  Sending you lots of luck and    for your appt with Dr Raja on the 8th.  I came out of my appt with him feeling really positive, so hope you do too.  Don't forget to take a list of questions to make sure he covers everything you want to go through.

Fin - no thermals, but still have PJ's and dressing gown on - is that bad?!  Good to hear from you and thanks for your advice.  Not long for you until txt, will you be phoning with AF soon?  Sending you masses of     for the weeks ahead.

Maz - thanks so much for your helpful ramblings and hugs!  And the reminder that my trigger shot is tonight!! Hadn't quite forgotten, but brain not running on all cylinders today!  Trying to not think about the past, and focusing my energy on the next week, and the 2ww hopefully after that.  Hope you've not been overdoing things with painting, how much more have you got to do before the bid day?

Lorna - Hope you're feeling better after your migraine, sounds horrible.  Sending you a big  .  Hope things settle down now you are stimming.  How's the packing going for Vegas - think you could squeeze me into your suitcase?  Is DH going with you, or is he letting you loose in Vegas with his credit card on your own?  Don't think my DH would allow that!  Sending you lots of     and   for your trip, you are so brave to make this journey and we've all got fingers and toes crossed for a positive outcome for you.  Hoping you can log on somewhere and keep us up to date with your progress.  Thanks for your advice, think I agree with you in that I'm still blaming myself for what happened, and having been storing things up - but think I managed to get it out of my system on Friday (poor Dr!) and over the weekend.  Feeling much more positive today, and focusing on the week ahead.

Mimou - how are you getting on with d/r?  Hope the headaches aren't too bad.  Sending you lots of    and  

Big hugs to everyone else, will let you know how things go on Wed.
Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

sorry not to have posted - been in Fertility Denial   

Jo many many    congratulations on your lovely bfp - do you think someone at the clinic has had a eureeka moment recently - "oohhh...so that's how you do IVF.....?!!!! "  and changed proceedures or protocols ? I do hope so - long may the current crop of bfps continue!! How are you feeling ?

Dawn - sorry to hear about your experience last week. I think you are incredibly brave in the light of the trauma you went through - it must be very difficult for you emotionally to be back at efrec. As Lorna says there is so much for you to feel extremely positive about. Good luck with your trigger shot - yay no more jags tuesday !!  Enjoy a wee rest from work. Sending you all good wishes for EC.   

Lorna - you packed yet ?? How are you feeling today? Good luck with the start of stimms. Where did you get baseline done ? How long will you be in LV ?

I started buserelin yesterday. No side effects yet - am going to keep exercising and cycling - I have lost 6kilos SINCE I got married in July so I am loathe to sit and veg on the sofa !! I have to go back on the 19th for suppression scan then start hrt for 2 weeks .

Katerina - hope your appt goes well  

Maz - hello ! - any symptoms yet ? Is it sinking in yet ?

hello to Finbarina, Jayne, Kat, Vonnie, Fiona m, Jannie, Donna, Lanky, Kirsty, Elaine,ScotsFI


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

My, you are a chatty bunch again!!!  

Sorry, doing a bit (??) more touristy things today so no personals this week either ... been to my old "haunts" yesterday in the pishing rain ... East London (Docklands mainly) and have taken photies of my old flat (from outside of course), my work building (which I nearly missed!  ) and Greenwich. 

Doug's joining me tomorrow afternoon in London and we're flying out to Crete on Thursday where we will board our cruise ship! YAY!  

After all that rain here in London (we only had nice weather on Sunday so far - spent all day in Kew Gardens!  ) I can't wait for the Greek Sun!!  

Hugs to you all!
Kat


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Just a very quick post from me because I don't want to bring down the positive tone of this thread 
Devastatingly I had a miscarriage Sunday night/Monday morning and right now can't find my positivity       I might not be around as much, or at least not posting (I like to keep up with everyone's news) as DP and I need to try and deal with our emotions     

*Dawn* - really sorry I had wanted to reply to your post the other day and send you a massive hug  Unfortunately I just had a dreadful feeling all weekend and never quite finished typing my post to you or sent it, so very sorry about that  Just wanted to wish you the very, very best for EC tomorrow, lots of lovely eggs and an excellent fertilisation rate      Got a really good feeling that this is your turn 

*Doodler* - hope you are all prepared for your big trip to LV and have got over those horrible hormonal effects  I couldn't bear to just disappear without wishing you the very best of luck      You also deserve so much for this to be your turn 

*Kat* - have a fantastic holiday  

Sorry I'm not up to more personals but big hugs and lots of luck to everyone at their various stages           
 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh, Elaine so sorry to hear about that!!! I know what you're going through now.    for you and DP!! I may be able to check my e-mails on the ship (but definitely until tomorrow 3pm!) so if you need to talk just holla!!!

Dawn - just a quick all the best for tomorrow's EC, hun!!! Hope you're getting lots of nice eggies!!

Kat


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Elaine 

Im so very sorry to read your sad news!!  I hope you and your dp are looking after each other and taking it easy.   

Michelle xxxxxxxx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi

Just popped on quickly to wish Dawn all the best for tomorrow.  Wishing you all the very best of luck with EC.

Elaine - I just read your post and am utterly shocked and upset to hear this news.  My PC is really playing up and has a broken keyboard and to be honest words fail me.  I will post you properly tomorrow on home PC.  Thinking of you so much until then.

Jo xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Elaine- so very sorry to read your news tonight. words can't express how you must be feeling just now , but wanted to let you know that you are in all our thoughts. Take care of each other through this horrible time
    

Dawn - all good wishes for ec tomorrow

mimou x


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Elaine, I am so so sorry to hear your sad news.  I'm thinking of you and your dp.  Take care  .  

Dawn, all the best for tomorrow.  

Chook


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning girls

Elaine, I am so very sorry to hear what you have been going through.  i miscarried at 7+5 after my last but one IVF so if you want to rant/chat - anything, I'm here for you - as I know everyone else is too.  Take care and send my love to yout DH too.  

Dawn, it's strange but we are all at different bits of the IVF journey so lots of postive thoughts and warmist wishes that you have a very successful EC today.    

hello to everyone else

jayne


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Elaine, I'm so sorry.  Take care of each other xxx 

Dawn - good luck for EC today  

Morning all 
L xx


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Morning  Folks

Elaine I know the pain that you feel at the minute.  I hope that friends and family are being supportive.  If you can take some time out for yourself and get away with your partner for a couple of days.  I know it does not heal the pain but to have peace and quiet is sometimes what you need.  This journey is not easy.  Take care p.s it you need to talk just send me a note.

I just popped in to say hello and let you know I started this crazy rollercoaster of fusion cocktail this morning.  Started down regulating, so let the dice roll and the emotions begin!!!

Wishing a happy day to you all

Roma


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

It is high time for lots of personals, but I had/have the lurgie and feeling distinctively sloooooooow.
Brain not working - apologies.

Everyone: will be back once fully operational. Help - scan tomorrow morning - possibly starting stims - eeeek! Why is time hurtling by so fast?? Somebody point me to the emergency break.

Love

Anne


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Elaine,

my thoughts are with you and DH. Words fail me. I am so sorry that you have to go through this.
You are not alone.

Love

Anne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

elaine- i pm'd you yesterday- hope you're bearing up hon 

dawn-  - hope you got the number of eggs your were hoping for- you'll be all done and dusted now at 11.30.Hope All went smoothly  

anne-hope you feel better soon 

roma- good luck with your cycle hon- I started stims yesterday 

hope everyone else is well and sane today


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi all,

I've been reading up about the treatment and been wondering about the scan and dummy transfer appointment.  I know this takes place at the start but does it happen while you've still got your AF?  

See the things I worry about!


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

natural to be worried-its all a bit embarassing to begin with but they're used to scanning during periods if you happen to have it.The dummy transfer can be done at anytime so they'd probably wait till a day they're scanning you when you didn't have a period- I imagine it could be hard to see what they're doing. its not bad the dummy- just a soft thin tube they put thru cervix which isn't painful and all over quickly. By the end of tx you'll be lying there with legs i the stirrups like a pro- they're very careful to maintain your modestly with a sheet.


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Elaine,

I just wanted to say how sad I was to hear of your loss.  I wish it wasn't so.  I know nothing can make this better but I hope that you and DH can find solice in each other.  

Dawn, thinking of you today xx

Love Janniexx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Finbarina,

you can, but do not have to have the dummy transfer in the beginning of your cycle.
If you start down ****** on CD21, you would most likely have the dummy transfer then (i.e. 'away' fromyoru periods)
I had mine on CD2 - but I have very light periods. I was still bleeding a bit (sorry if TMI), but I wanted to start down regging (long protocol). It was uncomfortable, but not painful. it was quick, the nurse was extra nice and the doctor was hugely apologetic as he had the wrong catheter (spellking??) and needed to get another half way through the procedure    
Am going for my scan before stims tomorrow.
Best of luck to you.

Love

Anne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry I've been awol been mad busy at work and home and had little time on FF at all. Will try to post properly tonight but just wanted to say....

Elaine-  am so sorry   Have PM'd you, as everyone has said here for you at all times if you need us.

Dawn- sorry wasn't able to wish you all the best for today. Really hope everything went well    

Must dash but will be back later.
Love to all

Maz x


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Dear Finbarina, Please really try not to worry.  I had my dummy run done on day 5 of my period, and lived to tell the tale!!!!!!


Wishing you all the best for it.

Michelle


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks for all the best wishes, really appreciate it.  Looks like all the good luck paid off - got 15 eggs!!  Hopefully enough to get some embies to put back and few frosties, but will have to wait and see.  Feeling a bit tender, so got my feet up on the sofa, with DH looking after me - couldn't do this without him.  

Elaine - I'm so sorry to hear your news  , sending you and DH huge  .  Theres are a few girls here that know what your going through, including myself, so if you need to talk/rant/cry you know where we are.  I agree with Roma, its a good idea to get away for a couple of days and spend time with DH.  Take the time to be good to each other. Take carexx

Roma - good to hear from you, wishing you lots of luck and     for your new rollercoaster journey, let us know how you are getting on.

Doodler - how are you getting on with your stimms?  Hope your headaches have calmed down, and you're feeling better on your happy hormones!

Anne - good luck for your scan tomorrow, roll on happy hormones!

Finbarina - hope everyone's advice has put your mind at ease, sending you     for your journey ahead.

Will be back tomorrow to catch up and hopefully have news on fertilisation rates
Take care all
Dawnxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Not really posting much at the moment, but keeping an eye on you all. I just wanted to say to Elaine how sorry I am about your loss  . As Dawn said, there's a few of us on here who have an idea how you're feeling at the moment. All my losses have been around the 6 week mark and the fact that it's early doesn't make it easy to take. Do have some time with you and DH (though don't be surprised or upset if he seems to be handling it differently - lots of DHs do), and keep in touch with us on here. I know everybody's story is different, and I sometimes worry that mine scares people who have a loss, but if it's any comfort, my sister had 2 years of IF then got pg with treatment and lost it early on but went on very quickly to have my nephew and then 2 years later had my niece with no bother at all. Good things do happen to us IFers!

Doodler - I'm thinking of you and your complicated drugs! Happy packing and I'm wishing you all the very best for Vegas (if you see Gil Grissom, give him a kiss from me  ).

Hi to everyone else - sorry, being cr*p at personals but I do check in on you all and think of you.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all good?

Dawn - great to hear that all is well and you got such a great number of eggs - you spring chicken you!!  Good luck for good news today!!        

Doodler - hope you are feeling fabulous now you are on your stims!  Tonnes of good luck to you too!!        

Mimou - thanks for your congrats!  Feeling fine although is true what they say that the 2WW is a walk in the park compared with this wait!  I guess I didn't plan for this and so have not been doing too much.  Have lots planned for the next few days though so should help take my mind off things.  Hope the buserilin is going OK and not getting too many side effects!  How have you managed to lose 6Kgs??!!  From your wedding photo looks like there is nothing of you!  Good luck with everything.  

Finbarina - hope everyone's advice about dummy transfer has put your mind at ease!  (as I was on zoladex I was AF free so can't share my experience).  Suffice to say you will get so many scans that dignity goes right out the window however you just have to remember that the folks there have "seen it all!" so I am sure you will be fine!  Best of luck!

Anne - are you started on stims OK?  I know what you mean, it does seem to go very quick when you start those - I couldn't believe it.  You should start to feel much better though - hope that is the case!

Elaine - really hope you are doing OK... I sent you a PM yesterday - hope you picked it up OK  

Sorry going to have to sign off - will try and post a bit more later... 

Hi to Maz, Roma, Silver, Kat, Little Wolf (have a great holiday!), Lanky, Jannie, Chook, Jayne, Carol, L and L, Neave, Kirsty.... and anyone I have missed - sorry!

Much love all,

Jo xx

Hi to Maz, Lanky


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Dawn- woohoo  what a  clutch- no wonder you were/are sore! Fingers crossed for fertilisation    Lots of water and rest mrs 

jo- hope you're well and no symptoms 

Jan- sorry i don't know who Gil grissom is is he good looking?Hope all well with you.

Doing ok on stims adding in a 3rd injection tonight of LH- my poor tummy


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just thought I'd let you know that I got 13 embies from my batch of 15 eggs!!!  Still in shock at the minute - we only got a 50% fertilisation rate last time round!  Just goes to show that cycles can be so different.

Going back in on Saturday morning for ET.  The embryologists wanted us to go for a 3 day transfer - so hoping thats a good thing - anyone know?

Doodler - how can you not know who Gil Grissom is - don't you watch CSI?!  Well done you on all the injections, you're a braver woman than me!  Hope your tummy is coping.

Jo - I know wha tyou mean, the wait between BFP and scan appt can be excruiating!  When's your scan date?  Hope you're taking it easy.

Hello and  to everyone - Maz, Elaine, Roma, Lanky, Finbarina, ScotsFi, Chook, Katerina, Kat, Carol, Jayne, Jannie, Kirsty, Neave, Mimou, Anne, and anyone elae I've missed - sorry!

Take care
Dawnx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks your all your replies, definitely put my mind at rest - strange the things you worry about!   

Dawn - that's a great number - good luck for Saturday xx

Hi ladies, sorry it's a just a quickie as at work.

L xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi gang

at work, but wanted to pop in to read what folk have been up to today.  

Well done on 13 embryos Dawn - 13 - am sure it will be lucky for you  

Doodler, keep up all the good work.  You have worked SO hard to get this far.  

better go...the NHS doesn't like us skiving TOO much.  That and you pay my wages so you'll all be giving me a hard time if I skive too much    

Jayne


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone  

Just a very quick message to say thank you so much to everyone who has PM'd me or left messages here to show their warmth, support and kindness   It really does mean a lot  

Hopefully I'll be back on with some personals soon, but will continue to lurk for now.

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Way to go Dawn!!  That is great news   

You and DH must be delighted - now he just needs to get cracking with making your tea!!   

ET on Saturday sounds good to me.  I wouldn't doubt the advice of the embryologists at all - think it is easy to forget what a key role they play in all of this so if that is what they are recommending then go for it!

Doodler - don't worry I didn't know who Gil Grissom was either!!  You and me too busy with our FF addiction to do something normal like watch TV!!  

Better fly!!

Jo xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

AAAHHHH! I know exactly who you mean now    Jan - if i see him he's mine 

Dawn- brilliant news!Way to go.Day 3 is good as the embryos own DNA doesn't kick in til then- apparently uptil then its the maternal genes that control development so if you make it to day 3 it shows that mum and dads  combined DNA has started working if you like 

Jayne- I'd think supporting FF would count as a good use of public purse strings 

hi to everyone else.


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Dawn, Im totally gob-smacked that you got 15 eggs (bloody ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!) then 13 Embies!!!!!!!!  Im so thrilled for you!!!!!!!!  3 day trans should be grand.  Good luck.


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi 

Just popping on quickly as probably won't get on over the weekend.

Dawn - hope there are 2 beauties awaiting you for tomorrow     and that you have a smooth and successful ET    Was thinking, your 2WW will be down to 11 days already once that is done so hopefully will fly be even quicker!  Got it all crossed for you!

Doodler - cannot express just how much good luck, best wishes and general good vibes               I am sending your way!  Hope you are able to keep us posted on how things are going.  Only famous person I saw in Vegas was Barry Manilow   so I would stick with Gil Grissom    if I were you!!

Have a great weekend everyone   - loving this Indian Summer (although not as much as these smileys!!)

Jo xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Jayne - I was born on the 13th, so is hopefully a good number for me!!

Jo - We're over the moon, but trying not to get to carried away with ourselves!  And yes, DH did make my tea last night, even though i spent most of the day on the sofa with my feet up!!  Hadn't thought of it like that - only a 1.5ww for me then!   

Doodler - thanks for the info re day 3 transfer, Neill's a bit lazy, so hoping his DNA isn't the same!  When do you head off on your exciting adventure?  Sending you lots of     and hugs for your trip, have such a good feeling that its all going to go well.  Take carexx

Fin - Glad to see you're mind has been put at ease, no doubt there'll be other strange things as your txt progresses - we've all been there!!  

Lanky - yes it was a bit ouch, still a bit tender today!  How's your ankle?

Might pop in again later, if not, will let you know how things go tomorrow
Dawnxx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Just a quickie from me 

Dawn - good luck for ET tomorrow, hope DH is looking after you!

Hi to everyone else, hope you have a good weekend.

Chook


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Peanuts said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Jayne - I was born on the 13th, so is hopefully a good number for me!!
> 
> ...


Hubby went it a state of shock (and felt sorry for your poor tum-tum) when I told him about you!!!!

Ankle is doing so much better, I just hate being imobile for all this time, makes for a very uncomfertable end of pregnancy, as the baby seems to have set up home under my ribs!!!! Cant believe that we are in the final weeks now (thank god!). Got a few more wee bits n peices today, so my mind is a bit more settled (hahahahahaha)

Best of luck for tomorrow.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Evening all 

Just popped on to wish Dawn all the best for tomorrow     . Well done on your 15 eggs and 13 embies     Here's to the cream of the crop going back in tomorrow   Both Donna and I were 3 day transfers so praying it's a good omen for you too.

Masses of     for ET and take it easy tomorrow. Hope DH is still waiting on you hand and foot  

Love
Maz x

Promise I'll be back on tomorrow for proper personals to everyone


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

elaine just read your post am so so sorry honey hope you and dh doing ok    

dawn good luck for today, 13 embries is fab, 

doodle here we come vegas good luck honey

thinking of you all

will be on for more personals soon

kirsty xxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Morning girls 

Another beautiful day on the East coast  and I'm still in my dressing gown at 11.15    Will try to do something productive with my day later  How is everyone, got anything nice planned for weekend?

*Dawn*-        for ET today. Not sure what time you were in at, you might even have those embies on board already  Good luck for the 1.5ww  (I'm afraid it still drags even when it's a day shorter  )

*Elaine*-  thinking of you

*Kirsty*- hope all is well with you and Caelan 

*Lanky*- glad the ankle is improving and hope you get mobility back soon before you morph into the sofa! Poor thing, you must be so uncomfortable with a bust ankle and 30+ weeks pregnant  Wow must be exciting/scary getting everything ready for the arrival. I'm in denial still and expect I'll be running around like a headless chicken at the end of April trying to organise everything 
*
Chook*- hope you have a nice weekend planned 

*Jo*- look at you 'Mistress of the smilies'     I'm loving the recent weather too only problem is what to wear  It's really cold in the mornings but then it's warm by mid afternoon 
*
Doodler*- Vegas here we come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       You can keep Gil so long as you bring me back Warren    (have mailed and PM'd you hun  )
*
Jayne*- quite frankly I'm shocked at such a flagrant abuse of our hard earned tax payers money         Only reason I manage to post so often is when I'm in my office with the door shut <shhhhhhhh don't tell anyone> One of these days I'm expecting IT to revoke my internet access rights    Glad you had a fab time in Bruge 
*
Finbarina*- hope you're feeling more reassured about the dummy transfer now; as everyone says it's fine really. Do you have your dates all sorted out for the cycle now? Sending lots of  that all goes to plan.

*AnneS*- hope that you survived the downreg okay with out too many side effects. Did everything go okay at the scan on Thursday  Hope you were able to get onto stimms and get the happy hormones back  Sending lots of follie growing vibes   

*Jannie*- how you doing just now? Hope you're feeling ok, any word on further scans or appointments?

*Mimou*- how's the first week of downreg gone? Hope it's not been too bad; when will you know about your date for FET ? Most impressed with the weight loss since the wedding  I'm feeling like a blob at the moment and it's only going to get worse 

*Donna*- hope you feel better soon 

*Jan*- nice to see you again  I like hearing positive stories like your sisters  Gives me hope for the future; ever the optimist I still keep that little spark of hope that one day I might have a natural pregnancy. Hope you're keeping well just now  and not working too hard!

*Kat*- have a fabby time on the cruise; tell us all about it when you get back  Bet you're sunning yourself somewhere in Greece as I type 

*Katerina*- hope you had a lovely time in Italy. Mmmmmmmm wine and pasta 

*Roma*- on the rollercoaster again!!! Hope all going well so far with downreg; masses of PMA       for this cycle. Got everything crossed 

Phew been typing this for ages now so should really post it. Apologies if I've missed anyone 

Love to all and  all round

Maz x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

I am now well and truly PUPO!! 2 x 8 cell grade 2 embies on board this morning.

It ended up being Sharon and Dr Selva doing my transfer, which was a bit strange after losing it and shouting at last Friday  .  Somehow I just knew it would be!  They were lovely, although it seemed to take ages and be a bit fiddly with the catheter.  My bladder wasn't full enough, so had to down a pint of water in the theatre, even though I'd drunk loads and was bursting for the loo - been about 4 time since then (tmi!).

Was told that I;m not allowed caffeine, which is fine as I've been drinking decaf for weeks - but then she said no chocolate!!    Apparently it has caffeine in it - not sure if I can cope for a whole 11 days without it.  Its bad enough that I can't have a glass of wine or a latte - but no choc!!!

Fingers crossed I should have some frosties, so have to call next week to see how many.  Test date is the 17th Oct, so need to find some exciting things to keep myself occupied til then.  I don't go back to work until Thursday, so planning to take it easy and meet up with a few friend for lunch/coffee, etc.

Lanky - Glad to hear you're getting things organised for the big arrival - must be really exciting.  Hope you get back on your feet soon, but hope you're taking it easy.

Maz - are you dressed yet?   You've got a good excuse for lounging in your dressing gown, so don't worry about it.  I've not been dress until at least noon most of this week!    Thanks for sending me lots of  , really appreciate it - here's hoping that the 3 day transfer is a winner!  Though I'd let you know that I have a friend who had a Clomid baby after years of TTC, then 2 years later she had a wee surprise with a natural pregnancy - so miracles do happen!  Good for you with your PMA - have rubbed of on me recently!

Mimou - how are you getting on with d/r?  Hope the headaches aren't too bad.  When do you start on your HRT?!!

Doodler - Sending you lots of     and    for your trip to Vegas.  Have everything crossed for you that it all goes well  .  Hoping that you can get logged on somewhere and keep us up to date with your progress.  if not, looking forward to hearing all about it when you get back.  Happy shopping!!

twiggy & chook - thanks for all your good luck messages.  And yes, DH is looking after me - although when our new TV arrives on Monday, it might be harder for me to get him to do anything!!  

I'm off out for lunch and then down to Gretna Green.  My mum & dad have been on a coach trip to Cornwall, and they're stopping in Gretna for a couple of hours on the way back home to Northern Ireland.  So meeting up with them for a catch up and dinner.  Maybe squeeze in a bit of a wander around the outlet mall!!  Can you tell that I'm a shopaholic!!!

Take care everyone, hope you have a fab weekend
Dawnxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Dawn - well done on your bumper crop of embies ! I hope e/t went smoothly and that you have a great time in Gretna. Wishing you all the best luck and postive vibes for the 1and a bit weekwait. Keep busy in a Maz stylee    

Doodler - Huge Hugs and best wishes of lucky luck and good vibes . Hope Sher does the trick for you two. Hope you are feeling better than last weekend and are all packed and organised. You have worked so hard to make this happen . Here's hoping everything goes smoothly. Have you got somewhere fabulously Vegasly trashy to stay ? Keep in touch       

Kat - hope you are having a great holiday.

Roma - how are doing on d/r ? I have almost done a week and am yet to have any side effects - hooray !!

hello to maz,donna,jannie,fionam,finbarina,scots fi ,Jayne,chook, woodstock, Silver, Elaine, Jo ,Katerina and everybody else

take care xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Doodler - have sent you a PM, but just wanted to wish you tons of luck for LV (think I put LA in PM!). Will be keeping everything crossed for you and DH and hoping it all goes really smoothly for you.
    
Lots of love,
Jan xx

PS On the waiting game again with my dad - his big scan showed one "hot spot", but it could be due to the biopsy they did there when he was first diagnosed. More exams and probably another biopsy and some more waiting, but hey - he's cool about it, he's getting his hair back and he's back up bigger hills again!


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for all your messages my lovelies  All packed and over tired as per usual before early  morning flights! off to bed now so will keep you posted  

P.s. dawn- well done you mrs mother ship. Keep sane      All the luck in the world to you. No chocolate- thats a bit extreme...


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Sorry but wanted to send Doodler a message but her inbox is full  So just a quick one from me especially for you *Doodler* - I really hope that I haven't missed you  Just wanted to wish you the very best of luck for your trip to Las Vegas and treatment there      Hoping for some fabulous embryos for you for that future happy and healthy pregnancy     
Hope you have a really good trip and manage to get some nice time with your DH while you're there 

Thanks again to everyone for your kind wishes  I'm keeping busy at the moment transforming the house and garden. Hope to be back for personals soon 

Best wishes 
Elaine


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello All,

Just a quick msg (in the office on my own and am taking advantage - it is monday after all!)

Doodler: Go GIRL!  Really excited for you. Am praying/have my fingers crossed and sending lots of positive vibes your way    .  Travel safe and I hope that your time in LV is special and productive. 

Dawn:  Was delighted to hear your news - that is a wonderful haul and many congratulations on being PUPO!  I hope you get some frosties too.  I too was a day three transfer.  Wow no-one ever said anything to me about chocolate - that's harsh!  Heres to a sticky 2WW for you - erm that came out wrong but you know what I mean  

Maz: Hello, how are you keeping?  I will be 12 weeks on friday - am just starting to believe it might be true.  I have my scan on the 25th of Oct (so at 14 weeks) and will meet my midwife this tues.  

Mimou:  hope DR is going OK - did you have a nice weekend with DH?

Jo: How are you getting on?  Been thinking about you  

Lanky:  Sorry to hear that things are tough - I hope your ankle keeps on getting better.  I hope you manage to enjoy the last few weeks of 'nesting' activities.

Jayne: How is life post dissertation? 

Finbarina:  hope that the dummy transfer goes well and that you get off to a good start.  It seems so complex at the start but once you are going the hosp take good care of you and keep you on track.

Elaine: It is good to hear from you - hope the garden is looking beautiful.  I was out in mine on saturday and it was so hot! Take care of yourself hun.

Hello to everyone else Chook, Silver, Twiggy, Kat, Katerina, Donna, Anne S and anyone I have missed.

Love Janniexx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

doodler :  I hope you win the gamble of a life time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope you all had a great weekend in the sunshine, wasn't it great!

Well my changes of being pampered have just disappeared - DH's new TV arrived this morning!  He's so excited, bless - he's like a kid at Christmas!     Think he'll be home at 5pm for the first time in years to unwrap it and set it up!  Think I might head to the tranquility of the bedroom to read and relax while he figures out how it all works!

Mimou - glad to hear that your d/r is going smoothly, hope it continues!  Sending you lots of    for the weeks ahead.

Jan - Sorry to hear your on the waiting game again with your dad, hoping the further tests go well.  Send you and your family lots of   and   

Jannie - wow, nearly 12 weeks already, doesn't time fly.  You must be getting really excited about your scan!    Good luck with the midwife tomorrow.  Just as well I knew what you meant - sticky 2ww!  

hello and big hugs to everyone  

Off into town to meet up with a pal for lunch and gossip.  Not sure how I'm going to cope with going back to work on Thursday!! 

Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Another quick one I am afraid.  Seem to be super busy at work just now and just about to head off for a few days work stuff.  Really really not wanting to go and did try to get out of it, but having wangled my way out of a number of things lately and over the next few weeks this one just needs to be done!  So won't be back here until Thursday at the earliest.  

Dawn - great news that your fab sounding embies are back on board.  The blooming bladder thing was possibly the most stressful part of all for me.  I ended up having to go about 5 minutes before I went in and still seemed to be OK (granted I have the smallest, quickest filling bladder in the world!) so glad it all went off OK for you!  I am sure Dr Selva will have forgiven you.  Got it all crossed for you!  No helping DH lifting heavy TV boxes mind!  If it is any consolation I had a big slice of chocolate and whisky cake about 2 days after ET.  I never ever have cake and just felt I deserved it after the whole thing!  Didn't realise about the whisky part until I had nearly finished and then my sister reminded me about the caffeine / chocolate thing - doh!!  But guess it didn't do any harm.  Thinking of you loads and hope your 1.5WW goes OK!

Doodler - hope it was a good flight over the pond and you are now safely in sunny Vegas!!  Wishing you well for your trip and look forward to hearing how it all goes!

Jannie - hi there.  Yes all going OK so far here although seriously looking forward to scan next week!  I always thought I would be pretty cool with this wait but finding it quite hard going I have to say.  Quite glad to be pretty busy this week as need to keep my head a bit distracted I think!  Good to hear you have midwife appt arranged and thinking about it you are probably dying for your next scan as well!  Good luck with everything!

Maz - you probably did the right thing having a late start to Saturday.  We were up earlyish but totally crashed and burned about 4pm and had to have 2.5 hours snooze before X factor - oh yes, I really know how to live it up on a Saturday!!

Hope you are all well?  Sorry for lack of more personals but was just supposed to be a quick one!  I will hopefully catch up properly later in the week.

Jo xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Back from Portugal and its going to take me a week to catch up with everyone.  We had a fab time relaxing and having fun, something that we've forgotten to do lately.  The food was brillant so all the weight I'd lost is well and truely back on so back on the health kick to lose more weight for the next round of tx.

Glad to here that everyone is doing well.  Congrats to all those that have big phat positives.

Mavz, so glad to hear you are doing good.

Jayne, glad you had a great time in Brugge.  Sounds fab. 

Doodler, glad to hear you've safely reached LV.  Hope you are having a ball.

Lanky, sorry to hear you've not been to good recently.  Hope you've got your feet up.

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone but when you've been away its a nightmare to catch up.

Yvonne


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Gang

this is a total cop out...but just thought I'd better let you know I was in Birminham all weekend and now am trying to finish the service for church tomorrow AND download a song to my IPOD for before the service all before Silent Witness.  I found ot this morning I only have 4 weeks to write the book chapter I've agreed to write for an adolescent addiction book and my poster presentation is also due in in four weeks...who said I would have time when my dissertation was handed in?    

Take care and I promise I'll be a better FF on Wednesday  

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

jayne we will let you off  good luck with getting all that done, speak soon

doodle thinking of you honey  

have to be quick wee man is getting restless and battering my laptop so writting this is very difficult

jan hope all goes well with your dad honey

yvonne glad you had a good time in portugal and are nice and relaxed for next step 

jo try not to over do it honey  take care

jannie/ jo good luck for  scan its amazing the difference between th 7 week and 12 week scan, is a proper little person jumping around at 12 wks compared to a flickering bean at 7 wks 

dawn all sounds  good honey hope the 2ww goes smoothly and dh enjoys his tv  and a wee bit of chocolate doesnt do any harm so dont worry if you crack  good luck

maz glad to hear you are doing well

mimou hope its still going smoothly

ok have to run hi to everyone i have missed

kirsty xxx


----------



## tracey1970 (Jun 20, 2005)

hi girls,

i wonder if you can help me? i had 2 embies put in on monday, have been on bed rest since. the question is am i allowed to drink tea, i know it has caffeine in it, but just wanted to double check.

many thx! tjsk xx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

tracey1970 said:


> hi girls,
> 
> i wonder if you can help me? i had 2 embies put in on monday, have been on bed rest since. the question is am i allowed to drink tea, i know it has caffeine in it, but just wanted to double check.
> 
> many thx! tjsk xx


Hi.

Are you on bed rest for a reason?

I just had my TX done, then went back to life as normal, thats what Dr Tay told me to do. I just did what ever I wanted, BUT did eat better.

Im realise that prob isnt a help.

You can buy decafe tea though if that makes you feel better.

Michelle.


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Tracey,

My understanding is that as long as you don't have more than 300mg of caffeine a day, then the risk is reportedly minimal to any embryo/baby, and an average cup of tea contains 50mg. The majority of my friends who have been pregnant have not bothered about considering their caffeine intake. I gave up caffeine almost entirely when I started TTC, then gave it up entirely before my recent treatment cycle (including giving up chocolate). All my friends who have been pregnant have gone on to give birth and I miscarried, so not sure we're doing much for any studies on the impact of caffeine in pregnancy! However I know someone else on this board has recently been advised not even to have chocolate because of the caffeine in it. This link might also be of interest to you
http://www.foodstandards.gov.uk/news/newsarchive/2004/apr/caffeinelevels

As Michelle says, you can always try decaf instead if you're worried about it. I find PG Tips decaf is the best and has the most flavour  Wishing you lots of luck   

Best wishes,
Elaine 

/links


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

One week to go!!  Trying not to go too loopy  , so have been keeping busy with meeting friends for lunch, morning coffee, etc.  Heading out for dinner tonight as well, so feel like I've put on so much weight through this cycle and with being off work.  Ah well, hopefully can worry about it in 9 months time!  

Jo - don't worry no TV boxes have been lifted by me - although I know have our old TV sitting on the sofa as its too heavy for DH to get into the garage on his own!  We're having pals round for dinner on Friday, so hoping a couple of the boys will give him a hand.  

Vonnie - glad to hear you had a fab holiday!  Very jealous!   Holidays are all about enjoying yourselves and eating nice things, so don't worry I'm sure those few pounds will soon fall off when you're back into your health and fitness regime.

Jayne - no rest for you then!  Hope its all calming down a bit for you!

Twiggy - have already cracked - was out for lunch on Monday and was good enough to stay away from the choc cake, but then automatically ate the choc that came along with the bill!  Was only a wee one, so hoping that doesn't count!  

Tracey - Congrats on having 2 embies on board, how are you coping on the 2ww?  I had ET on Saturday, so have been taking it easy, but wasn't told to bed rest.  I was told that I wasn't to have any caffeine at all - no even Chocolate as it contains caffeine.  So far have been doing well, apart from a wee lapse on Monday (see above!).  I am a big tea drinker, so have been on decaff tea throughout my treatment - have even been carrying decaff tea bags around with me in case places don't have a decaff option!  I found that Typhoo or PG Tips are the best decaff - Tetley was awful!  But obviously that's just my opinion!  Wishing you lots of     and good luck for your 2ww, let us know how you get on.

Off to get ready for heading out for dinner, and then back to work tomorrow - boo!
Take care everyone  
Dawnxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Dawn - you seems to be having a lovely ladies-who-lunch type 2ww - good for you ! Hope you enjoy all the yummy dinners and lunches - all good nutrition for wee embies   ! Sounds like you are keeping busy and happy . Good Luck 

Vonnie - welcome back from holidays - food sounded scrumptious. Do you know when you start TX again?

I have been a bit slack on the no drinks/ caffeine/ choccies thing while on D/R - keep giving myself a wee treat ! I am sure the odd glass of wine can't hurt 
Buserelin has started to kick in now - keep getting evil headaches which make my eyes pop and lip curl   ( just the thing when teaching a class full of teenagers !) I have been popping the paracetomol and glugging water. luckily no impromtu public weeping this time round ( so far ...)

we are on holiday to the Lake District on saturday - can't wait ! then back for d/r scan a week on Friday.

Doodler - hope you reading us here at RIE - want to wish you Good Luck !!! I really hope all is going to plan for you and that you are responding well to the stimms. Hope you are not too jet lagged.  

Roma - hope you are doing well on d/r 

Hello to everybody - Maz, Donna, jayne, Kat, Elaine, Jo, Jannie, Lanky, Kirsty, Finbarina, woodstock, Chook and everybody ive missed

take care xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hello from the sunny desert girls!
Phew first time we've been able to upload FF on the web-was getting panicky! Arrived and jet lagged last 2 days- on DH laptop which has no full stop so bear with me! Hotel receptionist was telling me how dr sher was the 'best' and how many couples come back and stay with their ivf babies for number 2 tx which i thought was nice- actually can hear a  bambino kicking off upstairs-clinic also has lots of pregnant ladies in waiting room and pregnancy mags
First blood and scan yesterday, apart from them running really late and there being a lot of hanging around half undressed went really well,( dcon- don't rate the friendliness of the nurses cf to UK clinics I'VE BEEN TO and have had a similar experience with quite stark emails- thinks thats just how they are here)- nurse that took my first blood didn't really speak to me apart from to tell me to sit down- dr Sher breezed in with 2 nurses and  new NY Dr whos tagging along, he's a larger than life character and very friendly but you can tell he runs the ship round here,he counted 17 follies and said was great response and lining looked great at 12mm so left on a happy cloud, today though he only counted 8 follies and pointed out a potential polyp which seems to have appeared overnight, so i had one of those midcycle wobbles where you think you're going to cry because the news is suddenly less good- as for the 'polyp' I asked him if it could be some blood yet to escape as I'd had break thro bleeding until yesterday from end of af and it suddenly stopped yesterday- he said no but i suspect I'm right- its happened on 2 previous cycles when they thought polyp and it turned out to be trapped blood-I mean he would have spotted it yesterday on the longer scan- and they don't grow overnight do they,he's going to look at hysterosonogram at EC- so feeling a bit flat but know I shouldn't complain as 8 is still good- its just that I've only ever retrieved half the number of eggs from the number of follies and my chances of cgh testing or getting to blast are going down and that was the whole point of spending a fortune-i'm sure it'll be a  better scan day tomorrow!

dawn- hope you're not going insane yet- good luck- we know you can do it!
mimou- sending you sympathy for the buserelin side effects- hope it passes soon-

sorry no more personals- we're off to LV proper now down the strip for a wander to keep me amused!

lol xx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

Seem to be a few of you going through treatment right now so hope its going well.

Dawn - you sound like you are having a good time and managing to keep busy.  Glad to hear the new TV has arrived.

Mimou - hope DR is going well, I dont quite understand the process yet but it sounds like you are coping well - so far!

Elaine - how are you?  

Doodler - hope all is going well in Las Vegas.

Jo - not long till your scan now?  Hope you are taking it easy?

Hi to everyone else, hope you are doing well, its a busy old board at the moment.

As for me - well I've had a hysteroscopy carried out by Dr Thong.  It was fine and no side effects so anyone that has to have one in future, dont worry about it!  I also had to change my IVF consultation appointment as I'll be away on the date I was given.  Dr Selva is leaving so  I'm seeing a Dr Nowari (not sure of the spelling but thats how it sounds!) next month.

Chook


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Morning all,

I thought I'd pop on quickly before I get stuck into work.  I'm so glad it's Friday and I've only got 2 days to work next week and I'm off to Stobo for 2 nights....can't wait!  

How are you all?

Doodler - hope things are going well in Vegas and you've managed to fit in some sightseeing and shopping.

Dawn - hope you're taking it easy and not stressing too much xx

Tracy - good luck xx



Chook - glad the hysteroscopy went well and hope you don't have to wait too long for your IVF appointment.

Elaine -  

Mimou - enjoy your weekend away x

Jayne, Maz, Yvonne, Jo, Jannie, Roma, Lanky, Kirsty, Donna, and everyone else - hi and hope you're all well.

Have a good weekend
Take care
L xx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Finbarina said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I thought I'd pop on quickly before I get stuck into work. I'm so glad it's Friday and I've only got 2 days to work next week and I'm off to Stobo for 2 nights....can't wait!


Oh you lucky lucky person!!!!!!

I would LOVE to be pampered!!! Hopefully, if my hubby gets the new job he is after, we will be able to afford for me to take my mum along in a few months  

I hope you enjoy yourself.

Michelle xxxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just sneaking on at work for a very quick me post.

Woke up this morning with really bad A/F pains!  I'm due tomorrow or Sunday, so starting to panic now and become a mad knicker checker!!

Have got a really bad feeling about things, finding it really hard to feel positive - need some PMA!!

Will be back for personals later
Dawnxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Dawn,

Hope you rediscovered your lovely pma! I have yet to experience the 'joys' of the 2ww but so many people seem to have  so many different pains/ lack of pains that bear no realation to the outcome. I hope you are not going too loopo - it really must be driving you crazy, the whole 'not knowing' thing!   
Sending you all the good vibes and postive thoughts - have you got lots of distracting 'faine dining' opportunities planned for the weekend ?? If not you can switch off and veg in front of new boytoy tv !!
lots of lucky   

take care


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi everyone,

how are you all? im now on day 8 of the 2ww, i think it seems to be going really quick even thought i have done very little! i have no symptoms as yet other than a very bloated stomach. i feel really good, just taking things as they come. im a bit demented with all this having everyone do everything for me, not used to all this, i usually do everything myself...but im being a good girl!!    

speak soon. tracey xx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Peanuts said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Just sneaking on at work for a very quick me post.
> 
> ...


       
Im sending lots of postive vibes to you!!!! I felt the same a couple of days before my period was due. Then I had my little bleed, please dont panic and write it off yet. Im here for youxxxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
hope you are all well

dawn- hang in there hon-its not over till the blood tests come back and theres no reason to think it won't have worked- I know how awful the last few days are- you're doing really well- here are some sticky vibes for you     

ditto for tjsk- i hadn't realised you were cycling again sorry so got everything crossed for your 2 ww   

mimou- how is the dr going- hope the headaches have gone and you're on to stims soon  


fin- hope you have a fab time at Stobo-sounds brill 

jayne- theres just no letting up for you is there!hope you get the chapter down easily- can you pilfer stuff from your thesis 

chook - glad the hysteroscopy went well

michelle- how are you doing- still recuperating 

hello to everyone !

Well I'm up for EC tomorrow which surprised me as some of my follicles were only at 14mm yesterday and they're doing ICSI this time- thought they had to be bigger for that- guess I've just got to trust Dr Sher and his decades of experience but it does feel like being on a conveyor belt here- So had 9 follies yesterday but one was only 10 and won't catch up methinks- hanve no clue where the other 8 disappeared to but thats cycling for you- whata  palaver doing the HCG last night- we had to go off to cinema to stay awake as still jet lagged  then dh had to do 2 intramuscular injs in my arm-( oohya!) wish they used the nice prefilled syringes they have at home I can tell you!

Can only keep my fingers crossed that I have more mature good quality eggs this time as the whole point is to get to blast so you'd only expect 1 or 2 to make it from 8 and still worried I only get half number of eggs- there I go again panicking!You'd think I'd be calmer by cycle 4!PMA! Keep reminding myself that the protocol has been different and at least I HAVE A BUNCH OF SIMILAR SIZED FOLLIES-oops-this time

Also he's started calling me the one with the polyp - he's going to scrape it out during EC under conscious sedation  - they'd normally do it under general back home and for those who know how much pain I have at EC- you'll know how much I'm looking forward to that

we were talking to a couple from florida in the waiting room who had their 17 mth IVF so with them- they're going for no 2- lovely to see a success story

apart from hanging out at the clinic we've eaten ourselves stupid- best so far at the Bellagios buffet which was luxurious- had a wander in and quite soon afterwards out of Tiffanies , didn't even attempt to go into Dior, Lacroix etc  Amazing shops if you hadn't spent all your pennies doing IVF! the casinos are really varied- i liked the over the top luxury of the Bellagio and Caesars Palace( DH having  a hard time of it as he's an architect and thinks its all dross ), had dinner in New York New York last night and didn't like it, Excaliber or MGM Grand- but hey theres still plenty more to choose from
its the kind of place which is great for a few nights luxury at a hotel with a lovely pool but we're on the budget end- nice spacious hotel room with kitchen, 2 beds etc but no pool- still its 2 mins walk to clinic!

Right I'M rambling on here- sorry- DH in bed with a headache(!men)and its our one day off to go sightseeing- we're off to the Hoover Dam and Lake mead and guess whats -its cloudy today 

xxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Doodler- Fab to hear from you   Glad you are able to log in from LV. Masses of       for EC tomorrow. Really hoping you get maximum eggs from those follies  Good to hear that you're also managing to see something of Vegas. Have you tried a flutter on the machines or tables yet? One of my mates went to Vegas earlier this year and stayed at the Bellagio; she loves it cos it just soooo OTT. Am thinking about you babe and got everything crossed, I'm away all weekend so won't be able to log in but you're in my thoughts  

Dawn- lots more PMA coming your way             You can't read a thing into symptoms so try not to over analyse or you'll go  

TJSK- lovely to see you back  Hope the 2ww isn't too bad so far. Lots of     to you too.

Finbarina- you lucky thing going off to Stobo, have a fab time 

Mimou- hope the d/r still going ok adn headaches aren't too bad.

Roma & AnneS- lots of     for your cycles. Hope all going well

Got to run girls, dinner is here. Sorry no more personals, thinking of you all. Will be back on Monday to catch up properly.

Love
Maz x


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Doodler,

your poor arm !! I winced just to read it .  Everything about this protocol has been so radically different from your last 3 - there is no reason to think that you won't get eggs from half of the embies.
I am sending you huge hugs and good wishes for a painless e/c tomorrow - you ARE a tough chickie !!
Vegas sounds fabulously trashy. Keeping fingers crossed for big juicy icsi'd eggs.
Hang in there !!


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Folks

I am on day 10 of d/r and symptoms have kicked in big style!!! Have hots sweats, thirsty and hormonal as took period on Wednesday!!  Apart from that I am grand!!!!  Getting accupuncture tomorrow so that always makes me feel relaxed.  Anyone else get really tired??

Elaine - hope you are ok

Dawn - well done on getting so many embies, good luck on the pant watch 2007!! and for the test on the 17th October, I go for scan on the 18th.

Maz and Mimou how are you getting on?

To everyone else I hope you are all well.

In regards to the coffee issue I stay off coffee, I drink hot water and lemon and bottles of water.  It keeps any potential headaches away.

How many people are getting treatment at the minute?  

Wishing you all a restful and happy weekend

Romaxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi gang

sorry for being such a poor fertility friend at the moment!  I'm on here EVERY day checking up on folk but just don't seem to have a chance to post.  I've got a hangover today so just wanted to say a quick hello.  

Doodler, I am so excited for you.  I hope all goes well today.  

Dawn, hang on in there, as others have said people's symptoms in the 2ww really have no relation or bearing on the outcome.  

Take care all and enjoy the Scotland game today

Jayne


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello All!

DH is trying to rush me out the door so please excuse the typos and rushed msg!

Mimou:  Those dratted headaches!  Hope this means that you will get to move on to the exciting next stage soon.  What do they do to build up your lining before the FET?  Take care of yourself.

Dawn:  I totally understand how you feel - I had AF pains but AF never came... You have done everything absolutely right and there is nothing more you can do at this point.  Hang in there!  I am sending you lots of positive vibes.

Doodler:  So thrilled that you are on to EC today.  Am thinking of you and hoping that you are currently in a sedation induced deep sleep.  Have everything crossed for a good harvest for you.  Sounds like they are very efficient and that you are in really good hands.     

Vonnie: Welcome back from your hols!

Roma: Hoping those headaches are being held away by gallons of water - you sound like me!  the water went off at work the other day and I only had a litre to get me through the day.  I was in a panic!!

Jo-edin:  What day is your scan on?  Hope that goes really well - they warned me that it sometimes takes a while to work out what is going on, so don't panic if they don't say anything immediately.  So excited for you still.

Finbarina: Stobo!  Whoo hoo!  Can I come?  Have the most wonderful time.  

Tracey:  Hope the 2ww continues to go well - can relate to the bloating thing.  Hope it calms down for you soon.

Elaine:   

Jayne: What a busy bee you are!  I now have a mental picture of you as wonder woman!  Sounds like life is good though.

Maz: how you doing girlie?

Big hello to everyone else! Sorry to rush off - being dragged off chair unceremoniously!! 

Love Janniexx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just on very briefly for some brief personals. I will try and get back on properly soon, but was away for a couple of days with DP and spending less time on here while trying to get over recent events 

*Doodler* - hope EC goes well and is pain free and yields lots of lovely big eggs for injecting      Hoping for some fabulous embryos for you  What an adventure it all sounds 

*Dawn* -  try and stay positive, I was convinced AF was on her way the day before my test day but it must just have been implantation pains                  

*Jo* - not long now until that scan and can't wait to hear if there's one or two heartbeats        It's so exciting 

*Roma* - I was exhausted throughout treatment - come to think of it, I still am, I haven't recovered yet  

*Jannie and Maz* - great to hear things sound to be going so well for you 

*Jayne* - you never stop, do you    Can you send me some of your energy please, I seem to have lost my get up and go 

*Tracey* - good luck for the rest of the 2ww, glad it sounds like you are getting through it fine      

*Michelle* - hope your ankle is healing well   and you're not going stir crazy 

*Finbarina* - Stobo sounds fabulous  I could really do with something like that, might have to stow away in your luggage   Have a great time 

*Chook* - good to hear things are starting to move for you  Not long until you start properly and board the rollercoaster. I'm up and down, with some days better than others thanks. Decided reluctantly to go back to work Monday, though today not feeling at all like I can cope with it, but guess I have to some time 

*Kirsty* - your last post was so sweet  I can just visualise you juggling Caelen and the laptop 

*Karen* - have you got a date for FET or do you get that at the scan next week? Hope all is going well and you're enjoying the Lakes      

*Yvonne* - glad Portugal was good, sounds lovely 

Hi to *Kat, Donna, Yoda* and everyone else I've missed 

Only news from me is that we've booked a follow up appointment with Dr. Raja for the 23rd October and are back on the waiting list, which apparently is currently at April 2008  We're hoping for a cancellation early next year, but will just have to wait and see  I'm not very good with all this waiting and could do with an idea of when I'm working towards to try and get myself together again. I also need to try and shift the half stone I put on with treatment, which is so much harder in the winter  I did have a lovely couple of days away with DP though and we've booked a break in early December in the Highlands, so feeling good about that  Sorry to end on such a downer, having a bad day today and dreading returning to work on Monday 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

WOW! I love the american drugs  Was completely knocked out, felt not a thing till I woke up and was alert within 20-30 mins-so got 7 eggs from 8-9 follies so quite pleased with that-more than last 2 cycles and tho its not a great number for what we want to do I'M hoping they're nice and mature for ICSI

Also Dr Sher and his experience was right- I did have a largish polyp which he removed so bleeding quite a lot but feeling ok- hope that eases up my AFs which have been getting heavier and heavier- sorry TMI

So just the long wait to hear how many fertilised tomorrow and a phone call on tues to tell us how many have developed enough to biopsy and then wait to see which get to blast- not expecting miracles here as apparently out of 10 embryos maybe 2-3 get to blast but one day at a time-PMA  

Dawn and tracey- thinking of you  

roma and mimou hope the side effects are getting better

maz-enjoy your weekend
elaine- good to hear you sounding ok just now and making plans- push them for a cancellation

jannie- you deserve that chair and we need you here- kick DH off 

jayne- hope you enjoyed the game- think dh said we won

love to all xx back to bed now with my new heated pad- they use them right after surgery and its a fab idea


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

HEY GIRLIES

doodle great to hear from you honey and soo glad you didnt find ec painful, they thought i had polyp or something again but had scan last week and they only saw polycystic ovaries and nothing else so getting referred to gyno as dr thinks might have endometriosis due to bleeding in between cycles and extremely painful periods etc. Hope you get lots of good embries, 7 eggs is good, keep us updated got everything crossed for you    say hi to dh for me (wont name him ) good luck thinking of you both    

dawn and tracey    

elaine good luck for work tomorrow honey hope all goes well, hope you get a cancellation and follow up appointment goes well  


jannie/ dawn yeh i had pains like af was comming and it never did...... dawn try and stay positive honey 


jayne hope you enjoyed footie yesterday was good, hope you get some time to relax soon 


roma/ mimou hope symptoms are easing honey, good luck 


fin can i come to stobo you lucky lady, think we should have ff meet there and all get pampered  have fun


ok have to run hi to everyone i have missed thinking off you all will catch up soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello ladies,

Just a quickie from me today as we are just going to head out for a nice long walk.  Great news Doodler, 7 eggs is fab, hope you aren't feeling to sore from the operation and     for your eggs.

Dawn, hope you are doing okay.  

Anyway will be back later for more personals but DH is calling.

Vonnie


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi everyone   

So sorry for being AWOL the last wee while - but doesn't mean I haven't been thinking of you all!!  

Dawn - hope you are doing OK and that you are surviving your 1.5WW OK?!  Wishing you   and your 2 embies     all the very best of luck for Wednesday.  Others have said it... there really doesn't seem to be much rhyme or reason to signs and symptoms - I had no AF pains, others had loads and got BFP's as well so just hang on in there and keep as busy as you can!

Doodler - great to hear all your news.  Well done on your lovely crop of eggs.  I guess you just need to go with the flow now to see what happens next but it must be so reassuring to know that you are absolutely in the hands of THE expert and so you will be getting the best possible advice I am sure.  Good luck               for the fertilisation news tomorrow and all that follows. 

Elaine   - Good luck going back to work tomorrow.  If it is too much - then get yourself back home.  You are the most important person in everything at the moment.  Good that your follow up is arranged with Dr Raja.  I hope they are able to give you a clear idea of how long you will have to wait and that it is not too long.  I am sure April 2008 sounds even further away because it is going over the New Year... hopefully some cancellations might bring it forward a bit.    

Jannie - scan is Wednesday this week!  I have been really busy with work this week which was kind of needed as last few days have flown over.  Thanks for the tip that there may be a bit of looking around first!  Bet you are really looking forward to your next one!

Jayne - well done on your weight loss - how impressive??!!  Although no wonder with your hectic lifestyle!!  Is there another hangover today after the football yesterday??  Would have been rude not to!

Mimou / Roma - hope you guys are doing OK and not struggling too badly with the Buserilin.  Hopefully not too long until you are feeling a bit better!  

Tracey - Hi and absolutely loads of good luck to you for the rest of your 2WW          Sounds like you have just the right idea taking it easy and having people running around after you!  Enjoy it!!

Maz - hope all good with you and you have had a good weekend?

Finbarina - how lovely heading off to Stobo - think I am right in remembering that was your favourite from your spa selection!!  Great idea to get yourself all pampered and relaxed - wish I was going too!

Chook - great that your hysteroscopy was fine and that you have your appointment sorted for next month.  Good luck with everything!  

Hi Twiggy - hope you are doing OK and that seeing gynaecologist might give you some relief from nasty AF stuff.  Hope that goes OK

Lanky - how's the ankle??  How long again until the plaster is off??

Vonnie - glad to hear you had good hols!

So sorry if I missed anyone!  Hi to you all in any case!  Really better crack on!  DH is out gardening and I promised I would have the house all tidied when he came back in.  Still in my dressing gown and done nowt!!  

Take care everyone

Jo xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I've been AWOL since my last post, had friends round for dinner on Fri night, then ended up picking up in-laws from the airport and going to the pub to watch the footie with them, then home for a take out.

Thanks so much to everyone for all the sticky vibes and   your sent me, really means a lot.  Was having such a bad day on Friday, was so sure that AF was on its was.  Have been feeling much better yesterday and today.  Trying not to get my hopes up too much, but have definitely got some PMA back! 

Karen - thanks for the hugs!  Hope your headaches are under control and the fresh air in the Lakes is doing you good.  Sending you lots of     for your scan on Friday and hopefully moving on to HRT!

Chook - glad your hysteroscopy went well, wishing you lots of luck for your consultation appt next month.

Fin- wow, off to Stobo again - have you got shares in that place?  I think I might have to do some heavy hinting at DH that Stobo vouchers would make great Christmas pressies!  Have a fab time relaxing  

Lanky - good luck to DH for the job he's after - Stobo here you come!  How's the ankle doing?

Tracey - hey there cycle buddy!  How you holding up, hope you're still taking it easy.  Can you tell that I'm going slightly  !  I see you're testing 2 days after me, so sending you tonnes of       .

Doodler - wow, well done you with your 7 eggs, that's fab news.   .  Keeping fingers and toes crossed for good fertilisation rates and your embies making it to Blast for you.  Must've been great drugs over there!  Really hope removing the polyp helps with your AF pains - Dr Sher certainly sound like he knows what he's doing. Think DH should treat you to a treat from Tiffany's for all you've been through - would be a great momento of a successful trip!    Thanks so much for your thoughts, sending lots back to you with     

Maz - Thanks for sending  , really appreciate it.  I know I've been overanalysing everything - but I can't help it!!    Been keeping busy, but brains still ticking away in the background!  Are you off anywhere exciting for the weekend?  Hope you've had a fab time  

Roma - Sorry to here about your d/r side effects, hope they're better today.  Not long now though, sending you lots of     for your scan on Thursday, roll on happy hormones!    I was really tired the whole was through this cycle, try not too fight it, make sure you're taking it easy and fit in some naps!!

Jannie - good to hear from you, thanks for the  .  Hope DH dragged you off somewhere nice yesterday!  

Elaine - sending you big   .  Going back to work is a real bummer, make sure you're not taking on too much and trying to ease yourself in.  It wasn't until about the 3rd week back to work that I almost cracked, so please take it easy, and make sure you go home if your not feeling up to it.  At the same time, it can help to get back to some level of normality, but will take a while to really feel like that. 

Jo - I'm still hanging in on my 1.5ww!!  Just about anyway, keeping busy is helping, only problem is that I have to try to sleep sometime, and then my brain takes over!!    Sending you lots of     for your scan on Wed - what time are you in at?  I'll be there early, between 8-9am for my test.  Keeping fingers crossed for 1 or 2 wee heartbeats!

Twiggy - hoping your gynae referral can get to the bottom of you pains and bleeding.  Hope you and Caelan are doing ok.

Vonnie - hope you had a nice long walk, its a lovely autumn day for it.

Katerina - how are you doing?  Hope your follow up appt went well, thinking of you.

Hello to everyone else I might have missed!

I'm off to do some baking as its my turn to make cake for work this week!  I'm out tomorrow night as well, meeting up with an old friend who's over from Oz for a few weeks.  Haven't seen her in 3 years, so looking forward to lots of girlie gossip!

Enjoy the rest of your weekend
Dawnxx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello everyone! 

Sorry to be so bad at catching up - i have been thinking of you all - Dawn and Elaine particularly     - but reading two weeks messages took all the time I could snatch at work earlier in the week! 

My second weeks holiday in Italy was much better - DH and I both relaxed, ate loads, drank quite a bit, enjoyed not thinking about txt and got some PMA back! We saw Dr Raja on Monday, who was fine - I never feel I get quite enough information from him, but I lose my nerve to ask all the questions I've researched in advance.  Anyway, we agreed to a medicated FET cycle - surprisingly, that seemed to be his preference and I'd prefer to know the drugs are doing everything they can in case my body doesn't know what its meant to do!  If that doesn't work we'll consider a natural cycle next...  

The only bit I wasn't comfortable with was that he said they would do a day 2 transfer.  I thought that day 3 had slightly better chances?  He's going to follow it up with the embryologist (Dr Pickering?) - but I'd appreciate any advice anyone can offer?  I can see that if you've got few eggs, day 2 is safer - doesn't risk there being no good ones by day 3 - but we've got plenty (at present  ) and I'd like the ones transferred to have the best chance possible.  I think he'd go to blastocyst for us if we wanted, but that would certainly use up lots of eggs, and would mean SET not DET - and so it doesn't seem worth it for a first attempt...  

Anyway, we're strating slightly earlier than I'd expected (though it takes longer than I'd guessed  ) - I'm collecting my drugs on 26 Oct, and, all being well, transfer will be 4 December...  Trying to get back into a positive, relaxed frame of mind and got the ZW book and hypnotherapy CD out   !

Dawn - sending you lots of luck and sticky vibes.  Keep in there and imagine those embies snuggling in nicely.  I don't know what the 2ww is like yet, but if its worse than the rest of this journey I'm sure I'll be completely loopy by your stage!

Doodler - glad EC was so easy, and hoping for a good fertilisation rate.  

Mimou and Roma - hope the d/r is going okay.  Looking forward to getting there soon!  I certainly found drinking lots of water helped keep the headaches away.  

Hoping everyone is having a nice relaxing weekend,

Katerina x


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

HI EVERYONE,

thanks for all your good wishes. hope you are all well and having a good weekend? im still taking it east, have been having slight shooting pains, but absoloutly nothing else at all. had a spot of blood last night (only the size of a full stop) but nothing at all since. im really bloated and have sore boobs but thats mostly been only since saturday. im beginning to think that as i have no symptoms at all that things are not looking too good for us! im desperate for friday to come so i can get back to normal, hope i dont sounds as if i don't care because i do, but it has gone on for so so long! im keeping positive thoughts though, as i said to dh last night "what will be will be"!! 
anyhow i would appreciate any info you can help me with about this no symptoms and no blood!      

goodluck doodler you did very well, i have my fingers crossed for us all!

tracey xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi folks

Dawn and Trace, keeping everthing crossed for you both

Doodler, great that you got 7 good eggs.  I really hope they all do well.  

There seems to be so much going on for everyone at the moment.  We're not having our next cycle until March as I wanted to save up for it in advance but am regretting that now as I just want to get trying again...there seems to be SO MANY positives at the moment which is SO inspiring  

I'm feeling a bit pooped at the moment...book chapter not writing itself...poster presentation needs photographs taken, having to visit all the youth groups in Leith this week to invite them to a youth event at my church and I made a big mistake at work on Friday so lots of form filling.  So a late boozy night on Friday and  a hungover yesterday watching the mighty Scotland beat Ukraine - WHAT A RESULT!!!  Today, back to church and then a long walk and some pitstops for a coiple of drinks before THREE courses at Pizza Express.  We only had dessert because we're members of the Pizza Express Club and get a dessert free between 3pm and 5pm.  There was no need at all  

Anyway, as usual I've been totally selfish in my post but know that I'm checking on everyone each day and I'll try and post a personal or two during the week (yeh, i know you're not holding your breaths)  

Take care and have a good week everyone

Jayne


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

TJSK said:


> HI EVERYONE,
> 
> thanks for all your good wishes. hope you are all well and having a good weekend? im still taking it east, have been having slight shooting pains, but absoloutly nothing else at all. had a spot of blood last night (only the size of a full stop) but nothing at all since. im really bloated and have sore boobs but thats mostly been only since saturday. im beginning to think that as i have no symptoms at all that things are not looking too good for us! im desperate for friday to come so i can get back to normal, hope i dont sounds as if i don't care because i do, but it has gone on for so so long! im keeping positive thoughts though, as i said to dh last night "what will be will be"!!
> anyhow i would appreciate any info you can help me with about this no symptoms and no blood!
> ...


Hi Tracey,

Defo dont give up hope, that all sounds very hopefull to me  Please please please try to relax and "forget" about the rest of the week.

Best wishes 
Michelle.


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I just wrote a very long post-and lost it all      

I am not seriously short on time (work is waiting!!) and need to get these questions out to you.

First of all - HUGE apologies for not being very good in staying in touch - and again no personals ... 

I tend to develop a bit of an addiction to FF and I cannot afford the time at the moment as I was ill and work has piled up sky high. You probably know what I mean  

Anyway, I would like to know when you meet up again as I feel a bit stupid not knowing you. i have been twice for a scan (Thursdays) as the first time my lining was not thin enough. An extra week of double dose Bureselin (spelling??) sorted that out. Now I enjoy     TWO injections as I started stimming last Thursday. 
Anyhow it occurred to me that it would be really nice to know a few of you face to face.  I had been really nervous about this an appreciated the anonymity of FF, but things have changed.

Secondly - as I am now hurtling towards EC (some time in week beginning 22nd of October), I was wondering how I will cope physically? More importantly: how easy did you take it after ET?? I was planning not to work for a week or so, but I am not sure whether I can afford the time off (selfemployed!!). I also have two dinner invites for the week - what do you think??
And can I continue my yoga?? My teacher does not know about IVF ... 

Sorry about all the questions and pretty much zero input. 

Hope I am not loosing this mail during spell check as well - nope it is still there - phew!!! 

Thinking of you all and wishing you the very best - where ever you are.  

Caroline Anne


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi, hope you don't mind me joining you here.

We're hoping to start an ICSI cycle at ERI next spring.  We got an initial appointment through for November, but we're hoping to postpone it because I need to lose a fair bit of weight before we can start tx.  It's going ok so far - I've become a proper gym bunny, and DH is relishing his role as the (very effective) chocolate police!  Nevertheless, still have 2 stones to go, which is going to take longer than a couple of months (particularly with Christmas looming!).

It's lovely to find such a busy thread! (Thanks Elaine).  Best of luck to everyone, wherever you're at, and to Tracey and Dawn   

Claire xx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

clarabelle74 said:


> Hi, hope you don't mind me joining you here.
> 
> We're hoping to start an ICSI cycle at ERI next spring. We got an initial appointment through for November, but we're hoping to postpone it because I need to lose a fair bit of weight before we can start tx. It's going ok so far - I've become a proper gym bunny, and DH is relishing his role as the (very effective) chocolate police! Nevertheless, still have 2 stones to go, which is going to take longer than a couple of months (particularly with Christmas looming!).
> 
> ...


Hey there!!!!!

Welcome to the board!! Good luck on the weight lose stuff, not easy but so worth it. I had to do it over Christmas last year, and I just told everyone before hand, that if they ever wanted a child/grandchild/niece/newphew, then to not even OFFER me anything that would help me put on weight!!! That way the guilt was shifted to them  
That said, I still let my hair down a tiny little bit but didn't "go for it" iykwim.

The staff there are lovely. And just remember, what ever test they are doing on you..............they have done them a thousand times before so they very good at making you not feel embarrassed.

Good luck.

Michelle


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

After feeling great all weekend - woke up this morning in a realy bad mood, so am convinced its PMT and the wicked witch is on her way!!  Trying to remain positive, but finding it really hard!   Just need to get through tomorrow!

Heading off to meet up for food with an old friend who's been in Oz for the last 3 years, so hopefully catching up on all her news will distract me.

Katerina - glad you had a fab holiday - sounds lovely!  Best of luck for your FET, I had a 2-day transfer with mine and was a BFP, even though only one of the embies was a good grade.  I'm sure the other girls will have lots of advice re 2/3/blast transfers.

Tracey - what do you mean no symptoms - bloated tummy and sore boobs are symptoms!  And good ones at that.  I know exactly how you feel - at the stage where I just want to know one way or the other.  Sending you lots of     and sticky vibes

AnneS - welcome back, you sound really harassed at the minute!  Well done you on starting stimms, lots of people have an extra weel d/r so don't worry too much.  Think you should at least have the week of EC/ET off to put your fett up, can be a little uncomfortable after EC.  Might be best just to put off yoiur dinner invites to the next week if possible, or tell them you'll let them know on the day depending on how your feeling.  Not sure about Yoga, might be woryth asking your teacher.  I though that it wasn't good to do Yoga in the first 16 weeks of prg - but best to ask your teacher.  

Meet up sounds good - we'll need to work out the best date around everyone's cycles!! -Anyone have any suggestions?

Clarabelle - Welcome to our thread!  Well done you and your ban on choc and gym bunnying!!

Hello to everyone else - might be back later!
Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

to Dawn for testing tomorrow!  Hang in there girl!

Will try and post properly at some point but work seems to be getting in the way at the moment!!


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi girls

I hope you dont mind me joining the board - I am also currently receiving ICSI treatment at ERI and just wanted to ask a quick question. I went for EC on 17 September and managed to have 12 embryos frozen. The ET could not take place as the lining of my womb was not thick enough. Only 5mm! Have just been for a scan today as middle of new cycle and it is only 4mm max. My husband and I are devastated and just wondering if there is any suggestions of what I can do to help this? I have started taking aspirin and getting acupuncture.

Kx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,

Just want to wish Dawn all the best for tomorrow

Y


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Lifetime said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I hope you dont mind me joining the board - I am also currently receiving ICSI treatment at ERI and just wanted to ask a quick question. I went for EC on 17 September and managed to have 12 embryos frozen. The ET could not take place as the lining of my womb was not thick enough. Only 5mm! Have just been for a scan today as middle of new cycle and it is only 4mm max. My husband and I are devastated and just wondering if there is any suggestions of what I can do to help this? I have started taking aspirin and getting acupuncture.
> 
> Kx


Hi lifetime.

who told you to takes asprin?


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi

Did a longer post earlier and lost it - gggrrrr!!  

Lifetime - welcome!  Sorry to hear of your troubles.  Have to say I have not heard or read anything about thickening up womb linings on this site.  I wonder if you post on "Peer Support" whether you might get some feedback from there.  I am sure there will be plenty of people out there who can help you.  Acupuncture sounds a good idea though as I know this can help with blood flow to the womb so good luck with that.  What did the ERI say??  Hope you get some good news soon and can get cracking with ET  

AnneS - hope everything OK with you?  Is difficult to know how you will be after EC / ET.  I really was pain free - I did not feel a thing during or after EC but I know others will say different!  My EC was Wednesday and ET Friday.  I took those days off (obviously!) and then the whole of the following week.  It was nice just to potter and I had leave to use, but I guess it is different being self employed?!  I was defintely nice not to worry about work and whether that would be causing any harm - just being able to have a wee rest when I wanted to was good!  I guess it also depends what your work involves?  Hope you decide on a solution that is right for you!!

Dawn - more good luck to you     - I am in later on so no chance of our paths crossing!

Tracey - you too     - that is a long time on zoladex - really hope this is the one for you!

Doodler - -everything OK over there??  Thinking of you too    

Hope everyone else is well?

Jo xx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi

Michelle - are there more tests after you're ready for tx?  I knew they did more bloods and stuff, but I thought the more, well, intimate tests were done with?

Dawn - hope you got through today ok.

Claire


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi girls, 

longer message written yesterday eve and then somehow didn't take it.  

Just to say special thoughts to Elaine & Dawn ... keeping fingers crossed.

Hello to lifetime. 

Not very into chatting here at the moment ... think I am taking a break but I am keeping up-to-date with you all here (lurking) ... probably more active in November when i am having FET (have to call ERI around 4th when the  is turning up). 

 and  for you all in your respective stages of tx!  

Kat

PS: If I can work it around work and other commitment I am happy to meet up, girlies!  Probably not before November though.


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello everyone, just a quick visit from me - so many posts to catch up on.

Dawn -     - all the best for you tomorrow.

Tracey - hope you are well too and    .

Doodler - hope all is going well for you in LV too    .  How have you been after having your polyp removed?  I had one removed last week and hoping for a lighter/shorter period next week.

Clarabelle - hi and welcome to the board.  We're doing ICSI next year too, meant to be around March.  I can totally relate to the having to lose weight before your appointment.  We have one in mid November, I dunno how much I can lose before then but cant face the humiliation of being told to lose weight again.  You sound like you are doing well though, keep it up and send some motivation my way!

Roma and AnneS - hope you are both well

Jo - how are you keeping?

Elaine - here's hoping you hear about a cancellation soon.

Hi to everyone else I have missed.

Can anyone tell me about blood test results- I had a FSH test done a couple of weeks ago, can I phone ERI for the result and, if so, is there a specific number?  Last time my Dr arranged it but he said he wont see the result and I am desperate to know if it has changed.  I dont go back to ERI until mid Nov. I'm a bit of an emotional hormonal wreck at the moment, I'm getting worse before AF and worried my hormones are changing.  

Chook


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quicky from me tonight.  Just to let you know that I have started to bleed, just a little, but enough to know.  So feeling resigned to the fact that things haven't worked this time.  Still trying to have some hope, but its hard.  This is exactly waht happened the last full cycle, and was a biochem, so thinking the same this time round.

Will let you know how things go tomorrow.

Dawnxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

*Dawn* -  I really hope you're wrong and you get a good result tomorrow                  I was really upset reading your post and just hope it's just some implantation bleeding  You really deserve a BFP  

*Doodler* - sorry meant to post earlier to wish you loads of luck for great fertilisation results and some good embryos for putting back later     

*Jo* - I'm so excited about your scan tomorrow, how on earth will you sleep tonight  Don't think I'd be able to! Can't wait to hear if it's one heartbeat or two  Hope all goes well and take care of yourself and don't work too hard      

*Chook* - the ERI told me that they only call you about your FSH results if there's anything to worry about, but I'm sure if you just ring and ask to speak to one of the Nurses they'll be able to check it for you  Unless I'm lucky and get a cancellation, could be that you, Jayne and I will all be cycling around the same time, so at least there will be good company 

*Kat* - how was the cruise? Hope you are doing well at the moment  I can relate to not hanging around here so much when not having treatment, and have been limiting myself more. It's also hard to find so much time when working anyway 

*Claire* - good to see you on here  To answer your question to Michelle, the month before you start your treatment cycle they get you in for a pre-treatment scan and dummy transfer. That involves an internal scan of your ovaries and womb, and then they use a catheter (like the ones used for embryo transfer) and pass this through your cervix to ensure your womb is easily accessible.

*K (Lifetime)* - sorry I also don't really know the answer to your question, but I think there are drugs that they can give you to encourage a thicker womb lining and I've read that acupuncture is good for improving blood flow and lining quality. Eating brazil nuts and drinking fresh pineapple juice (not from concentrate and not eating the whole fruit) are also meant to help improve womb lining and quality because it provides your body with lots of selenium. Sorry to hear about your situation, it must be so disheartening  Wishing you lots of luck that you can get that womb lining sorted soon      

*Caroline Anne* - good to hear you are progressing nicely with treatment  I don't know the answer to the yoga question, but also think a quiet word with your yoga teacher should help. A friend of mine continued her yoga class through most of her pregnancy, I think including the first trimester. It's certainly one of the exercises deemed more suitable during pregnancy, and most of what I have read suggests you're generally OK to continue with things you've been doing before as long as they're not too strenuous, dangerous or make you excessively hot. Jo is right that everyone is different after EC, I had a lot of pain and ended up going back in to ERI to be checked over because I was in more pain than they would normally expect. Some people seem to sail through it and others find it more painful. If you can, give yourself a few days to take it easy though and let others look after you  Good luck with it all     

*Tracey* - hoping you're hanging in there and loads of luck for Friday     

*Katerina* - oooh, your holiday to Italy sounds fab  I'm not at all jealous  So pleased to hear you're starting sooner than expected too - hopefully you will get the best Christmas present ever     

*Jayne* - hope the book chapter has had the decency to write itself   Sounds like you had a good weekend - again! 

Hello to *Yvonne, Michelle, Donna, Maz, Finbarina, Fiona, Roma, Karen, Jannie, Kirsty and Yoda*  Really sorry to anyone I've missed off the list 

Made a right show of myself on my return to work yesterday  I forgot about the nursery at the bottom of the road, so as I passed that it started the waterworks  Then I tried to sneak through the office without being noticed, but one woman (who is just so lovely but has a knack of making me cry!) welcomed me back, which set me off in tears again  It took me the whole first hour to stop bursting into tears at the slightest thing, what an embarrassment  However having got that over with, it's quite good being back and having other things to think about, and having my lovely team around 
DP is just saving me from some rogue bug that ran across our living room floor too - it was pretty huge  These things don't usually bother me but it looked really odd, thank heavens he's braver than me 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey *Elaine* - hope work is easier tomorrow.  It's great that you have supportive colleagues. What an amazing post! It's a real work of art.

*Chook* - think I've messed up. We were told by phone that we would be aiming for tx in March, but when the appointment came through for Nov, I thought it was a mistake. I called, and the woman I spoke to has cancelled our appointment. If you're not cycling till March, and your appointment is in Nov then I've made a big mistake.  And have missed out on lots of potential cycle buddies! Good luck with weight loss.

*Dawn* - I'm crossing fingers, toes, and eyes. Really hope Elaine is right and it's just implantation.

Claire


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

hi

Dr Radja mentioned taking aspirin to me twice, as well as Viagra. Atlhough there is no real evidence to back either up he said there is no harm. I called hospital this afternoon to be told oestrogen level only 333 so possibly a longer cycle this month. Have to go back again Friday for further scan and bloods. lI am praying my lining will have thickened. A few people on Peer Support have suggested brazil nuts, pineapple juice and full fit milk - needless to say i made a trip to tesco tonight.

xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning

just wanted to wish Dawn all the best today  

Doodler, how's things progressing?

Elaine, I'm sorry to hear your struggling.  I hope you and your DH are okay

Jayne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Sorry I've been AWOL was away all weekend and haven't had time since to post. Just popping on for a couple of quick personals but will be back for more later.

*Dawn*- sending you masses of       for testing today. Fingers crossed that the bleeding doesn't come to anything.

*Doodler*- great news about those eggs from the weekend. Really hoping that fertilization and testing will get you at least one good blast   

Am off out for the day (on 2 days off as was supposed to be in Manchester for The Police concert, which got cancelled  ) but will be back later to catch up with everyone.

Thinking of you all; lots of  to everyone cycling at the minute

Maz x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks for all the poitive thoughts and crossed fingers and toes - how anyone is going to get any work done today I do not know!

Sorry for putting a downer on things yesterday, but was feeling really low.  The bleeding didn't seem to come to anything, so hoping thats a good sign.   

Just back from my blood test, so will be back later to tell you the news  

Jo - Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your scan today - can't wait to hear your news!

Back later
Dawnxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just had Laura on the phone!  OMG - its a BFP!!    
I really can't believe it, was so convinced that AF was on her way!

Still in absolute shock, am smiling and crying as I type!
DH had to go into work this morning, but should be home soon to wait for the phone call!

Oh no - now have an anxious 3ww until scan day!!  Think I'm going to be going even madder by then 

Might be back later, when I manage to calm down a bit!
Dawnxx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Dawn - fantastic news!!!!!!        

I just popped on to check if there was any news as I'm running out the door to Stobo....really really pleased for you xxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

I'm trying not to get too excited, as I have had a bit of bleeding over the last wee while.
Just hoping that this wee one stays with me.  My levels are 109, so hoping thats good.
Anyone got any advice? 

Dawnx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Dawn!!

OMG!!!       

That is absolutely great news!!  I was feeling so down when I read your earlier posts.  I really don't know what the levels all mean, but that does sound a good healthy level so I guess it must be implantation bleeding you are having.  I know a friend of mine had this with her natural BFP and thought it was all over but her darling wee boy is now 17 months and all is well.  I am so thrilled for you and DH - fantastic!!   

We are super delighted with the news from our scan this morning - one healthy heartbeat!!    It strangely feels even less real than it did before but we are over the moon that all is well    

Tell you what though - this is YOUR day!!  Enjoy it all - you deserve it!!  

Jo xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Dawn,

Thats fab news, congrats to you both

Vonnie


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

dawn & dh


congratulations

my levels we're only 79 on test day & i had my 12 / 13 weeks scan yesterday & saw a very active little baby.

you shouls have a look at the bun in the oven thread for 1st trimester or waiting for 1st scan, lots of the ladies on there have had bleeding & everything is fine (for some it means they were carrying twins & lost one but the other is absolutely fine.

i'm sure everything will be fine, try to relax & enjoy. (i know easier said than done)


take care

donna xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Dawn- just popping on to see how you got on and thrilled for you!Was thinking about you but no need to worry after all huh-excellent- stay calm and one day at time- this is a different pregnancy and no reason anything will go wrong- we're rooting for you

bit my nails down yesterday as my coordinator forgot to phone me with an update on embryos-for crying out loud!Of our 5 embies- 4 were growing normally and were biopsied- they'll do the test  on the biopsy only if they make it to blast so hopefully one or two might make it and of those they each have a 50% chance of being normal- the 5th one was still growing but a little slower so thats been left to see if it makes it to blast and will be frozen if so but not tested- so still in it!Won't know more till after weekend

donna- glad you're scan went well

love to all

xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Just on quickly to hear the news....and what news there is     

Dawn, congratulations on your BFP.  109 is a great result.  Well done

Jo and Donna, so glad to hear your scans went well    

Doodler, bad co-ordinater    hop it goes well from here...

Back to work

Come on Scotland!!!

Jayne


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello,

Dawn!  GREAT NEWS!!    so chuffed for you and DH!  I think those HCG levels are really good - I remember being told anything over 50 was a BFP. 

Donna: So glad your 12week scan went well - I'm dying for mine - just over a week to go.

Jo: Brill news from you too!   

Doodler: I have everything crossed for you!  Great news that you have 4/5 going strong and marching on to blast.  Such a long wait - hope the gorgeous weather food and shops are helping.

Elaine: well done you on getting over that first hurdle of facing people at work  .  

 to everyone else 

Love Janniexx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Just back from being out all day.... WOW  so much news   
*
Dawn*- am absolutely thrilled for you    Those levels are good  (mine were 129 on test day, as Jannie has said anything over 50 is a BFP) Fingers crossed the bleeding settles down, but it can be common in early pregnancy lots of girls on the first tri thread have had this and all is well. Hope the next 3 weeks until the first scan flies by for you   

*Doodler*- can't belive they forgot to phone you   Glad to hear that things are looking good with 5 embies. Got everything crossed that you get a couple of healthy blasts from this    Try to relax between now and the weekend. When you flying home?

*Jo*- yeah  well done on the healthy heartbeat. It is a relief to see it on the scan isn't it  Hope the rest of the 7+ months goes smoothly for you

*Ozzie*- was wondering when you'd be having your 12 week. Excellent news that baby is looking well 
*
Jannie*- seems like an eternity waiting for this next scan, I've got over 2 weeks to go yet and it's really dragging 

*Jayne*- how's the book chapter coming along then    Hope you're feeling better after Friday. Sound like you let your hair down at the weekend though  Hope the hangover wasn't too bad!
*
Vonnie*- glad you had a great holiday in Portugal. Must seem like it was ages ago by now. My holiday was only last month and I could swear I haven't been away for about a year   

*Finbarina*- have a fabby time at Stobo, hope it's really relaxing 

*Elaine*- well done you for braving work yesterday  It was never going to be easy  Glad you survived and that your colleagues are being really supportive of you. Hope being back helps you to focus on the future 

*Lifetime*- welcome to the thread  Sorry to hear that you didn't make it to ET on your recent cycle last month but good to know you have lots of lovely  waiting for you. I'm afraid I can't help with the lining question other than to echo what the other girls have said. Try posting on peer support board to see if anyone has any further advice. Really hope things improve and you get to ET 
*
Chook*-  for you as you're feeling a bit emotional just now. Only natural considering you are concerned about your blood tests. Was it ERI or your GP that took the bloods  You should be able to phone whoever took the test to ask them what the result was and what it means. I'd assume that everything is normal though or they would have called you to discuss if something was wrong. Keep  I'm sure it'll all be fine.

*Clarabell*- welcome to you too  Hope we can help you with any questions or queries you may have between now and treatment. I'm assuming from your post that you are cycling in March 08 

*Mimou*- how's the cycle going so far  Have you started on the HRT pills yet? Hope the headaches have eased off.

*AnneS*- hope the stimming is going well, any word on follicles from your scan yet? I'm assuming you scanned yesterday  Sending lots of follie growing vibes your way    Re the time off after EC, I'd definitely recommend a few days after EC as you can still be quite tender

*Roma*- how you getting on with the downreg; side-effects still bad  Keep drinking lots of water, hope you get to stimmms soon and can start to feel better

*Katerina*- glad you had a lovely time in Italy  Sounds like the follow up appointment with Dr Raja went well and you are all set for your FET cycle. Glad to hear you are happy with the medicated cycle and are feeling  about it. Lots of luck   

*Kat*- welcome back from your cruise Mrs. Hope you and Doug had a fab time  Not long until FET   

*TJSK*- how you surviving the 2ww  Lots of    to you. I had no symptoms at all   

Phew! Bit of a mammoth post  Apologies if I've missed anyone  No real news from me, just kicking my heels waiting for next scan. Was away at the weekend for a Christening which was great fun, but very odd as I was sober   

Lots of love to all
Maz x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

YAYYYYY for Dawn (see, told you so!)!!

And another YAYYYY for Donna!! 

Soooo happy for you two!!  

Elaine - HUGS

And that's my stint today ... sorry for not more personals...  But I am still around and doing my best to keep myself up-to-date reading  the thread ... but you are REALLY a chatty bunch.  

HUGS!
Kat


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Dawn

I just popped in to see your results congratulations     on your  you must be over the moon.  I am so pleased for you.

Relax and enjoy, take care

Roma


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Like Kat I'm just on for a quick one and a couple of personals 

*Dawn* - I PM'd you but just wanted to say again that I'm over the moon for you and your DH   Hope you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy, and I'm sending you massive of positive vibes for a very happy and healthy pregnancy           

*Jo* - I also PM'd you but again wanted to say just how delighted I am for you and your DH on such lovely scan news today 

*Doodler* - fantastic news on the number of embryos, and now I'll have everything crossed for good results, the 'slow' one to catch up and as many blasts as possible      Hope you are also having some sort of a holiday  Can't believe that about the lack of call though  not what you need at all 

*Donna* - great news that you had such a good scan, and it's nice that your baby was so active for you 

*Roma* - got everything crossed that you'll be another great BFP soon      

*Kat* - hope you're enjoying your time out, you always sound pretty busy anyway  

*Maz* - hope the next fortnight flies past for you  I'm currently back to my unhealthy past time of wishing my life away too 

Right, sorry but that's all I've got the energy for just now, but a big hello to everyone else  I've absolutely no energy at the moment so off to flake out 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY TO BOTH OF YOU!!!!!!!

You are FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!

Dawn, those levels are fab!!!!!!!!!!  Mine was 110 (had to look it up)

Jo, don't just sit back, enjoy your day with your scan!!!!!!!  

Doodler, what a nightmare!!!!!!  Hope you are coping allright Hun.

Everybody, hope you are all sane 

I popped in to the clinic this afternoon after going for scary scan, my little one has been "quieter than normal" for the last couple of days.  Was in Simpson's triage (yes, again!) last night til near midnight and was told to come back for scan this afternoon, as they couldn't figure out what the little monkey was up to, ie what postion its actually laying in. (head down ,**** up )  Anyway, had scan done, cheeky monkey reached down grabbed its toes and pulled its foot in a straight line and was bouncing it off its forehead!!!!    .  Hubby had to go get my prescription, so I thought I would meet him through in IVF.  Had lovely chat with Corrine, Carmel, Laura etc.  All bets are on for a girl from them, and they cant wait to come up to see the bubs.  BTW, I congratulated them on the "pass rate" just now, and they are doing really well.

Anyway, of to bed no, hopefully for a decent nights sleep.

Love to you all and best wishes.

Michelle


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

DAWN......                so happy for you....WELL DONE!! hopefully i will be in your shoes tomorrow.

just wanted to say thanks to all you great ladies for all your support. im doing really well, i have been so relaxed these last 2 weeks. i have still got the bloating and in the loo every 5 mins, my boobs are agony..especially the left one!! im going in tomorrow morning and the sooner i find out either way the better, dh told me earlier he is really nervous. hopefully it will be good news, its my birthday on 27th, so this would be the best birthday ever!

how are you all doing, good i hope! thinking of you all.

take care! tracey xxx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Dawn* - Amazing news!!   Totally delighted for you!   

*Michelle* - pleased bubs is still acrobatic!

*Maz* - I should be cycling in March 08, as long as I haven't mucked up the appointments. Will be phoning tomorrow to find out!

*Jo * - Good news with the scan! 

*Tracey* - lots of luck and   for tomorrow.

*Doodler* - also, lots of luck and  

Hi to everyone I've not mentioned - Kats is right, it's really hard to keep up with you guys! 

C xx


----------



## Miss_Moneypenny (May 6, 2007)

Hiya girls, may I join you?

I've been following ths board for a while because I'm due to start treatment at ERI soon and am glad to see that there have been so many BFP's!

I have a quick question though that I hope you can help me with... Our first appointment is in November but DP has just been asked to do some extra work (he's an offshore worker). I really want him to attend the appointment but he just sees the pound signs in his eyes (his blackmail line is that it will pay for engagement ring/IVF!) Therefore is it absolutely essential that he attends? We have had all the tests/results that were requested and he would do nothing but squirm anyway when the doc starts asking personal questions! Plus as his second SA came back as 'normal' the source of the problem falls with me again!
Any advice much appreciated from you 'wiser' women!

Miss MP
XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks for all the bouncing smilies!

Don't want to put a downer on things, but was bleeding really heavily yesterday, so they've asked me to come in for a another test tomorrow to try and figure out what's going on.  Things have settled down a bit more today, so hoping that my levels are rising and this has just been a wee blip, but will wait to see what tomorrow brings.

Jo/Donna - so glad to hear your scans went well, must have been really exciting!

Doodler - well done you on your 5 embies, hope number 5 catches up on the rest, and you get 5 blasts.  Let us know how you're getting on.

Maz - how long is it to your next scan then?  Hope you're taking it easy!

Elaine - sending you a big  , hope work is going ok and your coping with things.

Lanky - Glad to hear baby is doing ok and keeping you on your toes!  Must have given you a bit of a scare!  Not long now until plaster comes off and you can finish getting yourself ready for D-day!

Roma - How are you getting on?  Are you still d/r?  Sending you masses of     and  

Tracey - sending you masses of     and   for your test tomorrow.  Roll on the best birthday ever!  Make sure to let us know how you get on.

Clarabelle - good luck for your call tomorrow - March will be on us before you know it!

Miss moneypenny - welcome to our ever expanding thread!  When are you due to start treatment?  Not sure whether this is your first appt with the IVF team or your nurses consultation before starting treatment.  Can't remember what happened at the first appt with the IVF team, seems like forever ago!  I know there is a lot to take in and I found it helped to have DH there as he tended to take in the bits I didn't and vice versa!  Is it possible to call them and explain the situation and see if they can rearrange around your DH - they can usually find something, but you might have to wait another couple of weeks.  Liking his blackmail attempts - shiny things would do it for me every time!!

Hello to everyone I've missed
Will let you know how things go tomorrow
Dawnxx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Just a quickie from me too tonight, struggling to keep up here!

Dawn – Congratulations, I am so pleased for you.  I hope all goes well tomorrow.    

Tracey – good luck tomorrow, fingers crossed for you.  Lots of     too and hopefully it will be a birthday to remember.

Jo – glad to hear your scan went well, you must be so pleased. 

Donna – glad to hear your scan went well too.

Miss MP – welcome to the thread.  I’m not sure about the answer to your question but, like Dawn, I also find it helpful for DH to be there for the bits I forget (of which there are many!).  

Elaine – Aww that’s a shame it was an emotional return to work.  I’m glad to hear our your colleagues are supportive and you're ok.  We’ve got quite a wee March/Spring 08 gang now with Clarabelle too.  Thanks for the reassurance re the FSH, I haven’t really had any involvement with the nurses there yet so not sure about phoning them up

Doodler – hope all is going well for you and that no 5 is catching up.

Maz – thanks also for the info re blood tests, the dr did them on behalf of ERI and said he wont get them.  I’ll hang on till my appointment (if I can!).  That’s a shame the Police were cancelled, I bet it would have been brilliant.  I hope they reschedule but more to the point, what happened to the Scottish dates?!

Hi to everyone else I've missed.
Chook


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh my goodness.... so many posts!!

Had a really long day today and just in so sorry this is a quick one.

Dawn - really really hope everything is OK and that your blood test tomorrow shows levels rising nicely.  I am sure the last couple of days have been a right roller coaster.  Fingers crossed for you.

Tracey - masses of good luck to you for testing tomorrow.  Really hope it is good news for you.

Will try my best to catch up properly over the next few days.  We are suddenly very hectic with work and have a big deadline to work to so posts might not be as monstrous as normal!

Lots of love to everyone

Jo xx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Tracey and Dawn,

Wishing you the very best for tomorrow    

Hope everyone else is doing fabby doo!!!!!!!!!!!!

Loe to you all

Michelle.


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all

Dawn, just wanted to say I hope it's good news for you today and your levels are continuing to double 

Tracey, wishing you a bfp  

Take care everyone

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Dawn, just what to send u positive     for today.

Tracy, here's to a bfp.

Yvonne


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

HI GIRLS,

just wanted to let you all know thats me been this morning and did the blood test. i will call them around 12, so will keep you all posted. thanks for all your messages.
be intouch soon.

tracey xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just a very quick post to say hi to everyone and wish *Tracey* lots of luck for a good result after 12     

*Dawn* - keep up the positive mental attitude - sending you loads of positive vibes and luck for a good test result today                Will be thinking about you 

Hope everyone else is good 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello,

*Dawn* well done with your fantastic BFP. I hope everything is continuing to go well for you and that today brings more reassuring news. I have got everything crossed for you  .
I read about your result when I got back from holiday and was so pleased for you!

Tracey - good luck for your results - you will know anytime now !!  

Doodler- Hope your 5 are romping off to blast stage. How are you coping with it all ? Sending you massive big hugs  . When do you come back?

We had a magic time in the Lake District - amazing how I stopped noticing any Buerelin side effects as soon as I stopped work . We climbed up lots of mountains and cycled up one of the steepest roads ever on a huge bike ride through fantastic scenery and beautiful sunny weather and I felt great in a what will be will be type way !!! 
We were back to RIE today and I am starting HRT today for 2 weeks. We also spoke to the embryologist who was excellent - explained everything so clearly and honestly. I was really grateful to hear for taking her time to get accross all of the important points.
She said that day 3 is a crucial day as the father's genetic material starts to have an impact on the embryo's development then, and they can really start to make decisions about which embryos are most likely to implant. Upshot is that we are going to thaw 12 and see how they are at day 3 - if more than two are doing well , we can try to go for blasts. She also said that in the best scenario - if more than 1 goes on to blast, they can be re-frozen to use later with minimal adverse effects. Felt much better for talking to her. She said that we can't really decide anything until we see how the embryos develop - not in anybody's hands but in the lap of the gods !!

Hello to all the new people and also to Jayne, Maz, Donna, Michelle, Jannie, Chook, Elaine, Jo, FionaM, Finbarina, Roma, Kat

Take care


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Dawn and Tracey, hoping all the news is good news.    

C xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks for all the positive thoughts!

Sorry to have to tell you but my levels have dropped to 17, so looks like its all over for me before its begun     

We absolutely devastated, was on such a high on Wednesday morning, but have crash landed back to reality.  Looks like I don't seem to have a probem with getting prg - its just keeping prg that doens't seem to be working!  

Tracey - so hoping that you've ahd good news today    .  Was that you with dark hair in the waiting room this morning?  I have brown/blonde shoulder length hair and was wearing a grey jacket.

Dawnx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Dawn,

so sorry to read your news today. I hope you and your dh are taking great care of each other. So sorry you are going through this - words are so inadequate. huge hugs to you   
take care x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Dawn,

So sorry to hear your news, hope you both are doing okay.

Sending u a big hug      

Vonnie


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi everyone, 

well i made the call and we got                                    

we are over the moon!! emma said my levels are over 190odds! 

dawn where you sitting at the side of my dh?, sorry to hear your news, thinking of you. xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

Dawn & dh sorry to hear your news, thinking of you's    

tracey & dh cogratulations      

take care 

donna xx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Dawn, I'm so sorry for you and DH.       Thinking of you.

Tracey - Congratulations!     Really happy for you.   

C xx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Dawn - I cannot imagine the place you are in just now - I am just so very sorry to hear your news.  I hope you and DH are able to shut yourselves away and look after each other.    Don't worry about anything other than the 2 of you.  We are all thinking of you  xx

Tracey - that is such wonderful news.  I have only known about my endometriosis this year and just about coped with my 3 months of zoladex.  It is great to see your   after all you have been through.

Doodler - big           - hope there is good news from you this weekend.

Lots of love to everyone.

Jo xx


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

Dawn - I am desperately sorry for you and your DH. Am thinking about you both.

Tracey - Fantastic news for you and hubby. Take things easy and be waited on hand and foot!

I had a scan done on Tuesday and lining was only 3.4mm, today it was 5.1mm. Doctor seemed to think I was not going to ovulate this month as on day 19/20 today. Just had call to say oestrogen levels rising and LH also rising so they now think I will ovulate this weekend!! DH and I to bed over the weekend and then go back on Monday for further scan and bloods. I dont want to get my hopes up that my lining will thicken enough as last month I could not go ahead with ET as lining only 5mm! Due to start drugs again Nov/Dec to try and help sort this problem. Do you think there is any chance last month was a one off and that in future I may be ok? I cant bear the thought of never managing to get the ET done as we have 12 frozen embryos waiting to get that chance 

K xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all

Dawn, I wish I could find something comforting to say to you at this time but I just can't think of anything that others haven't already said but know that I am so sorry to hear your news and sending you a  


Tracey, It's absolutely great that you got a positive today.  Been here, I'm sure just makes you appreciate it all the more.  Enjoy every moment  

Well, should've been writing my chapter today but all I managed was to get some literature together.  I've taken the week begnning the 5th November off to write it...so might be around here quite a lot that week  

Doodler, any news?  When are you home?

Hi to everyone else and have a great weekend

Jayne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

Sorry haven't been able to get online for the past couple of days, having 'pooter issues at home and work has been nuts  so no time to post at work (no idea where I've found my professional conscience from recently  )

*Dawn*- I am lost for words on reading your post from this morning  Am so so sorry to hear your news    Thinking of you and DH and sending you a massive  I really hope that you will be able to find some answers from follow up that will help you for the future with implantation. Here for you if you need to talk 

*TJSK*- was thinking about you today but never got a chance to post to say goodluck  Am thrilled for you  

*Donna*- so sorry I missed you off my last post  could have sworn I'd posted a personal! Really pleased that all went well with scan, hope you are feeling a bit better these days.

*Doodler*- lots of  for this weekend. Hope it's good news on those blasts 

*Mimou*- glad you had a good break in the Lakes. Sounds like it was good to get away for a bit and focus on something else. Hope the hormones help you feel better  News from embryologist sounds really promising  Hope you get to blast.

*Jayne*- getting some papers together is better than nothing  We'll need to keep an eye on you from the 5th then to make sure you're actually writing something  I'm sure it'll go well 

*Chook*- I'd have thought the GP would still get a copy of your results  but maybe not... Hopefully not long to wait anyway  The Police are supposed to be rescheduling but have no idea when for  Really hope it's a date we can make! I know, it was such a pain they didn't come to Scotland 

*Elaine*- hope today was a little easier for you. Small steps....  

*Miss MP*- welcome to the thread. Hope we can answer any questions you may have  All the best for your journey and hope you manage with the cycle ok. My first appointment I went with Dh too as felt I needed the moral support. As Dawn said it is a lot to take in and it often helps if both of you are there so at least you have a fair chance of remembering everything. On the other hand, DH doesn't always need to be there so if there's a chance for more £££ for the bank balance then maybe it's worth it. If you are unsure just call the clinic and ask their advice. There was one appointment where DH and I both had to give blood but I can't remember which one that was now (could have been any from the last 4 years  )

*Clarabelle*- hope you got on okay when you called today. Have you got a definite date yet 

*Lanky*- glad the scan went well and all is okay. Not long to go now  Lorna made me promise to go back in and see them when I'm back at ERI so they could see photos, bump and end result too 

*Roma & Anne*- hope your both coping okay with the cycles at the moment    Good luck for your upcoming scans

Must go as dinner almost ready. Will try and pop on more over the weekend, sorry I've been so slack with posting recently   to all the other girls Jan, Finbarina, Kat, Katerina, Kirsty, FionaJane, Woodstock, Jo, Jannie, Vonnie, FionaM and everyone.

Love and  to all

Maz xxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just on very briefly again (at least that's the plan  )

*Dawn* - it's impossible to express properly here just how sorry I am to hear your news  I hope you and DH can have some time together to try to come to terms with such a devastating outcome, and that, as Maz says, you can get some positive ideas and answers from a follow up to help you plan for the future. Sending big hugs to you      

*Tracey* - really thrilled to see your good news abut your lovely BFP    Good luck for the 3ww until your scan and here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy      

*Miss MP* - as I've not been going through this process for as long as others, I can remember the first appointment quite well (it's about the only thing I can remember at the moment  ) You get given lots of information and consent forms to sign, and you both get blood taken for tests for HIV, Hepatitis C and possibly B too, which is to do with tissue/embryo storage. It might be wort ringing to check if they have to do the blood tests then, or if your DH could drop in at another time to get them done. Personally I find it really helpful having DP with me for appointments because it's amazing what a difference having two sets of ears to pick up information makes. Plus then you can both ensure you get your questions answered, and you can compare notes afterwards about what went on  Good luck and good to see you getting started 

*Clarabelle* - hope you got your appointment sorted out 

*Mimou* - glad you had such a wonderful and active holiday and managed to forget all about downregging  Full steam ahead now eh   

*Lifetime* - sending you lots of positive vibes for that lining to keep on getting thicker   

Right, afraid that's it for me for now as I've got a bad headache (have had it for the past week  ) and need to go and lie down. Hello to everyone else and hope you're all doing well 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Dawn, sent you a PM - but like Elaine said ... there are just no words in the world to express properly how sorry we (DH & me) are. Wish I could come around and give you a real hug!!! 

Tracey - Well done!!  Keeping fingers crossed & sending lots of STICKY VIBES!!!

Hugs to you all,
Kat


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Tracey, thats really fab news re the BFP    
Very happy for you.   

Love Michelle


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

HI GIRLS

sorry not been on for a week has been a really bad week 

have just read all your posts, you can fairly chat 

dawn dont know what to say honey am sitting in tears  sending you and dh a big hug 

tracey fab news honey hope it all goes smoothly from here

donna fab news about scan, hope your sickness has eased

jo congrats on the one strong heartbeat

kat nice to hear from you honey

doodler anymore news glad embries growing well, GOOD LUCK

welcome miss mp

elaine  hope work going ok

hi to clarabel, jayne, mimou, chook, roma, anne, michelle and everyone i have missed

would love to meet up with you all if you dont mind me comming along 

this week i have had another sickness bug and caelan has had bug plus really bad cold so not slept at all plus i lost my 2 bunnies to mixy am devestated they are my surrogate babies and i would never have got through tx etc without them   sorry enough about me speak soon

will try and get on soon for more personals soon and be a better friend, thinking of you all

kirsty xxx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Kirsty, so sorry about your bunnies.   We lost our darling cat six weeks ago, and we were devastated.  I can imagine how you must be feeling.  Hope you're feeling better soon.

C xx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Dawn - I am so sorry to hear your news, take care of each other  

Tracey - congratulations on the BFP! 

Chook


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi all,

Got back from holiday yesterday and tried to get on here but couldn't - how come it's always when you want to get on here most that the internet lets you down! We were in the wilds of Northumberland - far away from internet connections and even my mobile phone had no reception - we had to drive for miles to call to let my folks know that we were OK and explain why they couldn't get hold of us!

Anyway - had really wanted to check up on Doodler and how the adventure was going. I'm so pleased you got embies to biopsy and I'm holding out for some good news from you tomorrow. The drugs sound excellent - at the ERI I was aware throughout and still dopey for several hours after (but hardly any pain at all and the lovely Kira holding my hand and chatting to me, so not all bad!). Have been thinking of you all week.

Dawn - I'm so sorry to hear your news  . It's incredibly hard to have your hopes raised like that and then to lose it. It doesn't matter how early the loss is, it's still tough to deal with. Hope you and DH are taking care of each other and spoiling yourselves a bit.

Elaine - I'm hoping that work is getting easier for you. I think it's that first big step that's difficult and it sounds like you've been really brave. I'm intrigued by the bug you saw! What on earth did it look like? I once had to call my mum to deal with a spider in my bedroom (too embarrassed to call DH who was still BF and living in Glasgow at that point) so you have my sympathy.

Tracey -    Fantastic news, especially since I saw reading back that you weren't feeling that optimistic earlier in the week!

Jayne - I'm seriously impressed at your weight loss . I lost a lot of weight while I wasn't well earlier in the year and have put it all back on again and then some more! I can't stop eating chocolate  . Are you doing diet and the gym or do you have any secrets to share with a hopeless chocoholic?

Maz - It's so good to see your ticker marching onwards  ! When is your next scan?

Kirsty - sorry you've not had a great time recently, and really sad to hear about your rabbits  . Pets really are a part of the family and anyone who's had one will know how sad you must be just now.

Kat - I know what you mean about not chatting much on here - I'm kind of the same, but feeling more up for it now we have a plan for more treatment. I've found the only way to deal with the sadness, disappointment and, let's face it, obsession about babies was to focus on other bits of life. Course, I had an enforced distraction with my own and my dad's illness but my job and my friends have had a bit more attention in the last couple of months and I'm feeling a lot more sane. I'm glad you're set up for the FET soon - will be crossing everything for you. I'm up for a meet up too. Quite busy with work (my teaching partner is on her last week before maternity leave (!) then there'll be a supply teach in who'll need looked after a bit) but would love to catch up with everyone.

Hi to all the others - there's a lot of us on here just now!

About 2 weeks ago, my dad finally got his "all clear" from the cancer, after lots of scans and humming and hawing. The Western has been fantastic - I couldn't say enough good things about the doctors and nurses who've treated him. They've been very thorough and professional but also kind and sensitive to the emotional side for all of us. The all clear only really lasts till his next scan (before Christmas), but to go from Stage 4+ high grade non-hodgkins lymphoma to all clear at the age of 71 is brilliant. He was a star patient and continued to exercise all through and was the calmest in the family. The cancer may come back, but we all managed to have some good times throughout his treatment and have extra time with him that we wouldn't otherwise have had so we're feeling lucky at the moment. I have friends who haven't been as lucky with their parents' illnesses, so I'm counting my blessings  .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Miss_Moneypenny (May 6, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your kind welcome and advice. 

DP and I have only just been referred to ERI so it will be the beginning of lots of investigations before they recommend anything like IVF. We very surprised to get a 'normal' result from DP's 2nd SA which gives us hope though. However it was only just normal (borderline really) and DP jumped around the house singing 'I've got super sperm' for a while!

Kirsty - sorry to hear you and Caelan have been ill recently. My mum owns a children's nursery in Edinburgh and lots of babies have been off ill so there must be a bug about. Also sad to hear about your rabbits too, hope next week is better for you.

Tracey and Jo - well done on your BFPs! My SIL also got a BFP from ERI a while ago and is now 14 weeks gone.

Maz and Elaine - thanks for the info, however DP is scared stiff of needles so don't know how they'll ever get blood from him! 

Dawn - gutted to hear your news but hoping you're finding away to make sense of it all.

Jan - you may not believe this but after reading your post I just realised that we work together (I teach ICT!) I had no idea that you had been through so much after reading your signature. I know we haven't spoken much at work but I think that you are a lovely and warm person and you certainly deserve a long awaited BFP! Let's hope we'll be able to sneak a quiet chat at work at some point in the future.

Miss MP
XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi Miss MP,

How wierd is that! We'll definitely need to catch up (ICT suite one lunchtime?). I'm pretty open about everything at work - most people know about what's gone on (hard not to after the losses), but I know you might feel differently, so please don't worry about me letting anything slip. I've been in this situation before with a girl I taught with when I first started at our school - for a long time I was the only person who knew her situation apart from her DH. She moved regions and we stayed in touch. She had a wee boy at the start of this year and is now evangelical about telling people she's had IVF but till then I kept her situation secret at work for 4 years despite much questioning from colleagues who knew we were still in touch!

I can hopefully give you a few tips about ERI, treatment and dealing with school and apts! Hopefully it'll be good for both of us to have someone to chat to who "gets it".

See you tomorrow!
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Dawn - I'm so sorry, anything else I type sounds trite. Take care of yourselves xx 

Miss MP - good luck for your investigations xx

Jan - great news about your Dad, hopefully this is the start of better things for you xx

Kirsty  - sorry to hear both you and Caelan have been ill, hope your both on the mend now.  Also sorry to hear about your bunnies xx

Lifetime - good luck for your scan on Monday x

Elaine -  

Tracey - congratulations!  

Mimou - sounds like you had a lovely time in the Lake District and good luck for the next 2 weeks  xx

Doodler - hope things are progressing nicely in Vegas  

Roma & Anne - hope everything is going well with your treatment x


Hi to Maz, Kat, Jayne, Jannie, Lanky, Chook, Clarabell, Jo, Vonnie, Donna, Katarina...hope I've remembered everyone!

I'm doing good, had a lovely time at Stobo.  My treatments were lovely, now saving up to go again! 
Back to work tomorrow   , though I'm quite busy this week meeting up with friends so hopefully it'll not be long till the weekend again! 

Take care all
L xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks you all so much for your hugs and words of support, really means a lot to me and DH.

We had a very lazy weekend sitting on the sofa and watching the entire first series of 24 - just what was needed.  Couldn't face work today so have had a duvet day, but might try to get back tomorrow, and then see about working from home the rest of the week.  

Just not sure what to do with myself at the minute.  Have to go in on Friday for another blood test to check my levels are back to normal, so will see about a follow up appt and take things from there.  We have 7 frosties, but think we might take a bit of time out before deciding what to do next.

Tracey - Congrats on your BFP      - thats the best news and has really cheered me up over the weekend!  Enjoy every minute of your prg.

Jan - really glad to hear your dad's good news, must be such a relief.  Hoping this is the start of good things for you and your family.

Kirsty - sorry that you and Caelan have been ill, hope you're feeling better.

Hello and big hugs to everyone else
Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Girls- just done a quick scan....

Dawn- I've pm'd you   

kirsty-    about your rabbits-pets mean so much to those of us going through IF/ tx and losing them can be extremely upsetting.

Jan- glad to hear your Dads news 

sorry I've been awol- the wifi kept dumping me off the net. promise will catch up with all your news in the next few days and do  more personals 

We got back last night after travelling since sat lunchtime- jet lagged today after only 6 hrs sleep in 48 hrs! Good news is we have 2 expanded blasts frozen  Only found out at the airport about the second one and burst into tears at the departure gate. They'll both be tested now and theres a 50% chance of them being normal I think- so keep everything crossed at least one is ok( difficult I know for you pregnant ladies )-its at least a 6 week wait for results- please keep me sane! So though I'm disappointed with overall  numbers on the new protocol- the 5 embies we did have were all grade 2 on day 3 so the protocol did hugely improve the quality. If I have to do a second cycle i guess he'll pump up the stims as i was still on a normal dose.at least we know we can now make good quality blasts- never been this far before. i was very sad to leave our embies over there- very wierd emotionally- I figure they have each other ( in seperate tubes!)- mad I know but at least for 6 weeks we're parents to 2 blasts .

xxx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Doodler* - I'm really pleased for you! Sounds like the journey was well worth it. Forgive me for being really slow, but was there a transfer while you were there too? 

*Miss MP, Jan* - it's a small world! Jan, I'm really pleased that your Dad is well again. 

*Dawn* - Thinking of you often. 

*Finbarina* - you lucky thing! I am positively green...  Although you have just reminded me that I have a voucher for the Floatarium that I keep meaning to use. Not quite Stobo, but I'll take what I can get!

*Lifetime* - hope the scan went well. 

*Elaine* - hope things are getting easier for you. 

*Mimou* - are things ok on the HRT?

Hello to everyone else - you have to forgive me because I'm still struggling to remember who everyone is! I think I've got it when I start a post, then suddenly, it's gone!

I didn't call the hospital.  I'm not entirely sure what is holding me back, but for some reason I'm afraid to. I just have to bite the bullet and phone - I'm going to have to face up to much more difficult stuff in the coming months! I've been a wee bit low lately, so maybe this is just another manifestation of my mood...

C xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Doodler- many congratulations on your 2 blasts ( fantastic!)   So pleased that the new protocol has improved the quality. It must be great to know that your embies can go on to blast stage - sounds very promising indeed. I hope one of ours will manage to do the same the week after next. How did you cope with the wait and updates from embryology ? I am a bit nervous already.
HRT seems ok so far. I have had no side effects from it or buserelin for the last 12 days   - keep forgetting I'm doing TX. Ended up drinking until 3am on sunday morning at friends' dinner party   but am now sworn off drinks and caffeine until tx ends.

Dawn -thinking of you - sounds like you are taking good care of yourself and deservedly so 

Hello to all eri ladies

take care,

x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Just raising my head again...  

Still very busy here somehow, and house looks in a bad state...   We'll be down to London Friday evening (sleeper train) til Monday to watch the Dolphins play @ Wembley on Sunday.  

Right ... anyone living close-ish to Drum Brae? I haven't used my membership in AGES and really would like to go back for either Gym, swim or classes but by myself I am not sure how long I am going to stick to it ... anyone interested to join me  

Weight is still dropping off, although today I had a bad day and had chocolate ...   Ah well, just have to go back to "normal" tomorrow. 

Doodler - glad to hear about your embies!  

Clarabelle - phone that clinic!  Get it out of the way. 

Kirsty - hope you & Caelan got rid of that stupid cold. And soooo sorry to hear about your furbabies! Know exactly how you feel. 

Dawn - Big Hugs!

Off again... feeling tired at the moment and as if I have a cold coming on but it's just not coming out, if you know what I mean.

HUGS to you all!
Kat

PS: Once I get this weekend and the 1st November weekend over with I am happy to take on the planning of the next meet up.


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi ladies

Promise I will try harder to keep up and post properly soon but just wanted to say welcome back Doodler - was just great to read your post!!  I am so glad that all your determination has paid off so far and that you have 2 beautiful blasts.  Well done you!! I am sure this will be the longest 6 weeks of your life - 3 lots of the 2WW (yikes!) but you know we are all here for you and I am sure that your fellow FF addicts can keep you company!!

Hi to everyone else - hope to catch up properly soon - but I am thinking of you all.

Lots of love

Jo xx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello all

Dawn - so very sorry to hear your news.  Its cruel how things turn out after all the efforts of a cycle.  Look after yourself, and hope work is reasonable distraction tomorrow if you decide to face it.  

Doodler - so pleased to hear you've got two blasts!  And that the different protocol was worth it.  

Mimou - I've PM'd you about the embryologist - thanks - and glad to see that the tx is okay.  I laughed about your night out - good on you!  My DH looked sternly at me sipping a little champagne at the wedding we went to on Saturday, and that was the first I'd had in weeks!

Kat - that sounds a great offer to fix up our next meeting - it sounds like lots of us are up for one.

Clarabelle - I'd phone the clinic!  I know it becomes a big thing getting any news, and it matters so much what they say, but the nurses are all so nice I always end up feeling better when I come off the phone from them. 

Hope everyone else is doing well  - I come on after reading all the messages with good intentions to do personals, and my memory fails.  I have hopes to keep up better when our broadband gets back into life... Delighted to hear about Tracy's BFP - Hooray!  

As for me, I'm back at the clinic this Friday to pick up drugs for my FET - its coming round very quickly. Hoping to see the embryologist then to help decide how many frosties to thaw and how long to let them develop (they're just at day 1 stage).

take care, 
  
K x


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Im terrible at personals, simply because I hate typing lol.

I just want to say a big HI and HELLO to all and wish everyone the very best for whatever they are going through.

Lots of Love (as usal) 

Michelle.


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just a very lazy quick post from me tonight as heading to bed.

*Doodler* - fantastic news on your beautiful blasts      I've got everything crossed these will prove good and healthy and soon be developing nicely inside you       You must be exhausted though, so get some rest and look after yourself 

*Miss MP* - sorry I got confused, I should have remembered you're going for the initial investigations not initial IVF appointment, so ignore my last advice. The first appointment as I recall you both get physical examinations, and I was sent away to do 8 weeks worth of urine samples to check for ovulation. You also both get asked loads of questions about your histories, and I think they'll do any tests your GP hasn't i.e. bloods, urine, semen samples, though not necessarily right then as timing will be critical for some. I'm guessing if your DH can't make this one, they'll need to make another to do all his bits. Good luck   

Sorry I'm so lazy tonight, be back on properly soon 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just checking up on you all

doodler great news about the blasts, you never know they may both be normal, hope the 6 week wait flies in   and you are getting a well deserved rest

kat enjoy london, well done on weightloss, i would join you for a swim if i was closer but a bit far away 

jan great news on your dad, also nice you and miss mp work together

miss mp good luck with investigations, have fun with freezer full of pee  

katerina good luck with fet

dawn glad you and dh relaxing, thinking of you both

jo/ mimou/ donna/ jayne how are you

fin glad you enjoyed stobo

ok have to run take care everyone hi to everyone i have missed thinking of you all

kirsty xxx
kater


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning,

I'm looking for a bit advice, I'm due to start a 2nd tx of IVF in Dec and I need to get another fsh test done.  I know I should know this since I've been having AF for 20+ years now but I think my period is starting today as I've been having a bit of brown spotting for 2 days now and its now turning pinky now but no blood as yet (tmi).  So I wait until I start bleeding or should I go and see my Dr now to get the test done.

Thanks
Vonnie


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Vonnie

I had this question too and the nurses told me that day one is when you have "fresh blood"

Hope that helps...Good luck

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks Jayne thats what I thought so I guess I'll just have to wait to see 'fresh blood'.  Sound like a vampire!!  Can't believe I'm starting to freak out about this test.

Great to have you back Doodler.

Vonnie


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,
A quickie just to say welcome back to Doodler and well done on getting to the blast stage and testing!! I'm so chuffed you've got to this point and am hoping like anything that the next stage goes well too!

Thanks for all the nice words about my dad's wellness  ! This place is so supportive for all sorts of stuff, not just the ttc  .

Clarabelle - sorry to hear you're feeling low just now. I think it's inevitable when new things are looming. Still, the only way through it is through it so give them a call - I'm sure you'll feel better just for having got that out of the way (of course, this is a case of "do as I say, not as I do" since I can be a terrible one for putting things off  ).

Fin - very jealous of the Stobo visit - keep meaning to investigate going up there for a girlie weekend with my mum and sister.

Kat - I don't live near Drumbrae, but I can get to it from work and need some incentive to get exercising myself (have now put on a stone and a half after losing almost a stone in the spring - bad girl  ). Could definitely manage a late afternoon/early evening a week if you're still looking for someone.

Kirsty - hope you and Caelan are feeling better. I know it's maybe a bit early to be thinking about it, but are you going to get any new furbabies (my dad took 16 years to get another dog after our last one died - it took us all that long to feel up to it!)?

Hi to mimou, Jo, Katerina, Elaine, Vonnie, Jayne and everyone else out there.

Miss MP - just a wee heads-up before you come back - there's a sign on our notice board saying one of the nursery nurses has just had her 2nd wee girl and it's my teaching partner's last day before mat leave on Friday so there'll be a presentation and much baby-talk in the staff room at break that day. Brace yourself  ! Just be pleased you missed the INSET on Monday - will explain when I see you.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

vonnie15 said:


> Thanks Jayne thats what I thought so I guess I'll just have to wait to see 'fresh blood'. Sound like a vampire!! Can't believe I'm starting to freak out about this test.
> 
> Great to have you back Doodler.
> 
> Vonnie


Oh well, Hallowe'en is right around the corner.   

Good luck on your test


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Dear All,

Being away for a few days and have just been catching up....

Dawn I feel so devastated for you. Take great care of yourself and DH and take the time you need before you rush back to work and remember that this is not your fault.  I am glad you have those 7 precious frosties.

I'm sorry not to chat more folks - will post again soon.

Love Janniexx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh flaming poop! My corodinator just emailed to say actually only one embryo is being tested as the other one was not biopsied on day 3 since it didn't have enoughcells  i.e. it was the slow coach. So now the dilema of what to do. think we'd still be better waiting and hoping for a CGH positive embryo to put back first to maximise our chances and failing that put back the untested blast. its disappointing as i wanted to nail as many variables as poss so that we would know if the IVIG was working or not. we're not allowed to mix tested and untested embryos so no chance of putting 2 back....Also will have to wait till early Jan anyway- the flights for nov were upto £1500 just for me and not including flights to London.....think I'll get xmas safely over with!

Hope everyones doing well-the elecrician is in tonight switing power on and off- he claims he'll be finished the longest rewire in history by this weekend.....freezing here without heating- I'm just back from the desert for goodness sake!

personals tomorrow......
LOL xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Doodler ,

Hmmmm if it's not one thing it's another   Sorry to hear that they can't test the slow one  But fingers crossed that all is well with 'superblast'  On the plus side you still have 2 blasts, which is 2 more than you've ever had before. So keep                                Mrs!

Sounds like a good plan to me to wait until after Xmas to go back, especially as flights will be cheaper in January. Means you can get some time to recover from everything and also enjoy yourself over the festive period. With any luck you'll have power and heating back by then! No wonder you're freezing having just come back from Vegas at least we've all had a few weeks to acclimatise to Autumn 

Sorry no more personals girls, have been reading but got no energy for posting now. Promise will try to catch up properly tomorrow. Thinking of you all  

Maz x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm going to be locking this thread in a few minutes so please save any messages before posting so you don't lose them.

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=118190.0

N x


----------

